# Amante spaventata



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

Salve a tutti, mi rivolgo a voi poichè non saprei proprio con chi parlare di questa cosa.
Ho 25 anni e da 5 anni frequento un uomo sposato.
Si, lo so, non è giusto, non è una bella cosa, faccio schifo, sono una rovina famiglie ecc.. mi sento già abbastanza male da sola.

La mia vita è sempre stata un po' complessa, vivo in un posto dove non c'è nulla, niente amici, niente fidanzati.. i pochi a cui ho aperto il mio cuore mi hanno calpestata..
Mi sono sempre rifugiata in questa persona, molto più grande di me.. mi sono innamorata di lui e così dopo anni è nata questa relazione..
Come sempre però mi sono fatta mettere i piedi in testa, lui non mi ha mai costretta a fare nulla, però con lui ho fatto cose di cui non vado troppo fiera, l'ho fatto per non perderlo.

Oggi, dopo anni, la moglie mi ha contattata scrivendomi un papiro.. dicendomi che io avrei detto in giro che lui mi ha obbligata a fare determinate cose, che lui mi è stato dietro per anni ed ha aspettato il momento giusto per coinvolgermi nelle sue cose, e che ora la storia con lui è finita perchè lui non vale niente e non è il caso di starci.
Lei dice che le persone a cui ho detto queste cose hanno sparso la voce che è arrivata ad un sacco di persone.. e dice che in questo modo io calunnio il marito.. 
Dice inoltre, che sapeva tutto fin dall'inizio di questa storia.. e mi consiglia di non sbandierare tutto ai quattro venti.

La cosa strana è che sono cose molto intime che io non penso di aver detto mai, neanche in un momento di rabbia, solo che adesso mi sto riempiendo di dubbi.. inizio ad auto convincermi di averle dette. insomma non so più dove battere la testa.
Solo che io non ho neanche mai detto a nessuno che con lui la storia è finita.. anche perchè non lo è!

Oggi tra l'alto ho sentito lui, mi ha telefonata, e si è comportato come se nulla fosse.. quindi immagino che lei non gli abbia detto nulla fin ora..

la domanda che vi pongo è: cosa significa quel messaggio? sembra quasi che le dia più fastidio il fatto che io possa aver parlato male del marito piuttosto che il fatto che io abbia avuto una storia con lui.. e per quale motivo non ha riferito a lui tutto ciò? 
é possibile che si sia inventata lei le cose che io "avrei detto"?
Ma soprattutto, secondo voi dovrei avvisarlo io di questa cosa? dovrei fargli sapere che lei mi ha contattata dicendo quelle cose? in questo modo rischierei di perderlo.. e senza di lui io non ho nessuno al mondo.
Non so come comportarmi.
Grazie a chi mi risponderà!


----------



## Principessa (7 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me è andata così.

LUI è stato sgamato dalla moglie.

Come tutti gli uomini, avrà negato davanti all'evidenza e avrà raccontato un mucchio di balle, mettendoti in cattiva luce.

LEI ha creduto a lui e naturalmente spera che scrivendoti questa lettera tu lo lasci perdere.

Purtroppo nè tu, nè lei, avete un minimo di orgoglio. Almeno lei si è fatta sposare però e a livello materiale ha un guadagno.

Tu che sei giovane e ti stai perdendo gli anni migliori della tua vita che ci guadagni?

Se ti senti sola, ci sono MILIONI di uomini migliori di lui, e lo sai bene.

La verità è che sei dipendente da questo coglione e ci vorrebbe uno psicologo bravo per fartene uscire.

Non è un'offesa, è la realtà. Mi fai tenerezza e sono sicura che sei una brava ragazza, però ti dovresti svegliare.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, mi rivolgo a voi poichè non saprei proprio con chi parlare di questa cosa.
> Ho 25 anni e da 5 anni frequento un uomo sposato.
> Si, lo so, non è giusto, non è una bella cosa, faccio schifo, sono una rovina famiglie ecc.. mi sento già abbastanza male da sola.
> 
> ...


A caldissimo
Si lei può benissimo essersi inventata tutto.
Due tu non l conosci
e lei non conosce te.
Cestina la mail e fai finta di niente.

Tu non dire niente a lui.
( so che non ci riuscirai)

Ma attendi gli eventi.

In teoria se sei l'amante di uno sposato
nessuno dovrebbe sapere un fico secco della vostra relazione no?


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2013)

L'unico consiglio è cambiare residenza, non è possibile a 25 anni accontentarsi di uno sposato e che ti costringe a fare cose di cui ti vergogni.

Il fatto che la moglie ti abbia detto cose vere fa pensare che se non sei stata tu a parlarne in giro, e se lo avessi fatto lo ricorderesti, è stato lui, e in quel caso solo per quello lascialo.

Ti stai rovinando la vita per uno che non merita.

Una moglie che sa e tace è perchè sa i vizi del marito e non sarai l'unica scappatella o relazione extra.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me è andata così.
> 
> LUI è stato sgamato dalla moglie.
> 
> ...


Si purtroppo dipingi uno scenario di crudo realismo...

Ma lei dice che non ha nessuno al mondo tranne che lui...

Ed è lì che io il maialmondo mi spavento capisci?

Lei non è come me, che posso dire, per esempio fantastica non mi caga, vado da principessa...

Lei ha solo lui...

Bisogna sapere perchè è ridotta così...


----------



## Ecate (7 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me è andata così.
> 
> LUI è stato sgamato dalla moglie.
> 
> ...


vero!!!

Aggiungo una cosa: è gioco facile per la moglie uscirne meglio che l'amante, per lo meno dal punto di vista di una apparente integrità morale. Con questa lettera la signora si è giocata anche questa carta. 
Lasciati un post it nella memoria con segnata questa piccola vittoria; e parti a razzo! Sarà il ricordo più bello di tutta la faccenda. Dispiega le tue ali e vola via!


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

*grazie delle risposte*

Principessa hai totalmente ragione.. e non so che altro dire.. non è un'offesa.. questo lo so bene. Anche io sono così dura con me stessa.. Solo che non ne esco da questa situazione, sono andata da uno psicologo che sembrava farmi le avances più che psicanalizzarmi!

Conception, io la conosco e lei conosce me.. almeno, superficiamente.. il posto è piccolo.. più o meno tutti ci conosciamo.
come mai mi dici di non dire niente a lui? pensi sia meglio?

Disincantata non posso cambiare residenza, come faccio? non ho un soldo in tasca..

il fatto, ragazzi, è che io ho parlato con qualcuno del fatto che avevo una relazione con lui, ma se ne ho parlato.. ne ho parlato almeno 2 o 3 anni fa...possibile che escano cose così vecchie? adesso??
 poi ho imparato a star zitta, tra l'altro non sono mai entrata nei dettagli intimi che mi ha detto la moglie.. io non ho neanche mai detto che lui mi costringeva a fare determinate cose... però nel mio cervello l'ho sempre pensato, non mi costringeva, però era ovvio che se non le avessi più fatte lui non mi avrebbe più considerata...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2013)

Se sai di non aver parlato con nessuno di fatti intimi, l'unico che puó averlo fatto è lui. Trai le tue conclusioni.


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2013)

Abitare in un piccolo paese e farsi l'amante proprio li, conoscere la moglie, parlarne in giro, madonna mia quanti errori.

Se ti fai l'amante, e vale per il futuro, tienilo per te. Al massimo parlane anonimamente in questo forum.

Sui pettegolezzi una volta saputo che siete amanti, è facile immaginare cosa fate a letto, vero o non vero.

Che ne abbia parlato lui alla moglie ti sembra plausibile?

O la persona a cui lo avevi confidato ne ha parlato ad altre e di voce in voce la cosa si ingigantisce pure.

Indipendentemente da tutto cosa pensi di fare con lui?  Continuare?  Stai attenta, la moglie di ha avvisato.


----------



## Principessa (7 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si purtroppo dipingi uno scenario di crudo realismo...
> 
> Ma lei dice che non ha nessuno al mondo tranne che lui...
> 
> ...


Ahòòòò io non so la seconda scelta de nessunaaaaaa


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

si, di errori ne abbiamo fatti molti, io però mi sono accorta di questo e da almeno 2 anni ho smesso di parlare di questa cosa con chiunque..
i dettagli che ha detto lei sono molto specifici... il fatto è che sentendomi molto imbarazzata da queste cose.. non ricordo di averle mai raccontate.. però ho sempre paura di non ricordare di averlo fatto.. e poi magari l'ho effettivamente fatto.

è tutto il giorno che spulcio messaggi di facebook, uno dietro l'altro.. per capire se possa essermi scappato qualcosa... però non trovo nulla...

non capisco che motivo avrebbe lui però di parlarne alla moglie.. Lei tra l'altro mi dice che sa di questa storia dall'inizio.. e che lui non è molto bravo a nascondere le cose come crede..
dice che mi devo prendere le mie responsabilità e che lui di certo non mi ha costretta a fare nulla.. ma sono io che ho fatto tutto per mia scelta.. (ed è vero)
mi dice che la dignità è una cosa preziosa ed io l'ho buttata via.. però cavoli, mi viene a parlare lei di dignità.. lei che ha sempre saputo ed ha sempre lasciato correre? 
se sapeva di questa cosa da ben 5 anni, perchè contattarmi proprio ora? xke le sono giunte voci all'orecchio? e le da fastidio che la gente possa pensare che loro non sono la famiglia perfetta?


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Principessa hai totalmente ragione.. e non so che altro dire.. non è un'offesa.. questo lo so bene. Anche io sono così dura con me stessa.. Solo che non ne esco da questa situazione, sono andata da uno psicologo che sembrava farmi le avances più che psicanalizzarmi!
> 
> Conception, io la conosco e lei conosce me.. almeno, superficiamente.. il posto è piccolo.. più o meno tutti ci conosciamo.
> come mai mi dici di non dire niente a lui? pensi sia meglio?
> ...


ma dove stai,da non avere nessuno nè fidanzati nè spasimanti?    voglio dire,hai 25 anni,no?


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma dove stai,da non avere nessuno nè fidanzati nè spasimanti?    voglio dire,hai 25 anni,no?


vivo in un piccolo paesino di montagna.. l'età media è 70 anni, non ci sono giovani.. l'unico ragazzo che c'era mi ha illusa per benino e poi quando ho detto quello che provavo per lui non solo mi ha rifiutata ma mi ha anche derisa..


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> vivo in un piccolo paesino di montagna.. l'età media è 70 anni, non ci sono giovani.. l'unico ragazzo che c'era mi ha illusa per benino e poi quando ho detto quello che provavo per lui non solo mi ha rifiutata ma mi ha anche derisa..


intanto cancellati da quel belin di faccialibro....poi ok,stai in un paesino.

da cui ti consiglierei di allontanarti prima possibile,tanto ti hanno sputtanata a sufficienza

cerca non dico la città ma almeno un paese di dimensioni maggiori,dove ci siano dei ragazzi tuoi coetanei

insomma,cerca di vivere la tua età,hai già buttato fin troppo tempo dietro ad un vigliacco


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

ma come posso andare via? non ho un soldo, non ho proprio le possibilità per spostarmi in questo momento... poi la cosa assurda è che pare che nessuno abbia mai sentito pettegolezzi su di me! e pare che a lei siano arrivati questi pettegolezzi.. da persone a lei vicine.. che io nemmeno conosco! e che non mi conoscono!


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> si, di errori ne abbiamo fatti molti, io però mi sono accorta di questo e da almeno 2 anni ho smesso di parlare di questa cosa con chiunque..
> i dettagli che ha detto lei sono molto specifici... il fatto è che sentendomi molto imbarazzata da queste cose.. non ricordo di averle mai raccontate.. però ho sempre paura di non ricordare di averlo fatto.. e poi magari l'ho effettivamente fatto.
> 
> è tutto il giorno che spulcio messaggi di facebook, uno dietro l'altro.. per capire se possa essermi scappato qualcosa... però non trovo nulla...
> ...


Cosa sai della sua famiglia?

Lei lavora?  Hanno figli?  Che lavoro fa lui, sai a volte ci sono legami indissolubili per motivi economici famigliari.
Non è lei che deve giustificarsi, ma voi due. Soprattutto lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> si, di errori ne abbiamo fatti molti, io però mi sono accorta di questo e da almeno 2 anni ho smesso di parlare di questa cosa con chiunque..
> i dettagli che ha detto lei sono molto specifici... il fatto è che sentendomi molto imbarazzata da queste cose.. non ricordo di averle mai raccontate.. però ho sempre paura di non ricordare di averlo fatto.. e poi magari l'ho effettivamente fatto.
> 
> è tutto il giorno che spulcio messaggi di facebook, uno dietro l'altro.. per capire se possa essermi scappato qualcosa... però non trovo nulla...
> ...


La cosa che mi sconvolge nella tua vicenda è questa sottile linea di sopruso che leggo tra le righe, lui ti ha costretta a far (?), la moglie ti contatta sostanzialmente per discolpare il marito ... Ora credo che se tu avessi parlato di episodi intimi e/o  particolare avuti con lui a qualcuno te ne ricorderesti, l'altra ipotesi è eh lui ne abbia parlato ad altri e in paese si sia sparsa la voce tanto da arrivare la moglie che inspiegabilmente ( direi io) lo difende


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> ma come posso andare via? non ho un soldo, non ho proprio le possibilità per spostarmi in questo momento... poi la cosa assurda è che pare che nessuno abbia mai sentito pettegolezzi su di me! e pare che a lei siano arrivati questi pettegolezzi.. da persone a lei vicine.. che io nemmeno conosco! e che non mi conoscono!


Sei la sola ragazza giovane che vive in paese ?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ahòòòò io non so la seconda scelta de nessunaaaaaa


Eh no...guarda bene la mia firma...
Voi siete tutte alla pari...
Vedi forse sul trono una regina? 
Al massimo ci starebbe una vagina come corona
( che terrebbe pure caldo la mia testa di casso)

Tu puoi solo dire concedimi di essere la prima a destra o la prima a sinistra...


----------



## Principessa (7 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> intanto cancellati da quel belin di faccialibro....poi ok,stai in un paesino.
> 
> da cui ti consiglierei di allontanarti prima possibile,tanto ti hanno sputtanata a sufficienza
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto, a parte cancellarsi da Facebook.

In fondo anche quello fa parte del "mondo" di oggi. Che sparissero lui e la sua moglie idiota da lì, non lei che è la più giovane... e può incontrare persone decenti anche grazie a un social network...

Cara lordie, non ti meravigliare di lei. Molte donne accumulano prima di sbroccare. Forse è arrivato il giorno X in cui si è stancata di un marito che le mette le corna.
A mio parere entrambe perdete la dignità, ma come ti ripeto, lei almeno ha un tornaconto economico, tu nessuna scusa a parte l'amore (il tuo, prevalentemente).

Ti consiglierei di rispondere in modo molto frivolo a questa lettera. Dicendole che è vero che hai mollato suo marito perchè hai trovato uno migliore con cui fare sesso. Sbattile in faccia dettagli imbarazzanti della vostra vita sessuale, cose in cui lui non è bravo. E dille che la tua dignità è intatta perchè sei giovane e hai tutta la vita davanti, al contrario di lei che si è sposata un adescatore.

Questo il mio consiglio, poi fai tu 

Io uno stronzo che ti sputtana così con la moglie non me lo terrei.

Considera di usare Internet per rimorchiare, visto che stai in un paesino. 
Magari grazie alle chat puoi trovare gente un po' più lontana e più giovane.


----------



## Ecate (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> si, di errori ne abbiamo fatti molti, io però mi sono accorta di questo e da almeno 2 anni ho smesso di parlare di questa cosa con chiunque..
> i dettagli che ha detto lei sono molto specifici... il fatto è che sentendomi molto imbarazzata da queste cose.. non ricordo di averle mai raccontate.. però ho sempre paura di non ricordare di averlo fatto.. e poi magari l'ho effettivamente fatto.
> 
> è tutto il giorno che spulcio messaggi di facebook, uno dietro l'altro.. per capire se possa essermi scappato qualcosa... però non trovo nulla...
> ...


Ma lascia perdere questa che ciancia di dignità. 
Questa lettera ti ha scosso ed è comprensibile, ma non soffermarti su questa donna.
Se hai qualche preoccupazione o dubbio, puoi sempre chiedere chiarimenti. 
Non vedo perché non chiedere chiarimenti a lui.
Anche a lei, se sei un tipetto intraprendente.
Io non ne sarei in grado, per disgusto: ma non lo riterrei sbagliato.
Però, la cosa più importante: non fidarti di loro. Sgomma da quella coppia mefitica.
Ah: sgomma via anche dallo psicologo. Anche di quelli ce ne sono di migliori


----------



## Principessa (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> ma come posso andare via? non ho un soldo, non ho proprio le possibilità per spostarmi in questo momento... poi la cosa assurda è che pare che nessuno abbia mai sentito pettegolezzi su di me! e pare che a lei siano arrivati questi pettegolezzi.. da persone a lei vicine.. che io nemmeno conosco! e che non mi conoscono!


Ma perchè dai per scontato che lei ti abbia detto la verità?......

Fidati, è stata una cosa tra lei e il marito.

Capisco che ti sconvolga, ma non pensare che lui ti sia leale e ti protegga.

Il fatto che sia grande (quanti anni ha, a proposito?) non significa che sia meno coglione di altri più giovani.


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> ma come posso andare via? non ho un soldo, non ho proprio le possibilità per spostarmi in questo momento... poi la cosa assurda è che pare che nessuno abbia mai sentito pettegolezzi su di me! e pare che a lei siano arrivati questi pettegolezzi.. da persone a lei vicine.. che io nemmeno conosco! e che non mi conoscono!


mah...ora stare lì a scervellarsi su chi abbia parlato (io penso sia stato sto tizio direttamente a vuotare il sacco con la moglie,sensazione mia)

io penserei a me stesso.     non hai un lavoro nè un titolo di studio?


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

della sua famiglia so tutto, so che lavoro fanno, conosco i figli, lui tra l'altro è abbastanza conosciuto, infatti lei ha detto ke io sto diffamando una persona che è molto conosciuta qua.

In pratica lui non mi ha mai costretta a fare nulla.. questo tra l'altro è stato motivo di discussione tra me e lui, alcune cose che lui mi proponeva non le facevo con tanta voglia, proprio perchè non mi piacevano.. però sapevo che se avessi smesso di accontentarlo non l'avrei mai più rivisto. Lui spesso mi ricordava che io ero liberissima di fare quello che volevo e che nessuno mi obbligava a fare cose che non volevo fare.

Lui era sempre iper agitato, non voleva farsi vedere da nessuno in giro con me, non credo che possa aver raccontato queste cose in giro.
Si, io di certo non ho una bella parte in questa situazione.. ma sembra che lei stia dando solo la colpa a me..


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> della sua famiglia so tutto, so che lavoro fanno, conosco i figli, lui tra l'altro è abbastanza conosciuto, infatti lei ha detto ke io sto diffamando una persona che è molto conosciuta qua.
> 
> In pratica lui non mi ha mai costretta a fare nulla.. questo tra l'altro è stato motivo di discussione tra me e lui, alcune cose che lui mi proponeva non le facevo con tanta voglia, proprio perchè non mi piacevano.. però sapevo che se avessi smesso di accontentarlo non l'avrei mai più rivisto. Lui spesso mi ricordava che io ero liberissima di fare quello che volevo e che nessuno mi obbligava a fare cose che non volevo fare.
> 
> ...


Abbi pazienza tesoro ma se tu le,hai fatte controvoglia per non perderlo vuol dire che questo timore lo,ha alimentato,lui quindi certo non ti ha costretto con la forza o la,minaccia palese ma comunque ti ha plagiato


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

*Lordie*

Io mio consiglio è di chiarire con lui e chiudere le relazione


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2013)

Magari a lui ha tirato il collo, se non ne parli con lui non lo puoi sapere.

Lei lavora o dipende dal marito?  Anche questo è determinante. 

Magari lo ha scoperto leggendo msg sul cellulare.


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> della sua famiglia so tutto, so che lavoro fanno, conosco i figli, lui tra l'altro è abbastanza conosciuto, infatti lei ha detto ke io sto diffamando una persona che è molto conosciuta qua.
> 
> In pratica lui non mi ha mai costretta a fare nulla.. questo tra l'altro è stato motivo di discussione tra me e lui, alcune cose che lui mi proponeva non le facevo con tanta voglia, proprio perchè non mi piacevano.. però sapevo che se avessi smesso di accontentarlo non l'avrei mai più rivisto. Lui spesso mi ricordava che io ero liberissima di fare quello che volevo e che nessuno mi obbligava a fare cose che non volevo fare.
> 
> ...


tu stai in loop da lettera scarlatta.

non hai amiche,magari in paesi prossimi al tuo?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

Q





perplesso ha detto:


> tu stai in loop da lettera scarlatta.
> 
> non hai amiche,magari in paesi prossimi al tuo?


Quello che volevo capire anche io, Lordie non hai nessuna amica anche che viva in un altro paese con la,quale confidarti e cercare di passare del tempo?


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

@fiammetta si, sono l'unica ragazza giovane  

@principessa non saprei proprio cosa risponderle, e per rispondere a lei devo parlare con lui di questa cosa.. non ho il coraggio di scriverle quelle cose.. dopotutto provo ancora un amore incondizionato nei confronti del marito.. il fatto di dire cose così cattive su di lui mi fa star male..
mah do per scontato che mi abbia detto la verità perchè le cose che mi ha elencato, che avrei detto, sono quasi tutte vere.. il fatto ke mi sono innamorata di lui molto presto, ecc.. il problema è che potrei anche averne parlato con qualcuno, di queste cose ne ho parlato con tanta gente.. ma principalmente ne parlavo con gente sconosciuta, via chat, gente che non aveva niente a che vedere con questo posto! 
Lui ha 46 anni..

@ecate non ce la faccio a chiedere chiarimenti a lei.. ed ho paura di parlarne con lui.. 
per rispondere a lei, dovrei almeno aver parlato di questa cosa con lui.. e parlarne con lui significherebbe perderlo.. e non so se sono pronta..
tra l'altro ho appena avuto un lutto in famiglia proprio in questi giorni... quindi in tutto questo casino c'è anche il dolore di aver perso una persona a me cara.

@perplesso si, lavoro in un bar.. frequentato principalmente da anziani che giocano a briscola 
studio all'università ma è molto lontana da casa mia, quindi vado solamente a dare gli esami.. e tra l'altro sono anche un po'indietro..altro motivo di ansia..


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> @fiammetta si, sono l'unica ragazza giovane
> 
> @principessa non saprei proprio cosa risponderle, e per rispondere a lei devo parlare con lui di questa cosa.. non ho il coraggio di scriverle quelle cose.. dopotutto provo ancora un amore incondizionato nei confronti del marito.. il fatto di dire cose così cattive su di lui mi fa star male..
> mah do per scontato che mi abbia detto la verità perchè le cose che mi ha elencato, che avrei detto, sono quasi tutte vere.. il fatto ke mi sono innamorata di lui molto presto, ecc.. il problema è che potrei anche averne parlato con qualcuno, di queste cose ne ho parlato con tanta gente.. ma principalmente ne parlavo con gente sconosciuta, via chat, gente che non aveva niente a che vedere con questo posto!
> ...


La vedo dura che da una chat possa esser trapelata sta cosa, dovresti aver avuto una sfiga pazzesca, peraltro i 70enni al limite fanno un uso diverso del web, a meno che lei non sospettasse da un po' ed ha indagato da sola


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2013)

Madonna santa spero non sia un 70enne!


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> @fiammetta si, sono l'unica ragazza giovane
> 
> @principessa non saprei proprio cosa risponderle, e per rispondere a lei devo parlare con lui di questa cosa.. non ho il coraggio di scriverle quelle cose.. dopotutto provo ancora un amore incondizionato nei confronti del marito.. il fatto di dire cose così cattive su di lui mi fa star male..
> mah do per scontato che mi abbia detto la verità perchè le cose che mi ha elencato, che avrei detto, sono quasi tutte vere.. il fatto ke mi sono innamorata di lui molto presto, ecc.. il problema è che potrei anche averne parlato con qualcuno, di queste cose ne ho parlato con tanta gente.. ma principalmente ne parlavo con gente sconosciuta, via chat, gente che non aveva niente a che vedere con questo posto!
> ...


benissimo,nelle città universitarie cercano sempre bariste part-time.    cercati un bar serio che ti paghi quanto ti serve per affittare una camera in un appartamento di studentesse.

così ti levi dalle chiacchiere del paesino e puoi recuperare gli esami.   

Mi spiace per il tuo lutto,ma questo spiega ulteriormente il tuo momento di fragilità


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Madonna santa spero non sia un 70enne!


no,il vigliacco ha 46 anni


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

@fiammetta ..una parte di me (una grande parte di me) ti da ragione, quella parte razionale che mi consiglia di tirarmene fuori.. però poi c'è l'altra parte di me che mi ricorda che chiusa la storia con lui sarò sola, e tutto mi ricorderà di lui, non riuscirò a studiare ecc.. mi mancheranno le telefonate e tutto il resto.. 

@disincantata lei lavora.. più o meno nello stesso ambito.. io credo che lei abbia visto su internet.. 

cmq no, non ho nessun'amica qua.. ho due amiche a cui tengo molto.. una è una ragazza che aveva la casa qua, ma che ha dovuto vendere.. ed ora convive a milano con il fidanzato.. e l'altra è una mia amica d'infanzia che vive nel lazio... insomma.. entrambe lontanissime, e per quanto possa chiamarle per confidarmi.. non posso tenerle al telefono le ore.. 
il problema è proprio che mi mancano anche gli amici, mi manca poter uscire con qualcuno che mi faccia stare bene..


----------



## errante (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> della sua famiglia so tutto, so che lavoro fanno, conosco i figli, lui tra l'altro è abbastanza conosciuto, infatti lei ha detto ke io sto diffamando una persona che è molto conosciuta qua.
> 
> In pratica lui non mi ha mai costretta a fare nulla.. questo tra l'altro è stato motivo di discussione tra me e lui, alcune cose che lui mi proponeva non le facevo con tanta voglia, proprio perchè non mi piacevano.. però sapevo che se avessi smesso di accontentarlo non l'avrei mai più rivisto. Lui spesso mi ricordava che io ero liberissima di fare quello che volevo e che nessuno mi obbligava a fare cose che non volevo fare.
> 
> ...


Ciao lordie, rispondendo alla tua domanda: sì, le interessa più della propria reputazione che non del fatto in sé. È la mentalità di chi abita la provincia, una mentalità che imbruttisce: se non la senti tua non adeguarti e cambia aria. È chiaro che non sei soddisfatta del posto in cui vivi e della tua vita, indipendentemente da questa relazione. I "consigli" della moglie sono minacce, lui è perduto e sta giocando sporco, l'impressione è questa. Tu hai l'opportunità di scoprire il mondo là fuori, prendila al volo! Non hai parenti in una grande città che possono ospitarti mentre cerchi lavoro? Nutrire interessi, avere obiettivi e vivere in un posto stimolante ti renderà più sicura, amici e amore seguiranno quando starai bene innanzitutto con te stessa. Poi ti guarderai indietro e vedrai questi personaggi nel loro squallore e ti farai una bella risata. Forza! :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> benissimo,nelle città universitarie cercano sempre bariste part-time.    cercati un bar serio che ti paghi quanto ti serve per affittare una camera in un appartamento di studentesse.
> 
> così ti levi dalle chiacchiere del paesino e puoi recuperare gli esami.
> 
> Mi spiace per il tuo lutto,ma questo spiega ulteriormente il tuo momento di fragilità


Ottimo consiglio


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

il problema fondamentale è che non riesco a spostarmi... qualche mese fa avevo pensato appunto di cercare lavoro in città, sono andata ovunque ma nessuno aveva bisogno..
Poi ora mio papà non c'è per lavoro..e quindi devo stare dietro alla nonna anziana (che tra l'altro amo con tutta me stessa) ed al fratellino..

ho parenti a Milano.. ma non credo abbiamo posto per me.. e tra l'altro in questo momento non posso spostarmi.. quindi questa possibilità, in questo momento, la devo escludere.
Poi magari tra qualche mese la situazione cambia..


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> @fiammetta ..una parte di me (una grande parte di me) ti da ragione, quella parte razionale che mi consiglia di tirarmene fuori.. però poi c'è l'altra parte di me che mi ricorda che chiusa la storia con lui sarò sola, e tutto mi ricorderà di lui, non riuscirò a studiare ecc.. mi mancheranno le telefonate e tutto il resto..
> 
> @disincantata lei lavora.. più o meno nello stesso ambito.. io credo che lei abbia visto su internet..
> 
> ...


Devi acquisire un po' di sfrontato coraggio  e trovare il modo,di informarti dove frequenti l'università se è possibile,trovare un lavoro che ti consenta di mantenerti e giungere alla laurea .. Scusa la domanda indiscreta : genitori, fratello o sorella?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> @fiammetta ..una parte di me (una grande parte di me) ti da ragione, quella parte razionale che mi consiglia di tirarmene fuori.. però poi c'è l'altra parte di me che mi ricorda che *chiusa la storia con lui sarò sola, e tutto mi ricorderà di lui, non riuscirò a studiare ecc.. mi mancheranno le telefonate e tutto il resto.. *
> 
> @disincantata lei lavora.. più o meno nello stesso ambito.. io credo che lei abbia visto su internet..
> 
> ...


benvenuta

sicuramente sarà uno strappo chiudere con lui, e i primi tempi ti mancherà: ma tu sei giovane, devi assolutamente guardare al futuro
ascolta la zia qua: finché hai le risorse e l'energia della gioventù taglia di brutto e vattene dal tuo paesello
come scrive perplesso non sarà difficile per te trovare un lavoretto simile a quello attuale nella città dove studi
una volta sistemata dacci dentro con gli studi e vedrai che in breve lui si ridimensionerà alle sue reali dimensioni di omuncolo: contemporaneamente ti farai degli amici e magicamente comincerai a chiederti come mai hai aspettato così tanto a fare questo passo

ma devi muoverti, coraggio


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> il problema fondamentale è che non riesco a spostarmi... qualche mese fa avevo pensato appunto di cercare lavoro in città, sono andata ovunque ma nessuno aveva bisogno..
> Poi ora mio papà non c'è per lavoro..e quindi devo stare dietro alla nonna anziana (che tra l'altro amo con tutta me stessa) ed al fratellino..


ok,stai messa peggio di Cenerentola 

ma è un momento superabile,tu tieniti lontana dal vigliacco e chiedi piuttosto se c'è qualcuno che ti possa aiutare con la nonna.

ed il tempo che prima sprecavi dietro a lui,usalo per riprendere lo studio...vedrai che ti farà bene


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> il problema fondamentale è che non riesco a spostarmi... qualche mese fa avevo pensato appunto di cercare lavoro in città, sono andata ovunque ma nessuno aveva bisogno..
> Poi ora mio papà non c'è per lavoro..e quindi devo stare dietro alla nonna anziana (che tra l'altro amo con tutta me stessa) ed al fratellino..
> 
> ho parenti a Milano.. ma non credo abbiamo posto per me.. e tra l'altro in questo momento non posso spostarmi.. quindi questa possibilità, in questo momento, la devo escludere.
> Poi magari tra qualche mese la situazione cambia..



Se però metti nonna fratellino davanti alle tue necessità non ne uscirai mai. Parlane con tuo padre, senti che consigli di può dare, non dirgli dell'amante, sempre non lo sappia da altri.


----------



## Ecate (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> @fiammetta si, sono l'unica ragazza giovane
> 
> @principessa non saprei proprio cosa risponderle, e per rispondere a lei devo parlare con lui di questa cosa.. non ho il coraggio di scriverle quelle cose.. dopotutto provo ancora un amore incondizionato nei confronti del marito.. il fatto di dire cose così cattive su di lui mi fa star male..
> mah do per scontato che mi abbia detto la verità perchè le cose che mi ha elencato, che avrei detto, sono quasi tutte vere.. il fatto ke mi sono innamorata di lui molto presto, ecc.. il problema è che potrei anche averne parlato con qualcuno, di queste cose ne ho parlato con tanta gente.. ma principalmente ne parlavo con gente sconosciuta, via chat, gente che non aveva niente a che vedere con questo posto!
> ...


Forza ragazza! È nel neretto la fine del tunnel! Lì puoi trovare amici, lavori temporanei, svaghi che costano poco... Un amore più adatto a te... Ma soprattutto la speranza di un futuro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> il problema fondamentale è che non riesco a spostarmi... qualche mese fa avevo pensato appunto di cercare lavoro in città, sono andata ovunque ma nessuno aveva bisogno..
> Poi ora mio papà non c'è per lavoro..e quindi devo stare dietro alla nonna anziana (che tra l'altro amo con tutta me stessa) ed al fratellino..
> 
> ho parenti a Milano.. ma non credo abbiamo posto per me.. e tra l'altro in questo momento non posso spostarmi.. quindi questa possibilità, in questo momento, la devo escludere.
> *Poi magari tra qualche mese la situazione cambia.*.



ecco, poniti come obiettivo partire fra qualche mese, magari parlando con tuo padre e sistemando le cose in modo di avere un po' di respiro dagli impegni familiari
poi insisti sul fronte del lavoro e non fermarti alle prime porte chiuse in faccia


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

@Chiara grazie per il benvenuto  

Si lo so, sono peggio di Cenerentola  ma ho tante responsabilità adesso.. e papà manda avanti tutta la famiglia..
in questo posto mi sento "abbastanza bene" solo d'estate, quando arriva in vacanza un po' di gente.. Il resto dell'anno è una desolazione.
Stare lontana da lui è difficile visto che capita di incontrarlo essendo piccolo il posto..


----------



## lordie (7 Dicembre 2013)

innanzitutto ragazzi, grazie mille per le vostre risposte.. mi sentivo davvero sola, persa.. continuo a rileggere quel messaggio e ad ogni lettura mi sento sempre peggio.. parlare con voi mi sta aiutando un po' stasera..

forse cmq dietro a questo amore nei suoi confronti c'è qualcosa ke non va in me, considerate che sono dietro a lui da più di 10 anni.. ero quasi una bambina, è partita come una cosa platonica...

Qualcuno di voi ha letto "Il Grande Gatsby"? è il libro che ho amato di più in assoluto.. mi sono sempre immedesimata tanto nel personaggio di Gatsby, innamorato da anni di Daisy, tutto ciò che ha fatto nella sua vita, l'ha fatto per lei.. l'ha idealizzata così tanto da elevarla a chissà quale essere superiore.. mentre in realtà lei era meno di niente, una donna viziata, stupidina e che ha avuto tutto ciò che voleva dalla vita. (ecco mi auguro solo di non fare la fine di lui :unhappy: )

mi rendo conto anche io del fatto che lui non sia una bella persona..


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> innanzitutto ragazzi, grazie mille per le vostre risposte.. mi sentivo davvero sola, persa.. continuo a rileggere quel messaggio e ad ogni lettura mi sento sempre peggio.. parlare con voi mi sta aiutando un po' stasera..
> 
> forse cmq dietro a questo amore nei suoi confronti c'è qualcosa ke non va in me, considerate che sono dietro a lui da più di 10 anni.. ero quasi una bambina, è partita come una cosa platonica...
> 
> ...


E questa consapevolezza devi usarla come spinta per tagliare il cordone ombelicale con lui


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> innanzitutto ragazzi, grazie mille per le vostre risposte.. mi sentivo davvero sola, persa.. continuo a rileggere quel messaggio e ad ogni lettura mi sento sempre peggio.. parlare con voi mi sta aiutando un po' stasera..
> 
> forse cmq dietro a questo amore nei suoi confronti c'è qualcosa ke non va in me, considerate che sono dietro a lui da più di 10 anni.. ero quasi una bambina, è partita come una cosa platonica...
> 
> ...


ecco brava,comincia ad inquadrarlo come il povero sfigato che è,un marpioncino di paese che ti ha intortata approfittando della tua età,della tua inesperienza e del tuo candore 

così ti levi sta ansia da lettera scarlatta,che non ha senso,dico sul serio.   smetti di cercare di capire cose che non ha alcun interesse nè importanza reali,per te

cerca di pensare ai tuoi affetti veri,la nonna,il fratellino.    cerca di riorganizzare la tua vita.

e di trovare il tempo per rimetterti in pari con l'università.    magari cerca anche il modo di frequentare di più la facoltà,giusto per vedere se riesci a trovarti delle amiche

ah...brucia anche quella lettera della moglie dello sfigato.     tanto non ti serve tenerla lì


----------



## lordie (8 Dicembre 2013)

pensa che quando è iniziata la storia con lui io vivevo nella città dove vado all'università, con delle coinquiline, mi ero fatta qualche amica.. poi, per motivi economici, ho dovuto lasciare la casa li..e sono tornata qua.. 
il problema è che quel messaggio di lei mi ha davvero scossa... e non so come reagire, dirlo a lui? rispondere a lei? non dire proprio niente?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> innanzitutto ragazzi, grazie mille per le vostre risposte.. mi sentivo davvero sola, persa.. continuo a rileggere quel messaggio e ad ogni lettura mi sento sempre peggio.. parlare con voi mi sta aiutando un po' stasera..
> 
> forse cmq dietro a questo amore nei suoi confronti c'è qualcosa ke non va in me, considerate che sono dietro a lui da più di 10 anni.. ero quasi una bambina, è partita come una cosa platonica...
> 
> ...


Stai studiando all'università per poi fare la barista in un paesino?
Non credo quindi chi ti paga l'università sa che prima o poi te ne andrai.
Te ne puoi andare prima perché hai bisogno di frequentare (in effetti chi non frequenta fatica un bel po' a laurearsi) e almeno per un breve periodo hai un motivo per allontanarti.
E poi la vita ne paesino continuerà senza di te.


----------



## Zod (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> della sua famiglia so tutto, so che lavoro fanno, conosco i figli, lui tra l'altro è abbastanza conosciuto, infatti lei ha detto ke io sto diffamando una persona che è molto conosciuta qua.
> 
> In pratica lui non mi ha mai costretta a fare nulla.. questo tra l'altro è stato motivo di discussione tra me e lui, alcune cose che lui mi proponeva non le facevo con tanta voglia, proprio perchè non mi piacevano.. però sapevo che se avessi smesso di accontentarlo non l'avrei mai più rivisto. Lui spesso mi ricordava che io ero liberissima di fare quello che volevo e che nessuno mi obbligava a fare cose che non volevo fare.
> 
> ...


Oppure lui ha filmato di nascosto le cose particolari che ti ha fatto fare e la moglie ha trovato la raccolta delle gesta segrete.


----------



## lordie (8 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai studiando all'università per poi fare la barista in un paesino?
> Non credo quindi chi ti paga l'università sa che prima o poi te ne andrai.
> Te ne puoi andare prima perché hai bisogno di frequentare (in effetti chi non frequenta fatica un bel po' a laurearsi) e almeno per un breve periodo hai un motivo per allontanarti.
> E poi la vita ne paesino continuerà senza di te.


No diciamo che fare la barista è una vocazione ormai  
anche chi mi paga l'università sa che me ne andrò.. ma soprattutto sa che stare qua non mi fa bene.. però mi dice di avere pazienza.. che ora non è il momento.. 
mi divido tra: voglia di andarmene/paura di andarmene/paura di restare e di buttare via anni preziosi


----------



## lordie (8 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Oppure lui ha filmato di nascosto le cose particolari che ti ha fatto fare e la moglie ha trovato la raccolta delle gesta segrete.



credo che lei abbia letto delle conversazioni in cui io e lui ne parlavamo... però da quelle conversazioni non sembra che nessuno mi stia costringendo a fare nulla...anzi...sembra che io acconsenta al 100% a farle! anche se poi nella mia testa effettivamente non le facevo con piacere..


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> No diciamo che fare la barista è una vocazione ormai
> anche chi mi paga l'università sa che me ne andrò.. ma soprattutto sa che stare qua non mi fa bene.. però mi dice di avere pazienza.. che ora non è il momento..
> mi divido tra: voglia di andarmene/paura di andarmene/paura di restare e di buttare via anni preziosi


A 25 anni non è sano fare l'università a distanza, ritardare la laurea, fare la barista e, soprattutto, l'amante di un uomo di merda.


----------



## Zod (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> credo che lei abbia letto delle conversazioni in cui io e lui ne parlavamo... però da quelle conversazioni non sembra che nessuno mi stia costringendo a fare nulla...anzi...sembra che io acconsenta al 100% a farle! anche se poi nella mia testa effettivamente non le facevo con piacere..


Di tutta la questione la parte più brutta è proprio quella in cui fai cose che non ti piacciono per paura di perderlo.

Ci sono sicuramente altri ragazzi vicino con cui poter costruire un rapporto più sano.


----------



## Principessa (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> pensa che quando è iniziata la storia con lui io vivevo nella città dove vado all'università, con delle coinquiline, mi ero fatta qualche amica.. poi, per motivi economici, ho dovuto lasciare la casa li..e sono tornata qua..
> il problema è che quel messaggio di lei mi ha davvero scossa... *e non so come reagire, dirlo a lui? rispondere a lei? non dire proprio niente?*


L'unica cosa saggia che dovresti fare è chiudere, perchè ora c'è anche lei in mezzo, e rischi di trovarti tra due fuochi.
Non devi avere paura di perderlo perchè per te sarebbe solo un bene.
Ti troverai molto sola, con tanto dolore, ma dal baratro poi, potrai solo risalire e ogni piccolo passo che farai sarà positivo.
Continuando in questa storia invece, ti condanni a una lenta auto-distruzione.

Perchè???

Cosa hai fatto di male nella vita per accontentarti di questo?

Ma lo sai che persino un'acida, asociale e cinica come me riesce a rimorchiare uomini decenti?

Perchè tu che sei giovane e sembri anche una ragazza dolce e sensbile, non dovresti riuscirci?

Dai, datti una possibilità!


----------



## Principessa (8 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Di tutta la questione la parte più brutta è proprio quella in cui fai cose che non ti piacciono per paura di perderlo.
> 
> Ci sono sicuramente altri ragazzi vicino con cui poter costruire un rapporto più sano.


Vero, mi ricorda molto il mio primo servizietto orale, quando avevo 17 anni. Lo feci solo perchè lui aveva 29 anni e avevo paura di non essere all'altezza e che mi lasciasse (ammesso che fossimo mai stati assieme".
"Ma alla tua età lo fanno tutte..." e bla bla bla...


Non è giusto che lo fai, lordie, a 25 anni sei tu che devi scegliere chi, come, cosa e quando.......


----------



## fruitbasket (8 Dicembre 2013)

Lordie, leggo i tuoi messaggi e mi sembra di volerti bene, di non poter accettare che una ragazza cosi giovane si accontenti di questo.
 La moglie potrebbe aver letto le chat se ci sono oppure semplicemente ha bluffato e ha usato le cose che lui chiede anche a lei...
Quello però che piu mi turba é vedere buttar via la tua bella etá, il tuo futuro. Il tuo futuro é adesso  e non stai facendo l'universita per startene a vita nel paesino. Quindi comincia a guardarti attorno.  Per te certo non sará facile come per altri ma devi trovare la determinazione di guidare la tua vita. In bocca al lupo


----------



## Spider (8 Dicembre 2013)

raccontaci le cose brutte che hai fatto...
vedrai che sapremo consigliarti meglio.


----------



## tesla (8 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A 25 anni non è sano fare l'università a distanza, ritardare la laurea, fare la barista e, soprattutto, l'amante di un uomo di merda.



:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## lordie (8 Dicembre 2013)

scusate se vi rispondo solo ora.. ieri sera poi sono andata a dormire.. tutta la tensione si è trasformata in stanchezza.. però ho passato una nottataccia.. continuavo a svegliarmi e riaddormentarmi..

ripensando un po a tutta la faccenda.. mi ricordo che qualche anno fa lei aveva trovato delle conversazioni sul pc di lui.. e gli aveva fatto una partaccia.. poi la cosa è finita li..
l'anno scorso ero in un negozio per fare dei regali di natale e, per puro caso, è passato di li anche lui.. lei ci ha visti dentro (ma giuro che ognuno era per i fatti suoi) e quindi so che poi lei a casa gli ha detto che ci ha visti ecc (ma poi.... non posso andare nei negozi che voglio??)
Lui però non si era scomposto più di tanto.. eravamo più attenti a non farci beccare.. però non è che ha detto: "ah adesso non ti vedo più"

secondo voi dunque lui sapeva.. che lei era al corrente di tutto?
ma soprattutto mi viene un dubbio....secondo voi lei ha già parlato con lui di questa faccenda? e delle cose che io "avrei" detto in giro?

La cosa che mi pesa è proprio quella.. se la storia dovesse finire perchè lui si è fatto beccare da lei è un conto (soffrirei comunque moltissimo) ma se dovesse finire perchè lui crede che io abbia detto in giro quelle cose sul suo conto (tra l'altro cose vere, che io potrei benissimo aver detto.. e quindi mi risulta difficile giustificarmi) sarebbe diverso.. avrei tradito la sua fiducia.. sarei io il mostro della situazione..

io lo so ragazzi che sto buttando via questi anni.. è che da quando sono nata sono stata maltrattata dal mondo.. sono stata vittima di bullismo.. ho perso amici.. sono rimasta sola qui.. insomma ricordo di essere stata davvero felice solo quando la storia con lui è iniziata.. poi mi sono ancorata a lui perchè perdere l'unica persona che mi ha fatto stare bene significherebbe soffrire tantissimo, di nuovo..


----------



## morfeo78 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Benvenuta!
Al dì la della lettera, forse la cosa più importante è prendere in mano la tua vita. Come ti hanno gia consigliato in tanti, cerca di slegarti dal paesino, parlandone con tuo padre e trovando una soluzione ai problemi pratici. E cogli l'opportunità dell'università! Affitta una stanza insieme ad altre studentesse universitarie e parti da li. Le compagne di appartamenti potrebbero essere le prime amiche che ti introducono in nuove compagnie e con cui conoscerai tanti altri coetanei. Parti con l'autonomia di un paio di mesi e nel frattempo cerchi lavoro in città. 
Il cambiamenti radicali fanno sempre un pó paura ma i tuoi punti di riferimento e le persone che ti vogliono bene le troverai sempre se avrai bisogno. 

Ps: con la lettera poco importa cosa farai,  in fondo cosa hai da perdere? Uno che approfitta delle tue debolezze fono a quando la moglie gli metterà l'out out?
Lui non mi sembra che lascerà mai moglie e figli per te. Quindi è solo una questione di tempo. Adesso sei giovane e rifarti una vita nuova è più facile di quello che pensi, fra 10 anni sarà più difficile, fra 20 ancora più difficile.... spetta a te trovare la forza del cambiamento.


----------



## sienne (8 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao e benvenuta,

staccati già da adesso con la mente piano piano. 
capisco che per ora non se ne parla per poter andare.
Ma, come tu stessa hai detto, se mai tra qualche mese,
allora inizia ad organizzarti: cerca un lavoretto, una stanza ecc. 
Questa occupazione ti porta a pensare ad altre cose,
ti porta ad aprire la testa verso una tappa nuova ... 

Lascia perdere la lettera. Veramente! 
se l'età media delle persone in paese sono 70 anni,
la metà è sorda, rigira le cose ecc. ecc. ecc. 
Non ha nessuna importanza! Lei le cose le saprà
perché avrà trovato negli anni indizi, e forse sono anche 
cose, che lei con lui non fa ... perciò sa più o meno da lì. 

sienne


----------



## lordie (8 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> Al dì la della lettera, forse la cosa più importante è prendere in mano la tua vita. Come ti hanno gia consigliato in tanti, cerca di slegarti dal paesino, parlandone con tuo padre e trovando una soluzione ai problemi pratici. E cogli l'opportunità dell'università! Affitta una stanza insieme ad altre studentesse universitarie e parti da li. Le compagne di appartamenti potrebbero essere le prime amiche che ti introducono in nuove compagnie e con cui conoscerai tanti altri coetanei. Parti con l'autonomia di un paio di mesi e nel frattempo cerchi lavoro in città.
> Il cambiamenti radicali fanno sempre un pó paura ma i tuoi punti di riferimento e le persone che ti vogliono bene le troverai sempre se avrai bisogno.
> 
> ...


Si, i cambiamenti mi terrorizzano.. in tutto questo ci si mette il fatto che son senza soldi.. e non posso permettermi neanche una stanza con delle coinquiline, cosa che tra l'altro ho già fatto...non è stata una bella esperienza.. eravamo 4 ragazze.. tutte si dicevano cattiverie alle spalle..non oso immaginare cosa dicessero di me! quando mi è stato riferito che non potevo più permettermi di stare li.. per me è stato quasi un sollievo! Non voglio dare la colpa a loro, forse neanche io sono portata per la convivenza.. però l'aria li dentro era irrespirabile.. partendo dal fatto che d'inverno non venivano accesi i riscaldamenti "per risparmiare"...
si infatti un pensiero fisso è proprio il fatto che "per la società" io tra 10 anni dovrei essermi già laureata, con un buon lavoro, un marito e magari anche dei figli! 10 anni volano..ed io mi vedo lontano da tutto ciò.. non ho neanche mai avuto un ragazzo..




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta,
> 
> staccati già da adesso con la mente piano piano.
> capisco che per ora non se ne parla per poter andare.
> ...


Beh l'età media non è proprio 70 anni.. però nel paesino dove vivo io si... poi negli altri piccoli paesini c'è magari anche gente un po' più giovane.. sui 50, 40.. ecc.. tutte famiglie con bambini.. quello che manca sono proprio i ragazzi della mia età!
quello di cui ho paura io è che magari lei può dirgli tutto.. e lui può chiedermi per quale motivo, io ho ricevuto quel messaggio, e non ho detto nulla a lui.. a quel punto non saprei cosa rispondere.. tra l'altro nei messaggi viene anche scritto.. a che ora l'ho visualizzato..
Non saprei proprio cosa dire...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Si, i cambiamenti mi terrorizzano.. in tutto questo ci si mette il fatto che son senza soldi.. e non posso permettermi neanche una stanza con delle coinquiline, cosa che tra l'altro ho già fatto...non è stata una bella esperienza.. eravamo 4 ragazze.. tutte si dicevano cattiverie alle spalle..non oso immaginare cosa dicessero di me! quando mi è stato riferito che non potevo più permettermi di stare li.. per me è stato quasi un sollievo! Non voglio dare la colpa a loro, forse neanche io sono portata per la convivenza.. però l'aria li dentro era irrespirabile.. partendo dal fatto che d'inverno non venivano accesi i riscaldamenti "per risparmiare"...
> si infatti un pensiero fisso è proprio il fatto che "per la società" io tra 10 anni dovrei essermi già laureata, con un buon lavoro, un marito e magari anche dei figli! 10 anni volano..ed io mi vedo lontano da tutto ciò.. non ho neanche mai avuto un ragazzo..
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che non devi giustificarti nei suoi confronti, non ne hai motivo, lascia stare la lettera, l'ha scritta la,moglie eventualmente sarà lei a dover raccontare. Invece ritorno a suggerirti di concentrarti sulla possibilità da qui a qualche mese di lasciare il paesello per tornare in città e ricominciare una vita più idonea alla tua età


----------



## lordie (8 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non devi giustificarti nei suoi confronti, non ne hai motivo, lascia stare la lettera, l'ha scritta la,moglie eventualmente sarà lei a dover raccontare. Invece ritorno a suggerirti di concentrarti sulla possibilità da qui a qualche mese di lasciare il paesello per tornare in città e ricominciare una vita più idonea alla tua età



Però se non gli dico nulla passo io dalla parte del torto? e se glielo dico e non mi crede? pensa che io abbia realmente detto quelle cose in giro?
anche io stenterei a credere che se le sia inventate qualcuno... sono cose così intime


----------



## sienne (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Però se non gli dico nulla passo io dalla parte del torto? e se glielo dico e non mi crede? pensa che io abbia realmente detto quelle cose in giro?
> anche io stenterei a credere che se le sia inventate qualcuno... sono cose così intime



Ciao

ma da quale parte del torto?

Lui è il marito di lei. PUNTO. 
Sono loro che si devono chiarire. 

Se dovesse venire da te, puoi dire tranquillamente,
che non sai di cosa lei parli, che si rivolga a lei. 
Perché tu non hai detto niente ... 
Ed tu non ne vuoi saperne niente. 

Apparentemente, la moglie non affronta il marito,
e ha preferito te, giovane e sola, infastidirti e 
farti sentire ... proprio come ti senti ora: insicura. 

Se mai, rispondi a lei, che se ha qualcosa da dire,
che si rivolga al marito. Che tu non ti ricordi proprio 
di aver fatto ciò di qui lei ti sta accusando. 
E anche se ... il marito è suo e lui ha fatto quello che ha fatto. 
La dignità, non centra nulla con lo sparlare ... 
Non la hanno entrambi ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Però se non gli dico nulla passo io dalla parte del torto? e se glielo dico e non mi crede? pensa che io abbia realmente detto quelle cose in giro?
> anche io stenterei a credere che se le sia inventate qualcuno... sono cose così intime


lascia perdere,tanto da questi discorsi non se ne viene mai a capo,specialmente in paesini di montagna dove  la privacy quasi non esiste.

chi ha detto cosa a chi non ha alcuna importanza.    ma davvero nessuna importanza.

anzi devi ringraziare,ma questo forse lo capirai tra qualche tempo,che quello che è successo è tutta manna dal cielo per te,perchè finalmente ti 6 liberata da una storia senza presente e senza futuro.

Non farti neppure condizionare da una brutta esperienza di convivenza universitaria,chi è stato un fuori sede sa benissimo che a volte capita di trovarsi male con talune persone,ma non è una verità di fede sempre uguale.

Io ho ancora degli amici di quei tempi con cui mi sento regolarmente.

Tu ora cerca di mettere da parte dei soldi,per potertene andare che so a settembre prossimo.....


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2013)

Il problema è che NON se ne è ancora liberata e non trova il coraggio di lasciarlo.


----------



## sienne (8 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema è che NON se ne è ancora liberata e non trova il coraggio di lasciarlo.



Ciao

credo, che sia soprattutto l'essere giudicata male da lui ... 

e non se ne rende conto, che emozionalmente, lui l'ha ben rigirata,
con la storia, che lui non la costringe a nulla ... si, come no!
È un ricatto! Perché lui ci ha ben giocato su questo ... 
Lei per non perderlo ha consentito ... e lui, lo sapeva!
Questo lo deve capire! 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che sia soprattutto l'essere giudicata male da lui ...
> 
> ...



Non so se è solo quello, lei si sente molto sola, inoltre ha responsabilità enormi per la sue età, una volta a 25 anni eri una donna, ora sono in genere ragazze che ancora devono capire cosa fare nella vita, e lei la sta sprecando, purtroppo, con uno che non le può certo dare una famiglia ed un futuro.

Per certi versi mi ricorda la piccolina di mio marito, che ci ha perso sei anni, anche se è stata lei la prima ad invaghirsi di lui, ma in cosa poteva sperare lo sa solo lei.

Un amante può andare bene quando ti fa stare MOLTO bene e non ti sconvolge la vita, se ognuno dei due sa stare al suo posto, se ci fai insieme quello che ti fa piacere, ognuno a casa propria e senza ricatti o pettegolezzi con nessuno. E non certo se cominci da minorenne e dopo dieci anni sei ancora ferma a lui e senza speranze.


----------



## sienne (8 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so se è solo quello, lei si sente molto sola, inoltre ha responsabilità enormi per la sue età, una volta a 25 anni eri una donna, ora sono in genere ragazze che ancora devono capire cosa fare nella vita, e lei la sta sprecando, purtroppo, con uno che non le può certo dare una famiglia ed un futuro.
> 
> Per certi versi mi ricorda la piccolina di mio marito, che ci ha perso sei anni, anche se è stata lei la prima ad invaghirsi di lui, ma in cosa poteva sperare lo sa solo lei.
> 
> Un amante può andare bene quando ti fa stare MOLTO bene e non ti sconvolge la vita, se ognuno dei due sa stare al suo posto, se ci fai insieme quello che ti fa piacere, ognuno a casa propria e senza ricatti o pettegolezzi con nessuno. E non certo se cominci da minorenne e dopo dieci anni sei ancora ferma a lui e senza speranze.



Ciao disincantata,

Si, anche questo, molto probabile. Anzi. 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> pensa che quando è iniziata la storia con lui io vivevo nella città dove vado all'università, con delle coinquiline, mi ero fatta qualche amica.. poi, per motivi economici, ho dovuto lasciare la casa li..e sono tornata qua..
> il problema è che quel messaggio di lei mi ha davvero scossa... e non so come reagire, dirlo a lui? rispondere a lei? non dire proprio niente?



Ciao Lordie, 
benvenuta! :smile:

capisco il tuo shock di fronte alla lettera...
prendila come una occasione per aprire gli occhi e renderti conto con chi hai a che fare...
La lettera e' da cestinare e l'amante pure!
Come reagirei? non risponderei, cercherei invece di uscire dalla situazione in cui sei, come gia' ti hanno suggerito Perplesso e Chiara.
Prendila come un'occasione per riflettere e poi per agire.
Se questa lettera ti ha scosso tanto, e' perche' in questo momento della tua vita non hai altro a cui appoggiarti e queste persone influenzano tanto il tuo stato d'animo.
In un altro contesto, avresti solo scosso le spalle davanti alla lettera della moglie.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascia perdere,tanto da questi discorsi non se ne viene mai a capo,specialmente in paesini di montagna dove  la privacy quasi non esiste.
> 
> chi ha detto cosa a chi non ha alcuna importanza.    ma davvero nessuna importanza.
> 
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------



## perplesso (8 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema è che NON se ne è ancora liberata e non trova il coraggio di lasciarlo.


mah...in verità è già libera,ma non se ne rende conto.     deve trovare il coraggio di uscire da un ambiente che palesemente non ha sbocchi per lei


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Dicembre 2013)

Capisco la tua triste realtà... però ricorda: Non appoggiarti a nessuno nella vita, se si sposta tu cadi. 
A me questa frase mi è stata d'aiuto per trovare una forza sconosciuta dentro me, per uscire da una situazione che mi faceva "vecchia dentro". Riprenditi in mano la tua vita, ora hai paura, ma dopo dirai "ma quanto tempo ho perso?!ora sto proprio meglio" e non sono semplici parole, coraggio a piangersi addosso si rimane sempre nella solita pozzanghera... invece se trovi il coraggio vivi emozioni nuove... Forza!!


----------



## lordie (8 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema è che NON se ne è ancora liberata e non trova il coraggio di lasciarlo.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che sia soprattutto l'essere giudicata male da lui ...
> 
> ...


ecco.. non ho il coraggio di lasciarlo, non ho il coraggio di passare il tempo senza di lui.. ma soprattutto il fatto di essere giudicata male da lui, questo mi terrorizza.
Il fatto che lui possa pensare che io abbia detto determinate cose.. tradendo la sua fiducia.. rischiando di "rovinargli la vita" 



disincantata ha detto:


> Per certi versi mi ricorda la piccolina di mio marito, che ci ha perso sei anni, anche se è stata lei la prima ad invaghirsi di lui, ma in cosa poteva sperare lo sa solo lei.
> Un amante può andare bene quando ti fa stare MOLTO bene e non ti sconvolge la vita, se ognuno dei due sa stare al suo posto, se ci fai insieme quello che ti fa piacere, ognuno a casa propria e senza ricatti o pettegolezzi con nessuno. E non certo se cominci da minorenne e dopo dieci anni sei ancora ferma a lui e senza speranze.


beh anche io mi sono invaghita di lui.. molto prima di lui.. anzi, a dire la verità, spesso penso di non piacergli più di tanto.. e tra l'altro non mancano da parte sua commenti dispregiativi su di me, sul mio fisico ecc.. 
A volte penso lui lo faccia per scoraggiarmi come dire: "lei ha 25 anni, se le abbasso l'autostima sta con me e fa tutto quello che dico.. altrimenti potrebbe sentirsi meglio con se stessa e cercare qualcosa di meglio"
però ovviamente sono solo pensieri.. non credo mi giudichi così carina da potermi trovare qualcosa di meglio..



Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Lordie,
> benvenuta! :smile:
> 
> Come reagirei? non risponderei, cercherei invece di uscire dalla situazione in cui sei, come gia' ti hanno suggerito Perplesso e Chiara.
> ...


grazie per il benvenuto 

mah guarda io sono una persona che perde il sonno facilmente, mi basta discutere con qualcuno per stare male.. non so se comunque avrei scosso le spalle davanti alla lettera di lei 
cmq non ho risposto.. e non saprei neanche cosa rispondere, poi dovrei dirlo a lui.. 
però effettivamente si, non so a chi appoggiarmi.. ho solo lui..



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Capisco la tua triste realtà... però ricorda: Non appoggiarti a nessuno nella vita, se si sposta tu cadi.
> A me questa frase mi è stata d'aiuto per trovare una forza sconosciuta dentro me, per uscire da una situazione che mi faceva "vecchia dentro". Riprenditi in mano la tua vita, ora hai paura, ma dopo dirai "ma quanto tempo ho perso?!ora sto proprio meglio" e non sono semplici parole, coraggio a piangersi addosso si rimane sempre nella solita pozzanghera... invece se trovi il coraggio vivi emozioni nuove... Forza!!


è verissimo quello che hai detto.. nel futuro cercherò di fare tesoro di questa lunghissima esperienza.. e non affiderò mai più la mia felicità nelle mani di qualcun'altro..
devo però trovare il coraggio per stravolgere 10 anni della mia vita...




ah tra l'altro la moglie mi ha anche fatto sapere nel messaggio.. che quello che fa lui sono solamente "sue esigenze maschili".. e che lui mi ha usata per bene.. per i suoi scopi..


----------



## Alessandra (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> ecco.. non ho il coraggio di lasciarlo, non ho il coraggio di passare il tempo senza di lui.. ma soprattutto il fatto di essere giudicata male da lui, questo mi terrorizza.
> Il fatto che lui possa pensare che io abbia detto determinate cose.. tradendo la sua fiducia.. rischiando di "rovinargli la vita"
> 
> 
> ...



Be'...l'uomo in questione non ne esce bene da questo quadro.
Ti ha indotta a fare cose di cui ti vergogni incutendoti il timore di perderlo e in piu' ti svaluta.

Una relazione deve farci stare meglio, deve tirare fuori il meglio di noi....non deve demolirci...
Questa storia fa stare bene solo lui...

volere = potere

devi solo volerlo veramente e crederci.
Puoi uscire fuori da quella realta' chiusa in cui vivi.
C'e' sempre una via d'uscita a tutto.
:smile:


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> ecco.. non ho il coraggio di lasciarlo, non ho il coraggio di passare il tempo senza di lui.. ma soprattutto il fatto di *essere giudicata male da lui,* questo mi terrorizza.
> Il fatto che lui possa pensare che io abbia detto determinate cose.. tradendo la sua fiducia.. rischiando di "rovinargli la vita"
> 
> 
> ...



Scusa, ma come fai a sopportare un amante che non ti 'adora', che non ti apprezza, che non ti dice  e fa capire che per lui sei speciale?  Possono anche essere bugie, ma servono per stare bene, altrimenti che le 'esigenze maschili le sfoghi tutte con la moglie'. Non potrei mai mai mai andare a letto con uno che mi denigra. Lascialo immediatamente. 
E' davvero stronzo.


----------



## Alessandra (8 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come fai a sopportare un amante che non ti 'adora', che non ti apprezza, che non ti dice  e fa capire che per lui sei speciale?  Possono anche essere bugie, ma servono per stare bene, altrimenti che le 'esigenze maschili le sfoghi tutte con la moglie'. Non potrei mai mai mai andare a letto con uno che mi denigra. Lascialo immediatamente.
> E' davvero stronzo.


:up:

penso lo stesso


----------



## Nocciola (8 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come fai a sopportare un amante che non ti 'adora', che non ti apprezza, che non ti dice  e fa capire che per lui sei speciale?  Possono anche essere bugie, ma servono per stare bene, altrimenti che le 'esigenze maschili le sfoghi tutte con la moglie'. Non potrei mai mai mai andare a letto con uno che mi denigra. Lascialo immediatamente.
> E' davvero stronzo.


Quoto


----------



## morfeo78 (8 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> ecco.. non ho il coraggio di lasciarlo, non ho il coraggio di passare il tempo senza di lui.. ma soprattutto il fatto di essere giudicata male da lui, questo mi terrorizza.
> Il fatto che lui possa pensare che io abbia detto determinate cose.. tradendo la sua fiducia.. rischiando di "rovinargli la vita"
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sai che potresti avere ragione? mi dà l'impressione di un uomo che usi ricatti psicologici x tenerti sotto la sua influenza, azzerandoti l'autostima dandoti l'impressione che puoi avere solo lui, anzi come se ancora ti stesse facendo un favore :-S

Riguardo la lettera, lascia perdere i giudizi, suoi, della moglie o dei paesani. Tu sai di non aver "tradito" il "traditore" (che direi che dovrebbe farsi qualche esame di coscenza in più di te). Quindi nessuno ti può giudicare male. E se lui pensa o crede diversamente è un problema SUO!


----------



## lordie (8 Dicembre 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Be'...l'uomo in questione non ne esce bene da questo quadro.
> Ti ha indotta a fare cose di cui ti vergogni incutendoti il timore di perderlo e in piu' ti svaluta.
> 
> devi solo volerlo veramente e crederci.
> ...


è che lui mi ha sempre detto che non dovevo fare cose che non mi andava di fare.. quindi lui la scelta me l'ha sempre data...
il più è volerlo veramente.. anche se ci penso...finisco poi per dirmi: "si, ma dopo cosa succederà? sarai sola.. e lo rimpiangerai..ma non potrai tornare indietro"
La via d'uscita sarebbe chiudere tutto e amen.. ma è più facile a dirsi ke a farsi 




disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come fai a sopportare un amante che non ti 'adora', che non ti apprezza, che non ti dice e fa capire che per lui sei speciale? Possono anche essere bugie, ma servono per stare bene, altrimenti che le 'esigenze maschili le sfoghi tutte con la moglie'. Non potrei mai mai mai andare a letto con uno che mi denigra. Lascialo immediatamente.
> E' davvero stronzo.


all'inizio mi adorava, mi faceva stare bene.. mi mandava il sms del buongiorno.. mi chiamava "principessa" ...poi pian piano è cambiato tutto.. ora mi scredita di continuo, non mi risponde, non mi considera!




morfeo78 ha detto:


> Lo sai che potresti avere ragione? mi dà l'impressione di un uomo che usi ricatti psicologici x tenerti sotto la sua influenza, azzerandoti l'autostima dandoti l'impressione che puoi avere solo lui, anzi come se ancora ti stesse facendo un favore :-S
> 
> Riguardo la lettera, lascia perdere i giudizi, suoi, della moglie o dei paesani. Tu sai di non aver "tradito" il "traditore" (che direi che dovrebbe farsi qualche esame di coscenza in più di te). Quindi nessuno ti può giudicare male. E se lui pensa o crede diversamente è un problema SUO!



è che lui è molto affascinante.. e forse si sente davvero meglio di me (e forse lo è) 
non so se è così furbo da fare questo ragionamento.. magari non gli piaccio e amen.. e forse sta con me solo perchè io gli permetto di fare cose che magari non farebbe con altre.. non saprei..

io sinceramente non ricordo se l'ho tradito o meno... a volte posso aver buttato fuori tutto quello che avevo dentro con qualcuno.. però nei particolari non penso di essere mai entrata con gente del posto.. perchè sono cose che mi imbarazzano notevolmente.. e poi non vorrei mai che voci del genere arrivassero alla mia famiglia!


----------



## feather (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> non vorrei mai che voci del genere arrivassero alla mia famiglia!


Tu sei veramente troppo preoccupata di quello che pensa la tua famiglia, i tuoi paesani, lo stronzo, la moglie di lui, ecc... 
Lassa perdare. Preoccupati di più di quello che pensi -tu- e molto meno di quello che pensano gli altri.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascia perdere,tanto da questi discorsi non se ne viene mai a capo,specialmente in paesini di montagna dove  la privacy quasi non esiste.
> 
> chi ha detto cosa a chi non ha alcuna importanza.    ma davvero nessuna importanza.
> 
> ...


Quoto e straquoto... Buongiorno bella gente


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Tu sei veramente troppo preoccupata di quello che pensa la tua famiglia, i tuoi paesani, lo stronzo, la moglie di lui, ecc...
> Lassa perdare. Preoccupati di più di quello che pensi -tu- e molto meno di quello che pensano gli altri.


Quotissimo pure te


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,il vigliacco ha 46 anni



 sempre gentile eh.


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come fai a sopportare un amante che non ti 'adora', che non ti apprezza, che non ti dice e fa capire che per lui sei speciale? Possono anche essere bugie, ma servono per stare bene, altrimenti che le 'esigenze maschili le sfoghi tutte con la moglie'. Non potrei mai mai mai andare a letto con uno che mi denigra. Lascialo immediatamente.
> E' davvero stronzo.


:up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma come fai a sopportare un amante che non ti 'adora', che non ti apprezza, che non ti dice  e fa capire che per lui sei speciale?  Possono anche essere bugie, ma servono per stare bene, altrimenti che le 'esigenze maschili le sfoghi tutte con la moglie'. Non potrei mai mai mai andare a letto con uno che mi denigra. Lascialo immediatamente.
> E' davvero stronzo.


Quoto. Brava.


----------



## free (9 Dicembre 2013)

è una "fortuna" che la moglie ti abbia scritto, ora non ti resta che abbandonare serenamente a lei cotanto stronzissimo marito, senza chiederti se lui sa/non sa, ma chissenefrega? che ti cambia?

e mi auguro che il tuo nick non sia una sorta di ammissione di colpa, l'essere lordo è lui, non tu
la tua storia è terribile, renditene conto, volta pagina alla svelta, coraggio e pensa al tuo futuro!:smile:


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> ecco.. non ho il coraggio di lasciarlo, non ho il coraggio di passare il tempo senza di lui.. ma soprattutto il fatto di essere giudicata male da lui, questo mi terrorizza.
> Il fatto che lui possa pensare che io abbia detto determinate cose.. tradendo la sua fiducia.. rischiando di "rovinargli la vita"
> 
> 
> ...


Trova in fretta questo coraggio perché più passa il tempo e peggio è.

Fatti aiutare, trova magari un aiuto psicologico valido per avere un punto di appoggio nel momento del distacco, per non crollare. La tua mi pare una storia che non ti dà cose belle, ma solo umiliazioni. E mi pare tu la stia usando per riempire un vuoto perché non ti senti in grado di avere di meglio.

Mettiti in testa che tu vali e che un uomo così è un danno per te, perché può solo convincerti del contrario. Una relazione bella e positiva deve metterti le ali ai piedi, non tarpartele... pensaci e trova quel coraggio.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Trova in fretta questo coraggio perché più passa il tempo e peggio è.
> 
> Fatti aiutare, trova magari un aiuto psicologico valido per avere un punto di appoggio nel momento del distacco, per non crollare. La tua mi pare una storia che non ti dà cose belle, ma solo umiliazioni. E mi pare tu la stia usando per riempire un vuoto perché non ti senti in grado di avere di meglio.
> 
> Mettiti in testa che tu vali e che un uomo così è un danno per te, perché può solo convincerti del contrario. Una relazione bella e positiva deve metterti le ali ai piedi, non tarpartele... pensaci e trova quel coraggio.



ciao Sole,in effetti e'storia strana...se capisco bene il tipo se non e'mio coetaneo,poco ci manca,e lei anno + anno -,e'coetanea della mia amica.Giuro che non solo non la denigro,e ci mancherebbe..e che la tratto come una principessa.Quest'amante se esiste e'molto tordo.........


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sole,in effetti e'storia strana...se capisco bene il tipo se non e'mio coetaneo,poco ci manca,e lei anno + anno -,e'coetanea della mia amica.Giuro che non solo non la denigro,e ci mancherebbe..e che la tratto come una principessa.Quest'amante se esiste e'molto tordo.........


NO LOTHAR tu sei piu' VECCHIO..:rotfl::rotfl:

e anche la tua amante (toccata e fuga) è piu' VECCHIA:rotfl::rotfl:

baci


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> NO LOTHAR tu sei piu' VECCHIO..:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e anche la tua amante (toccata e fuga) è piu' VECCHIA:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

*SCAPPA LORDIE*

Forse tesoro
ti stai facendo carico di troppe responsabilita'
CHE NON TI COMPETONO (nonna,fratellino ecc.)
scappa ...vai via... presto...studia o lavora ma solo per TE


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > NO LOTHAR tu sei piu' VECCHIO..:rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sempre gentile eh.


cerco di essere coerente con la mia firma 

ciao sorellina


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> cerco di essere coerente con la mia firma
> 
> ciao sorellina


sarò io che sono poco tollerante ultimamente


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2013)

*non è necessariamente un male essere intollleranti*



Simy ha detto:


> sarò io che sono poco tollerante ultimamente


[video=youtube;hRyFOr4PuJE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRyFOr4PuJE[/video]


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

non vedo i video da qui


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non vedo i video da qui


Caparezza - La mia parte intollerante.....credo tu la conosca,come canzone


----------



## Simy (9 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Caparezza - La mia parte intollerante.....credo tu la conosca,come canzone


sinceramente no, e non amo particolarmente nemmeno caparezza


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2013)

*capisco....*

...beh rimane sempre valido l'assunto di prima:  non è sempre un male essere/sentirsi intolleranti


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma dove stai,da non avere nessuno nè fidanzati nè spasimanti?    voglio dire,hai 25 anni,no?


ma guarda che 25 anni non e' l eta dei fidanzati e spasimanti......
magari e' na cozza e non la vuole nessuno.....
magari e' troppo innamorata del barbagianni e non lei non vuole nessuno..
magari e' un paesino di 25 persone tutti vecchi....

ci sono 1000 possibilita perpli.....

@ Lordie 
cara...sono tua coetanea...cercatene uno tutto tuo.....un uomo che non devi nascondere e che non nasconda te....
un uomo che ti puoi vivere alla luce del giorno e che soprattutto non cerca di abbassare la tua autostima.....ma sei pazza? ancora ci stai???

su su......qui ne trovi quanti ne vuoi....tra l altro nota bene la firma di principessa.....

hai 25 anni....non e' l eta dei fidanzati (come fa comodo a qualcuno pensare)....e' un eta' come un altra....ma sei a meta.....hai tutto il tempo, le bellezza, l intelligenza, le sensualita per trovare un uomo tutto tuo.....
lascia stare i mariti....

ciao un abbraccio....pure a perpli che non mi caga piu


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda che 25 anni non e' l eta dei fidanzati e spasimanti......
> magari e' na cozza e non la vuole nessuno.....
> magari e' troppo innamorata del barbagianni e non lei non vuole nessuno..
> magari e' un paesino di 25 persone tutti vecchi....
> ...


In ogni gruppo con cui si ha a che fare è normale individuare, anche senza intenzione, la persona che ci sembra più interessante. Se l'ambiente è composto da 800 persone si sceglie tra quel che c'è. Lei ha scelto un deficiente che più che un amore cercava qualcuno su cui esercitare il suo potere.
Cambiando ambiente potrebbe trovare più persone con le quali rapportarsi.
Ha condiviso casa con delle ragazze false e antipatiche? Non sono le uniche al mondo.
Lordie non mi sembra che il piccolo ambiente che frequenti sia migliore.
Se non trovi il coraggio di andartene continuerai a domandarti che cosa sa la moglie, cosa sanno gli altri, se lui ti lascerà e tutte queste domande sono inutili a meno che tu voglia scrivere sulla carta d'identità: Professione: amante.


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda che 25 anni non e' l eta dei fidanzati e spasimanti......
> magari e' na cozza e non la vuole nessuno.....
> magari e' troppo innamorata del barbagianni e non lei non vuole nessuno..
> magari e' un paesino di 25 persone tutti vecchi....
> ...


devi seguitare a leggere il 3d 

noterai che ci sono tanti elementi in più da valutare.....


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> devi seguitare a leggere il 3d
> 
> noterai che ci sono tanti elementi in più da valutare.....


ho seguitato sai...
pure tu ora fai come quello (che non nomino senno salta fuori e si ricomincia..)
parti prevenuto.....
io leggo


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni gruppo con cui si ha a che fare è normale individuare, anche senza intenzione, la persona che ci sembra più interessante. Se l'ambiente è composto da 800 persone si sceglie tra quel che c'è. Lei ha scelto un deficiente che più che un amore cercava qualcuno su cui esercitare il suo potere.
> Cambiando ambiente potrebbe trovare più persone con le quali rapportarsi.
> Ha condiviso casa con delle ragazze false e antipatiche? Non sono le uniche al mondo.
> Lordie non mi sembra che il piccolo ambiente che frequenti sia migliore.
> Se non trovi il coraggio di andartene continuerai a domandarti che cosa sa la moglie, cosa sanno gli altri, se lui ti lascerà e tutte queste domande sono inutili a meno che tu voglia scrivere sulla carta d'identità: Professione: amante.


il punto e' che a 25 anni non si puo essere schiave di un amore cosi....
ma che amore e'.....
dovrebbe tremare di paura all idea che tu lo molli cara Lordie....
non farti credere di non essere abbastanza carina per....

si Brunetta, dovrebbe cambiare tutto....
quando si vuole chiudere una cosa di questa portata si deve cambiare tuttissimo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> il punto e' che *a 25 anni non si puo essere schiave di un amore cosi....
> ma che amore e'.....*
> dovrebbe tremare di paura all idea che tu lo molli cara Lordie....
> non farti credere di non essere abbastanza carina per....
> ...


Purtroppo c'è chi è schiava di amori così per molti molti anni.:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'è chi è schiava di amori così per molti molti anni.:unhappy:


se fossi la sua migliore amica .....
in situazioni cosi subentrano le migliori amiche!!
ndo sta? perche non ti viene a prendere e ti porta via? 
non sto scherzando....
nessuno si salva da solo


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se fossi la sua migliore amica .....
> in situazioni cosi subentrano le migliori amiche!!
> ndo sta? perche non ti viene a prendere e ti porta via?
> non sto scherzando....
> *nessuno si salva da solo*


quanto è vero.:smile:


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Bisognerebbe sapere se la migliore amica ha le possibilità di ospitarla ed aiutarla economicamente, non è tutto cosi facile. Si parla di ragazze giovani e senza lavoro.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quanto è vero.:smile:


e' verissimo...e anche rassicurante.....
uno puo sempre provarci da solo a fare le cose...ci sta.....
secondo me provare da soli ti porta piu vicino al traguardo se sai che se non riesci qualcuno c'e' sempre pronto a salvarti.....
ma un "go" da sola....si fa sempre


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ho seguitato sai...
> pure tu ora fai come quello (che non nomino senno salta fuori e si ricomincia..)
> parti prevenuto.....
> io leggo


nah...io noto che la nostra nuova amica si sta lasciando sopraffare.   le sto offrendo una mano ed una angolazione diversa dalla quale vedersi,spero lo apprezzi


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah...io noto che la nostra nuova amica si sta lasciando sopraffare.   le sto offrendo una mano ed una angolazione diversa dalla quale vedersi,spero lo apprezzi


tu sei apprezzabilissimo....dici sempre cose sensate e offri sempre diversi spunti .....(a parte su bender)


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

Non riesco a rispondere citandovi tutti  siete tanti.. e vi ringrazio moltissimo.

Si, mi rendo conto che più passa il tempo.. e più non so come chiudere questa situazione.. Però sono anche più di 10 anni ormai che ho questa persona nella mia testa.. cancellare 10 anni non è facile.. non saprei con quali pensieri riempire i numerosi momenti in cui penso a lui.. ed è una cosa che faccio da 10 anni! 
Lo psicologo a suo tempo non mi ha aiutata minimamente.. era quello gratuito, del consultorio.. non potrei permettermi altro sinceramente.

Lo so, purtroppo ho tante responsabilità.. solo che non posso lasciare tutto così, c'è chi conta su di me in questo momento. Anzi, l'idea di andarmene e lasciare la nonna sola.. Sapendo di perdere momenti preziosi con lei, che ormai è anziana e non ha moltissimo tempo davanti a se.. mi spinge a non andarmene! anche se so che stare qui è una perdita di tempo!

quando ero una ragazzina i miei genitori sapevano che avevo questa infatuazione per lui.. però sapevano anche che non c'era assolutamente nulla da parte sua... Mi hanno sempre detto di stare attenta.. che era un uomo sposato, di non fare stupidaggini.. però alla fine ho fatto di testa mia purtroppo. E sono anche stata molto brava a nasconderlo..



> magari e' na cozza e non la vuole nessuno.....
> magari e' troppo innamorata del barbagianni e non lei non vuole nessuno..
> magari e' un paesino di 25 persone tutti vecchi....


Mi hai fatta sorridere 
Guarda, cozza cozza non credo di esserlo.. quando guardo le altre ragazze mi sento un mostro eh.. però ogni tanto quando mi guardo allo specchio non mi vedo così orribile..
Si, sono troppo innamorata del barbagianni.. però c'era un ragazzo che mi piaceva... "che mi poteva salvare" ma mi ha illusa.. mi ha fatta sentire come fossi la donna della sua vita..Sembrava il principe azzurro! quando gli ho aperto il mio cuore mi ha detto che per lui andavo bene solo per fare sesso, non voleva storie! Poi l'ha raccontato al mondo intero.. e tra l'altro ho scoperto che quando si vedeva con me.. si stava fidanzando con un'altra che poi è diventata, dopo un solo mese, la sua convivente!

è che boh, io forse sogno ancora di incontrare un ragazzo che mi veda in giro e faccia la prima mossa con me.. che mi inviti ad uscire e che mi dica che mi ama.. non sono fatta per gli incontri OnLine..
Penso alla storia tra "il barbagianni" e la moglie.. si sono conosciuti nella loro città lui aveva qualche anno meno di me.. lei era una ragazzina.. si sono fidanzati, hanno fatto tutto insieme, si sono sposati, hanno avuto dei figli..e si sono trasferiti qua.. io li invidio tanto.. vorrei anche io, come lei, incontrare il ragazzo dei miei sogni.. magari proprio a due passi da casa. Lui per lei era il ragazzo perfetto: Laureato, con un ottimo lavoro (poco remunerativo, ma quando c'è l'amore a cosa servono i soldi?), con una famiglia semplice ma molto unita.. insomma l'ideale.
Penso che non riuscirò mai a trovare qualcuno così.



> dovrebbe tremare di paura all idea che tu lo molli cara Lordie....


Eppure penso non sia così.. oppure è così ma non lo dimostra.. non saprei proprio cosa pensare.. ci vorrebbe qualcuno che dall'esterno mi tracci il suo profilo psicologico  io ci sono troppo dentro.



> se fossi la sua migliore amica .....
> in situazioni cosi subentrano le migliori amiche!!
> ndo sta? perche non ti viene a prendere e ti porta via?
> non sto scherzando....
> nessuno si salva da solo


Ecco un'altra cosa che mi fa stare un po' male.. a parte il fatto che io qua non ho amici, ho dei conoscenti che vivono a 30km da me.. ma con cui non c'è un grande feeling, Le mie due care amiche sanno in che situazione sono, sanno cosa sto provando.. le ho tenute al telefono per ore i giorni scorsi.. e sanno che dovrei prendere una decisione.
Però una volta chiusa la telefonata con loro... io non le ho più sentite!!
Non ho ricevuto neanche un sms per sapere cosa avessi deciso di fare.. per sapere se c'erano novità... NIENTE DI NIENTE!
Io capisco che non è mai bello ascoltare i problemi degli altri.. però io cerco di fare del mio meglio per loro!
Sono d'accordissimo con l'ultima frase "nessuno si salva da solo" è una grande verità.. 



> nah...io noto che la nostra nuova amica si sta lasciando sopraffare. le sto offrendo una mano ed una angolazione diversa dalla quale vedersi,spero lo apprezzi


in che senso mi sto lasciando sopraffare? 
io apprezzo davvero tanto tutti voi, non sapere che piacere mi da, FINALMENTE, trovare qualcuno con cui parlare di questa cosa.. senza che mi giudichi malissimo. GRAZIE DAVVERO!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

*Lordie*

io ti capisco benissimo.....anche io qui non ho amici.....non come quelli di roma....
non sottovalutarti cosi......
non sei una cozza......e non devi sentirti un mostro davanti alle altre.....mai......non e' quello che sta fuori che importante....ma quello che hai dentro.....per me avere un gran cuore e' la dote piu importante....
io vorrei che tu ti soffermassi su quello che vuoi dalla vita.....
e' vero hai solo 25 anni.....ma il tempo passa veloce....e tu lo sta , perdonami, buttando, appresso ad uno che non ti fa sentire la piu bella di tutte......
lo sai che e' cosi che dovrebbe essere?
io posso essere tua amica....anche se solo da qui


----------



## tesla (9 Dicembre 2013)

posso solo risponderti sulla questione delle amiche, con una mia esperienza.
ho una cara amica che passa da una relazione disastrosa all'altra; durante OGNI relazione parla a turno con tutte noi, per chiedere consiglio.
parliamo ORE e niente di quello che diciamo serve mai a qualcosa.
non da ascolto, non segue i consigli, prende la sua bella cordina e si impicca regolarmente all'albero scelto, nonostante noi che ci agitiamo e ci sbracciamo e la consigliamo di non farlo.
lo fa.
cordina, alberino.
regolarmente passiamo ORE ad ascoltare i suoi pianti e le sue devastazioni, fino alla relazione disastrosa successiva, alla successiva cordina, al successivo alberello ecc.ecc.
per farla breve, ci sono persone che scaricano tonnellate di malesseri sugli amici, NON facendo mai un solo mm per deviare la propria rotta verso il disastro.

forse fai così anche tu.
135 pagine a dirti che ti stai incamminando al disastro... 
ma tu lo ami....


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Non riesco a rispondere citandovi tutti  siete tanti.. e vi ringrazio moltissimo.
> 
> Si, mi rendo conto che più passa il tempo.. e più non so come chiudere questa situazione.. Però sono anche più di 10 anni ormai che ho questa persona nella mia testa.. cancellare 10 anni non è facile.. non saprei con quali pensieri riempire i numerosi momenti in cui penso a lui.. ed è una cosa che faccio da 10 anni!
> Lo psicologo a suo tempo non mi ha aiutata minimamente.. era quello gratuito, del consultorio.. non potrei permettermi altro sinceramente.
> ...



Ciao Lori....posso sapere l'eta' di lui,e della moglie?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> posso solo risponderti sulla questione delle amiche, con una mia esperienza.
> ho una cara amica che passa da una relazione disastrosa all'altra; durante OGNI relazione parla a turno con tutte noi, per chiedere consiglio.
> parliamo ORE e niente di quello che diciamo serve mai a qualcosa.
> non da ascolto, non segue i consigli, prende la sua bella cordina e si impicca regolarmente all'albero scelto, nonostante noi che ci agitiamo e ci sbracciamo e la consigliamo di non farlo.
> ...





lordie ha detto:


> Non riesco a rispondere citandovi tutti  siete tanti.. e vi ringrazio moltissimo.
> 
> Si, mi rendo conto che più passa il tempo.. e più non so come chiudere questa situazione.. Però sono anche più di 10 anni ormai che ho questa persona nella mia testa.. cancellare 10 anni non è facile.. *non saprei con quali pensieri riempire i numerosi momenti in cui penso a lui.. ed è una cosa che faccio da 10 anni!*
> Lo psicologo a suo tempo non mi ha aiutata minimamente.. era quello gratuito, del consultorio.. non potrei permettermi altro sinceramente.
> (..) GRAZIE DAVVERO!


Tesla questa frase spiega tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Non riesco a rispondere citandovi tutti  siete tanti.. e vi ringrazio moltissimo.
> 
> Si, mi rendo conto che più passa il tempo.. e più non so come chiudere questa situazione.. Però sono anche più di 10 anni ormai che ho questa persona nella mia testa.. cancellare 10 anni non è facile.. non saprei con quali pensieri riempire i numerosi momenti in cui penso a lui.. ed è una cosa che faccio da 10 anni!
> Lo psicologo a suo tempo non mi ha aiutata minimamente.. era quello gratuito, del consultorio.. non potrei permettermi altro sinceramente.
> ...


Intendi uno che ti tradisce per anni con una donna più giovane neppure alla quale peraltro porta rispetto? Io te lo auguro.


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> posso solo risponderti sulla questione delle amiche, con una mia esperienza.
> ho una cara amica che passa da una relazione disastrosa all'altra; durante OGNI relazione parla a turno con tutte noi, per chiedere consiglio.
> parliamo ORE e niente di quello che diciamo serve mai a qualcosa.
> non da ascolto, non segue i consigli, prende la sua bella cordina e si impicca regolarmente all'albero scelto, nonostante noi che ci agitiamo e ci sbracciamo e la consigliamo di non farlo.
> ...



Mi rendo conto che le 1000 pagine di messaggi su questa mia storia non mi rendano tanto credibile in ciò che sto per dirti.. 
Però ti sbagli 
Si, forse qua mi sto lasciando un po' andare.. sto sfogando sentimenti che tengo dentro di me da tanto tanto tanto tempo.. e quindi sono poco credibile nei panni di quella che non rompe le balle agli amici con i propri problemi..
Però nel 2009 ho passato un bruttissimo momento.. a causa sua.. ma anche perchè avevo avuto una grossa perdita in famiglia e non riuscivo a colmare il vuoto.. ho avuto attacchi di panico per 6 mesi.. durante i quali ho passato ogni santo giorno della mia vita a far sapere agli amici quando fossi triste, quanto la mia vita facesse schifo ecc.. Mi piangevo letteralmente addosso.. quando finalmente sono uscita dal quel periodo ho giurato a me stessa che non mi sarei più comportata in questo modo.. ero diventata patetica.. una vera palla al piede!! e da allora non l'ho più fatto.. se mi conoscessi, non virtualmente.. non mi riconosceresti..
nonostante tutte queste cose sono una persona molto solare, che fa ridere e fa stare bene gli altri! ho sempre il sorriso sulle labbra, anche quando le cose vanno male!

Queste mie amiche spesso si confidano con me riguardo ai loro problemi.. ed io ascolto e cerco sempre di dare dei consigli.. ho sempre un pensiero per loro!
Infatti quando le ho chiamate per informarle mi sono prima fatta raccontare le loro storie.. non volevo che sembrasse la classica chiamata dell'"oddiosantissimo mi è successo un casino e tu, che sei mia amica, mi devi ascoltare!"

Sono anni quindi che mi faccio carico dei malesseri degli altri..e cerco di non buttare i miei addosso agli altri!
Però, ti ripeto, mi rendo conto che sia poco credibile dopo tutte le mie pagine di lamenti..
Il problema è che non so con chi parlarne.. e finalmente potermi aprire con qualcuno mi fa sentire un po meglio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intendi uno che ti tradisce per anni con una donna più giovane neppure alla quale peraltro porta rispetto? Io te lo auguro.


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, mi rivolgo a voi poichè non saprei proprio con chi parlare di questa cosa.
> *Ho 25 anni e da 5 anni frequento un uomo sposato.*





lordie ha detto:


> Si, mi rendo conto che più passa il tempo.. e più non so come chiudere questa situazione.. *Però sono anche più di 10 anni ormai che ho questa persona nella mia testa.. cancellare 10 anni non è facile.*. non saprei con quali pensieri riempire i numerosi momenti in cui penso a lui.. ed è una cosa che faccio da 10 anni!


Ho qualche problema a fare i conti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho qualche problema a fare i conti.


era la sua cotta adolescenziale, prima che iniziassero la relazione


----------



## Tubarao (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era la sua cotta adolescenziale, prima che iniziassero la relazione


Sei meglio della pagina 777  Se non ci fossi tu


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho qualche problema a fare i conti.



Perchè?

Per 5 lo ha solo pensato, negli altri 5 sperimentato!


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

> *​*
> posso sapere l'eta' di lui,e della moglie?


lui 46 lei 39



> Intendi uno che ti tradisce per anni con una donna più giovane neppure alla quale peraltro porta rispetto? Io te lo auguro.​




Si su questo hai totalmente ragione.. tralasciando però questo particolare.. è una persona interessante con cui fare conversazione, affascinante e colta.. se trovassi qualcuno con queste caratteristiche sarei ricchissima ​


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> Per 5 lo ha solo pensato, negli altri 5 sperimentato!



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intendi uno che ti tradisce per anni con una donna più giovane neppure alla quale peraltro porta rispetto? Io te lo auguro.


Già uno così lo ritrova facilmente :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> lui 46 lei 39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chissà che conversazioni interessanti farà in famiglia.
Tu ti devi liberare.
Sei entrata chiedendo questo.
Adesso ti stai affannando a tenertelo stretto.
Decidi cosa vuoi.


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2013)

ciao lordie, benvenuta:smile:

che bel tipo ti sei scelta...

ti fa fare cose che non ti piacciono, manipolando una tua falsa libertà di scelta, ti complica la vita, e ti ritarda negli studi fabbricandoti problemi su problemi, non ti è da stimolo per uscire da una realtà di paese che prima riesci ad uscirne meglio è, ma anzi, ti tiene inchiodata lì...

scusami...ma un amante dovrebbe solo dare piacere, sia a livello intellettuale sia a livello emotivo sia a livello fisico.

Se non ha queste caratteristiche è un peso...che ti impedisce di andare avanti. (come, da quello che dici, lui fa)

Che senso ha una relazione come quella che descrivi? In cosa ti migliora? In cosa ti arricchisce?

Perchè ti sei scelta un tipo così? (se posso)

:smile:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

*lordie*

ascolta brunetta....
io concordo.....
in piu.....vorrei aggiungere una cosa....
una cosa mia....frutto della mia mela.. (si dice cosi?)
trovati un ragazzo bello carino gentile e affscinmante, colto, come ti pare a te......passaci TANTE belle nottate intense....un tuo coetaneo..qualcuno che ti possa riportare nella tua dimnesione....che a 25 anni non e' col 50enne....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> lui 46 lei 39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda: il mondo è pieno di uomini affascinanti e colti che non si comportano come ignavi con moglie ed amante. E parecchi di loro hanno anche un bel culetto. Quindi scendi dalla montagna e staccati da quel manipolatore che con la sua interessante conversazione riesce a rincoglionire te e la moglie e fa pure finta di nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ascolta brunetta....
> io concordo.....
> in piu.....vorrei aggiungere una cosa....
> una cosa mia....frutto della mia mela.. (si dice cosi?)
> trovati un ragazzo bello carino gentile e affscinmante, colto, come ti pare a te......passaci TANTE belle nottate intense....un tuo coetaneo..qualcuno che ti possa riportare nella tua dimnesione....che a 25 anni non e' col 50enne....


Il problema è che il coetaneo non c'è.
Inoltre lei trova gratificazione nell'uomo sposato e colto che le dà conferme di seduttività che teme di non avere per un coetaneo.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> lui 46 lei 39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi tu hai 21 anni in meno di lui,e 14 in meno della moglie......si ci puo'stare...ma Lord non sarai fedele spero....


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che il coetaneo non c'è.
> Inoltre lei trova gratificazione nell'uomo sposato e colto che le dà conferme di seduttività che teme di non avere per un coetaneo.


ma il coetaneo lo troviuamo noi....
ci sta nate, ci sta bender, ci sta cla87...ce ne sono qui di ragazzetti carini e simpoatici... (io ritengo anche che bender abbia un certo sex appeal)....
almeno per cazzarare un po...per riprendersi un po di seduttivita......qui puo giocare no? rientrare poco alla volta nel mondo del: ao'....te voglio sei mio......grrrr

tipo.....era un esempio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma il coetaneo lo troviuamo noi....
> ci sta nate, ci sta bender, ci sta cla87...ce ne sono qui di ragazzetti carini e simpoatici... (io ritengo anche che bender abbia un certo sex appeal)....
> almeno per cazzarare un po...per riprendersi un po di seduttivita......qui puo giocare no? rientrare poco alla volta nel mondo del: ao'....te voglio sei mio......grrrr
> 
> tipo.....era un esempio


Bender!!! Anime gemelle! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> quindi tu hai 21 anni in meno di lui,e 14 in meno della moglie......si ci puo'stare...ma Lord non sarai fedele spero....


ma soprattutto vuol dire che a 41 anni e con famiglia, questo stava a far fare a una ragazzetta(nel senso buono) di 20 cresciuta in un paesino e senza troppe occasioni di confronto, cose che NON LE PIACEVANO. Porca ... ehm, abbassiamo i toni... non è certo un galantuomo, eh?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bender!!! Anime gemelle! :up:


chi? io e lui? nooooo...siamo solo amici.....
ah no...tu dicevi loro.....
scusa...brunetta....non pensi sia una terpia valida nel frammentre? (frattempo + mentre)
cosi...per riabituarsi un po...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> chi? io e lui? nooooo...siamo solo amici.....
> ah no...tu dicevi loro.....
> scusa...brunetta....non pensi sia una terpia valida nel frammentre? (frattempo + mentre)
> cosi...per riabituarsi un po...


No tu! Bender e Lordie sono anime gemelle. Si capirebbero e potrebbero scardinare i maccanismi che li tengono legati a persone manipolatrici.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma soprattutto vuol dire che a 41 anni e con famiglia, questo stava a far fare a una ragazzetta(nel senso buono) di 20 cresciuta in un paesino e senza troppe occasioni di confronto, cose che NON LE PIACEVANO. Porca ... ehm, abbassiamo i toni... non è certo un galantuomo, eh?


Dia Sbri..chiamalo fesso....poi cosa vuoi che sia ,le avra'fatto fare pratica della nostra arte,o di quelle greca che poi nella vita serve sai..se vuoi che il marito nn cerchi altrove.


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma soprattutto vuol dire che a 41 anni e con famiglia, questo stava a far fare a una ragazzetta(nel senso buono) di 20 cresciuta in un paesino e senza troppe occasioni di confronto, cose che NON LE PIACEVANO. Porca ... ehm, abbassiamo i toni... non è certo un galantuomo, eh?



Però non esageriamo, non l'ha obbligata, l'ha detto lei, anzi, le ha detto che se non le andava non doveva farlo, a 20 anni sai scegliere e sai se sbagli. Avvisata pure dalla madre. Inoltre è stata lei ad invaghirsi di lui, non lo giustifico certo, anzi, ma non considero lei una vera vittima se non di se stessa.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No tu! Bender e Lordie sono anime gemelle. Si capirebbero e potrebbero scardinare i maccanismi che li tengono legati a persone manipolatrici.


infatti!!!! grande.....menomale che sei tornata 
Lordie...leggi bene qui BENDER!
non stiamo scherzando....potreste aiutarvi a vicenda....lui e' un ragazzo d'oro...io lo so perche ci parlo e siamo amici....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dia Sbri..chiamalo fesso....poi cosa vuoi che sia ,le avra'fatto fare pratica della nostra arte,o di quelle greca che poi nella vita serve sai..se vuoi che il marito nn cerchi altrove.


Infatti lo chiamo stronzo, mica fesso. E non deve essere manco un fenomeno... visto che, appunto, a lei certe cose continuano a non piacere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però non esageriamo, non l'ha obbligata, l'ha detto lei, anzi, le ha detto che se non le andava non doveva farlo, a 20 anni sai scegliere e sai se sbagli. Avvisata pure dalla madre. Inoltre è stata lei ad invaghirsi di lui, non lo giustifico certo, anzi, ma non considero lei una vera vittima se non di se stessa.


Devy, 20 anni in un paesino di montagna abitato da 80enni non sono mica i miei 20 o i tuoi, eh?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> infatti!!!! grande.....menomale che sei tornata
> Lordie...leggi bene qui BENDER!
> non stiamo scherzando....potreste aiutarvi a vicenda....lui e' un ragazzo d'oro...*io lo so perche ci parlo e siamo amici....*


Com'è andato il concerto? E quel tatuaggio dove te lo sei fatto?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Com'è andato il concerto? E quel tatuaggio dove te lo sei fatto?


'
perche oggi mi vuoi confondere?
e come sai che stavo per farmi un altro tatuaggio?
no in realta ancora no, comunque e' una canzone dei queen....lo frao sulla spalla...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dia Sbri..chiamalo fesso....poi cosa vuoi che sia ,le avra'fatto fare pratica della nostra arte,o di quelle greca che poi nella vita serve sai..se vuoi che il marito nn cerchi altrove.


Quindi si deve dedurre che tua moglie non ama l'anal?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti lo chiamo stronzo, mica fesso. E non deve essere manco un fenomeno... visto che, appunto, a lei certe cose continuano a non piacere.


Sbri il mondo e'pieno di oche morte,ma goduti,o goduti male...alle volte penso a quando la mia ''amica''mi disse che con il fidanzato fingeva...tordastro l'amico....


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però non esageriamo, non l'ha obbligata, l'ha detto lei, anzi, le ha detto che se non le andava non doveva farlo, a 20 anni sai scegliere e sai se sbagli. Avvisata pure dalla madre. Inoltre è stata lei ad invaghirsi di lui, non lo giustifico certo, anzi, ma non considero lei una vera vittima se non di se stessa.



Sono una polla?? si...sono una polla! nulla da ridire.

Io sono supercontenta di conoscere nuovi amici virtuali  siete tutti carinissimi e le vostre parole mi fanno stare molto meglio.. però dopo questa storia.. vorrei un ragazzo in carne ed ossa  da poter vedere tutte le volte che voglio.. non un ragazzo virtuale che poi mi mancherà e poi soffrirò ecc  ho un disperato bisogno di normalità!

cmq... no, non si tratta di anal!  
anzi se devo dirla tutta l'anal è una cosa che mi spaventa  ho letto certe cose orrende.... :unhappy:


​


> no in realta ancora no, comunque e' una canzone dei queen....lo frao sulla spalla...​




che canzone?? adoro i Queen​


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi si deve dedurre che tua moglie non ama l'anal?


ma muoio dalle risate...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri il mondo e'pieno di oche morte,ma goduti,o goduti male...alle volte penso a quando la mia ''amica''mi disse che con il fidanzato fingeva...tordastro l'amico....


Ma santo cielo..dicono tutte cosi'...altrimenti come fanno a farti
sentire GIOVANE..e dai..


----------



## Caciottina (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Sono una polla?? si...sono una polla! nulla da ridire.
> 
> Io sono supercontenta di conoscere nuovi amici virtuali  siete tutti carinissimi e le vostre parole mi fanno stare molto meglio.. però dopo questa storia.. vorrei un ragazzo in carne ed ossa  da poter vedere tutte le volte che voglio.. non un ragazzo virtuale che poi mi mancherà e poi soffrirò ecc  ho un disperato bisogno di normalità!
> 
> ...


these are the days of our life


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

*leggi la storia di ERRANTE*

Cara sul Forum leggiti la storia di ERRANTE e' un ragazzo nuovissimo forse avete cose in comune
mandagli l'amicizia e conoscetivi fuori...AUGURI BIMBA:up:


----------



## lolapal (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao lordie e benvenuta!
Ho letto tutto a grandi linee e concordo con chi ti consiglia di cogliere l'occasione per troncare questa storia, che per te non ha nessun valore aggiunto, e riprenderti in mano la tua vita.
Non farti fagocitare neanche dalla tua famiglia d'origine. Il lutto che hai subito è molto triste, ma tu hai diritto di vivere i tuoi sogni e il tuo futuro non lo puoi sacrificare sostituendoti a tua madre, non è giusto, secondo me, non è giusto per nessuno. Forse, dovresti parlare con tuo padre da pari a pari e comunicargli anche le tue esigenze.
Mi sembri una ragazza sensibile e intelligente, sono sicura che riuscirai a ottenere quello che vuoi veramente.

Gli amici virtuali possono essere importanti, ma non dimenticarti che quelli in carne e ossa possono essere anche meglio.

In bocca al lupo!

:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma santo cielo..dicono tutte cosi'...altrimenti come fanno a farti
> sentire GIOVANE..e dai..


me lo disse al secondo incontro...tempi non sospetti.


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Devy, 20 anni in un paesino di montagna abitato da 80enni non sono mica i miei 20 o i tuoi, eh?



Evidentemente, con molti meno mezzi di comunicazione eravamo più sveglie negli anni 70.

A 20anni mai degnato di uno sguardo uno sposato. A 15????


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Evidentemente, con molti meno messi di comunicazione eravamo più sveglie negli anni 70.
> 
> A 20anni mai degnato di uno sguardo uno sposato.


perchè non c'era solo lui sotto gli 80...


----------



## danielacala (9 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> me lo disse al secondo incontro...tempi non sospetti.


ah ...beh....allora...


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè non c'era solo lui sotto gli 80...



Io penso sia questione di indole, ho una figlia che pur di stare in compagnia uscire divertirsi non guarda niente o quasi, salvo mollarli appena trova di meglio, una di una serietà assoluta, una innamorata persa di uno stronzo che la sfrutta in vari modi da vent'anni o quasi.


Lordie ha vissuto in città, in estate il paese si rianima, non l'ha ordinato il medico di trovarlo per forza in paese.  Inoltre l'ha addocchiato lei per prima ed a 15anni....

Caspita se sono cambiati i tempi.

Il punto è che ormai ci ha perso un decennio e non ha speranze, probabilmente anche l'altro ragazzo può essere stato influenzato dalle voci che a quanto pare in un piccolo paese corrono, quindi è inutile stare a rodersi il fegato sul chi l'ha detto a chi, quando e come, deve lasciarlo o rassegnarsi ad invecchiare da amante e amante maltrattata malgiudicata denigrata. Bella prospettiva a 25 anni. In più ora lo sa pure la moglie. Non penso manchi molto  ad arrivare la cosa pure al padre.  E' maggiorenne ma economicamente dipende ancora da lui.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

> io non ho neanche mai detto che lui mi costringeva a fare determinate cose... però nel mio cervello l'ho sempre pensato, non mi costringeva, però era ovvio che se non le avessi più fatte lui non mi avrebbe più considerata...





lordie ha detto:


> cmq... no, non si tratta di anal!


Che è allora? Parla. Ogni tanto qualcosa di sordido e scabroso ce lo meritiamo, cazzo. 
Mica ti avrà convinta a giocare a Candy Crush Saga, quel porco?


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che è allora? Parla. Ogni tanto qualcosa di sordido e scabroso ce lo meritiamo, cazzo.
> Mica ti avrà convinta a giocare a Candy Crush Saga, quel porco?



Cosa resta oltre a quello?  Sesso orale? Sesso in un sottoscala?  In auto?  Spero non volesse spettatori, ad un mio collega è successo ed era l'amica a volerli....Devo riguardare 9settimaneetregiorniemezzo.....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa resta oltre a quello?  Sesso orale? Sesso in un sottoscala?  In auto?*  Spero non volesse spettatori, ad un mio collega è successo ed era l'amica a volerli*....Devo riguardare 9settimaneetregiorniemezzo.....


Come hai detto che si chiama 'sta tipa?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Come hai detto che si chiama 'sta tipa?


se ti da il codice fiscale la rintracci meglio :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Come hai detto che si chiama 'sta tipa?



Non posso scriverlo, poi è passata quasi una vita, ma morivo quando lui mi raccontava tutte le avventure con lei, poveraccio, era stato, tanto per cambiare, abbandonato dalla moglie, era innamorato perso di lei, lavoravo con lui, eravamo molto amici, uscivamo insieme anche alla sera, io e lui, prima che iniziasse questa vita allegra, e mio marito lo sapeva, purtroppo non era il mio tipo ahahah, lei lo portava nei più escusivi club priveè (si scrive cosi?) di Milano, in pochi mesi gli fece spendere una fortuna, ed inoltre pretendeva di farlo in auto in posti frequentati da guardoni. Finalmente ad un corso di formazione ha conosciuto un altra, all'opposto, e dopo un anno circa si è risposato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> se ti da il codice fiscale la rintracci meglio :rotfl:


'nfatti. Faccio fare una visura catastale e le arrivo sotto casa con un pulmino di guardoni.


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io penso sia questione di indole, ho una figlia che pur di stare in compagnia uscire divertirsi non guarda niente o quasi, salvo mollarli appena trova di meglio, una di una serietà assoluta, una innamorata persa di uno stronzo che la sfrutta in vari modi da vent'anni o quasi.
> 
> 
> Lordie ha vissuto in città, in estate il paese si rianima, non l'ha ordinato il medico di trovarlo per forza in paese.  Inoltre l'ha addocchiato lei per prima ed a 15anni....
> ...



Beh non è che io sono di indole una che non cerca di divertirsi, non cerca gli amici e si innamora di gente che ha 20 anni in più! Sono una persona che sta molto bene in compagnia.. 
L'ho adocchiato io a 15 si, però non è che lui mi ha allontanata.. diciamo che non era uno qualsiasi che ho visto in paese ed ho iniziato a tampinare.. l'ho conosciuto molto bene ed ho avuto a che fare con lui per un bel po! 
Gli mandavo un'email al mese, per non disturbarlo, e gli chiedevo cose normalissime (come va, il lavoro, la famiglia ecc) ..e lui non è che mi ha mai scritto: "guarda alla tua età non dovresti scrivere email a me ma cercarti un ragazzino"

l'altro ragazzo non può essere stato influenzato da tali voci.. perchè a lui non possono essere arrivate.. anzi, a dirla tutta.. la moglie dice che c'è in giro questa voce.. ma pare che nessuna delle persone che conosco abbia mai sentito parlare di me da terzi! Io ho una vita molto tranquilla e tantissima gente del posto non mi conosce neanche... Quelli che mi conoscono mi vedono come una ragazza normalissima, che non farebbe mai cose del genere.

PS: riguardo a come sono cambiati i tempi... 
non sono stata un'adolescente come quelle che si vedono in giro adesso.. di quelle che girano in minigonna e top attillato.. sono stata fin troppo casta devo dire... ed all'età di 15 anni (ma anche più avanti) vedevo in lui, non la figura di un probabile amante focoso, bensì una figura più vicino a quella di una persona che ti vuole molto bene e ti sa consigliare nella vita... (non dico un padre perchè la cosa mi farebbe rabbrividire).
L'ho idealizzato per anni...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non posso scriverlo, poi è passata quasi una vita, ma morivo quando lui mi raccontava tutte le avventure con lei, poveraccio, era stato, tanto per cambiare, abbandonato dalla moglie, era innamorato perso di lei, lavoravo con lui, eravamo molto amici, uscivamo insieme anche alla sera, io e lui, prima che iniziasse questa vita allegra, e mio marito lo sapeva, purtroppo non era il mio tipo ahahah, lei lo portava nei più escusivi club priveè (si scrive cosi?) di Milano, in pochi mesi gli fece spendere una fortuna, ed inoltre pretendeva di farlo in auto in posti frequentati da guardoni. *Finalmente ad un corso di formazione ha conosciuto un altra, all'opposto, e dopo un anno circa si è risposato.*


 Ma io dico? 
Uno fa i sacrifici per mandare un figlio a scuola e guarda che gli succede. Non c'è più religione :incazzato:


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Non posso aggiungere altro altrimenti se leggono mi denunciano.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> 'nfatti. Faccio fare una visura catastale e le arrivo sotto casa con un pulmino di guardoni.


Cioè saresti pronto all'uso !!! :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Beh non è che io sono di indole una che non cerca di divertirsi, non cerca gli amici e si innamora di gente che ha 20 anni in più! Sono una persona che sta molto bene in compagnia..
> L'ho adocchiato io a 15 si, però non è che lui mi ha allontanata.. diciamo che non era uno qualsiasi che ho visto in paese ed ho iniziato a tampinare.. l'ho conosciuto molto bene ed ho avuto a che fare con lui per un bel po!
> Gli mandavo un'email al mese, per non disturbarlo, e gli chiedevo cose normalissime (come va, il lavoro, la famiglia ecc) ..e lui non è che mi ha mai scritto: "guarda alla tua età non dovresti scrivere email a me ma cercarti un ragazzino"
> 
> ...



Mettere la minigonna non significa andare con uno sposato, anzi, io le mettevo ed erano stramini, si usavano proprio quando ero ragazzina, e potevo permettermele, le uso anche adesso in certe serate, posso permettermelo, ma trovami un uomo sposato e non  che viene corteggiato e cercato da una ventenne e resiste, trovamelo, a meno che la ventenne sia inguardabile cedono tutti, questione di tempo.


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mettere la minigonna non significa andare con uno sposato, anzi, io le mettevo ed erano stramini, si usavano proprio quando ero ragazzina, e potevo permettermele, le uso anche adesso in certe serate, posso permettermelo, ma trovami un uomo sposato e non  che viene corteggiato e cercato da una ventenne e resiste, trovamelo, a meno che la ventenne sia inguardabile cedono tutti, questione di tempo.


Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, non condanno la minigonna.. Dico solo che non ero una quindicenne maliziosa "mangiamaschi" che se ne passava uno a sera.. anzi, a dire la verità ero anche piuttosto bruttina a quell'età!

Non sono d'accordo, non tutti cedono.. e comunque quando avevo una cotta per lui non avevo 20 anni.. quindi poteva benissimo respingermi.


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

Non tutti cedono con una bella ventenne????? Ho molti dubbi.


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non tutti cedono con una bella ventenne????? Ho molti dubbi.


mah io credo che se una persona è davvero innamorata della persona che ha al suo fianco.. non vede nessun'altro..
poi posso sempre sbagliarmi.
Però se ami davvero non tradisci.. neanche se hai davanti una bella ventenne


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> mah io credo che se una persona è davvero innamorata della persona che ha al suo fianco.. non vede nessun'altro..
> poi posso sempre sbagliarmi.
> Però se ami davvero non tradisci.. neanche se hai davanti una bella ventenne



Dovrebbe essere cosi, purtroppo cedono quasi sempre, soprattutto quando la ragazza persevera.

Figuriamoci che molti tradiscono da fidanzati, qualcuno poco prima di sposarsi, figuriamoci se resistono corteggiati e dopo anni di matrimonio. Presentamene uno a cui sia capitato. Certo, ci sono mariti fedeli, ma spesso non hanno neppure l'occasione, oppure sono mariti che non apprezzano ne corteggiamenti in casa ne fuori.


----------



## Principessa (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata bene, non condanno la minigonna.. Dico solo che non ero una quindicenne maliziosa "mangiamaschi" che se ne passava uno a sera.. anzi, a dire la verità ero anche piuttosto bruttina a quell'età!
> 
> Non sono d'accordo, non tutti cedono.. e comunque quando avevo una cotta per lui non avevo 20 anni.. quindi poteva benissimo respingermi.


Posso andare controcorrente?

Meglio essere una ragazza facile che quello che fai tu, credimi! Perchè quello che fai tu FA MALE!

A TE!!!

Pensi che lui pianga? Che la moglie pianga?

Lui è un pezzo di merda e la moglie una gran paracula... forse avrà pianto in passato ma senza dubbio le sue lacrime si sono asciugate da un pezzo.


Non sto dicendo di diventare una gattamorta, ma almeno prova a conoscere altre persone e rimetterti in gioco...


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Posso andare controcorrente?
> 
> Meglio essere una ragazza facile che quello che fai tu, credimi! Perchè quello che fai tu FA MALE!
> 
> ...


sisi ma io non dico che ciò che faccio io sia meglio.. che poi comunque è come se fossi una ragazza facile lo stesso...

no credo che lui non abbia mai pianto in tutta la sua vita... magari lei si.. 
però una cosa che mi fa pensare è che, lei sa com'è il marito.. però parte e va via una settimana in vacanza senza lui, lo ha lasciato da solo per capodanno, lei è andata in vacanza per 6giorni e lui è rimasto a casa..
cavoli, se sai che tuo marito è così perchè cavolo non stai con lui? lasciarlo solo peggiora le cose..
Lei non la inquadro davvero!

Non riuscirei a diventare una gattamorta  però si, mi rimetterò in gioco..


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere cosi, purtroppo cedono quasi sempre, soprattutto quando la ragazza persevera.
> 
> Figuriamoci che molti tradiscono da fidanzati, qualcuno poco prima di sposarsi, figuriamoci se resistono corteggiati e dopo anni di matrimonio.


quindi sono solo io la cattiva? se non avessi perseverato non sarebbe accaduto nulla?


----------



## Zod (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> sisi ma io non dico che ciò che faccio io sia meglio.. che poi comunque è come se fossi una ragazza facile lo stesso...
> 
> no credo che lui non abbia mai pianto in tutta la sua vita... magari lei si..
> però una cosa che mi fa pensare è che, lei sa com'è il marito.. però parte e va via una settimana in vacanza senza lui, lo ha lasciato da solo per capodanno, lei è andata in vacanza per 6giorni e lui è rimasto a casa..
> ...


Impara a stare bene da sola, solo così potrai trovare una persona con cui avere un rapporto paritario. La tesi che non c'è di meglio non sta in piedi. Di meglio c'è, sta solo a te capire che il vecchio saggio che tanto ti piace costa troppo, perché ti sta condizionando. Il problema non è lui e neppure sua moglie, come non lo è il paesino. Il problema sei tu che da una parte ti sottovaluti accettando un rapporto sbilanciato solo alle esigenze di lui, dall'altra non vuoi scendere al livello dei tuoi coetanei in quanto non sono capaci di darti sicurezza. Azzera tutto, stai da sola per un pò, non negarti possibilità, definisci chi sei e cosa vuoi. Meglio il nulla che la mediocrità.


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> quindi sono solo io la cattiva? se non avessi perseverato non sarebbe accaduto nulla?



Mai pensato, stronzo è chi tradisce, ma purtroppo sono in molti a farlo, sia uomini sia donne. Bisogna adeguarsi ai tempi.

E per tradire non serve lasciare solo il marito una settimana o un mese, certo se lo fai hanno più tempo e possono pure portarsi l'amante in casa se è libera, ma lo fanno anche mentre lavorano, credimi, il tempo si trova sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> mah io credo che se una persona è davvero innamorata della persona che ha al suo fianco.. non vede nessun'altro..
> poi posso sempre sbagliarmi.
> Però se ami davvero non tradisci.. neanche se hai davanti una bella ventenne





lordie ha detto:


> sisi ma io non dico che ciò che faccio io sia meglio.. che poi comunque è come se fossi una ragazza facile lo stesso...
> 
> no credo che lui non abbia mai pianto in tutta la sua vita... magari lei si..
> però una cosa che mi fa pensare è che, lei sa com'è il marito.. però parte e va via una settimana in vacanza senza lui, lo ha lasciato da solo per capodanno, lei è andata in vacanza per 6giorni e lui è rimasto a casa..
> ...


Questi sono i ragionamenti che ti intrappolano: lui non ama la moglie, se l'avesse amata non avrebbe avuto me come amante, avrebbe potuto respingermi non l'ha fatto perché è un po' innamorato; la moglie non è innamorata e se ne frega, se no farebbe, direbbe, non farebbe non direbbe.
Sono ragionamenti che danno un valore che non ha alla storia che ti intrappola.
Devi preoccuparti di come fa sentire te questa storia non di come stanno loro.


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi sono i ragionamenti che ti intrappolano: lui non ama la moglie, se l'avesse amata non avrebbe avuto me come amante, avrebbe potuto respingermi non l'ha fatto perché è un po' innamorato; la moglie non è innamorata e se ne frega, se no farebbe, direbbe, non farebbe non direbbe.
> Sono ragionamenti che danno un valore che non ha alla storia che ti intrappola.
> Devi preoccuparti di come fa sentire te questa storia non di come stanno loro.


no no, non credo sia innamorato di me.. e come ho detto prima non credo neanche di piacergli più di tanto visto come mi tratta ultimamente.. 
La fase "forse mi ama" l'ho passata da un bel pezzo..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> no no, non credo sia innamorato di me.. e come ho detto prima non credo neanche di piacergli più di tanto visto come mi tratta ultimamente..
> La fase "forse mi ama" l'ho passata da un bel pezzo..


Non hai passato la fase "lamoglieèperfidaofreddaoindifferente".
Hai deciso cosa vuoi?
Io ho capito che te ne vuoi liberare.
Se non è così è meglio farcelo sapere.


----------



## disincantata (9 Dicembre 2013)

IO che se lo vuole tenere per non restare sola.


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai passato la fase "lamoglieèperfidaofreddaoindifferente".
> Hai deciso cosa vuoi?
> Io ho capito che te ne vuoi liberare.
> Se non è così è meglio farcelo sapere.



No, non me ne frega nulla di com'è la moglie...non mi sono neanche mai posta il problema.. il primo "vero" contatto con lei l'ho avuto quando mi ha scritto il messaggio.. Le mie erano solo considerazioni a caldo.



disincantata ha detto:


> IO che se lo vuole tenere per non restare sola.


come ho già spiegato mi trovo ad un bivio.. non è facile per me, da un momento all'altro, cambiare vita!
Mi sembra già un bel passo avanti il fatto di aver raccontato tutto su questo forum ed aver espresso il desiderio di cambiare.. 
Non credo sia una cosa possibile in due giorni..


----------



## sienne (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

hai già iniziato a cambiare ... :smile:
hai iniziato a parlare e cercare risposte e soluzioni ... 
ogni cambiamento richiede i suoi passaggi. 
non perdere questo desiderio ... un passo alla volta!

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> No, non me ne frega nulla di com'è la moglie...non mi sono neanche mai posta il problema.. il primo "vero" contatto con lei l'ho avuto quando mi ha scritto il messaggio.. Le mie erano solo considerazioni a caldo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buono a sapersi :up:


----------



## Alessandra (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> No, non me ne frega nulla di com'è la moglie...non mi sono neanche mai posta il problema.. il primo "vero" contatto con lei l'ho avuto quando mi ha scritto il messaggio.. Le mie erano solo considerazioni a caldo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:
bravissima! E' solo l'inizio di un percorso che hai gia' intrapreso...


come dice Sienne..." a piccoli passi"...


----------



## Principessa (9 Dicembre 2013)

Lui cosa ti dà?
Parlo di tutto.

Quante volte vi sentite? Ti chiama lui o lo chiami tu?
Quante volte vi vedete?
Cosa fate quando vi vedete? Solo sesso oppure andate a cena?
Avete mai dormito insieme?

Vorrei capire che tipo di rapporto è e in che misura è biunivoco.


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> No, non me ne frega nulla di com'è la moglie...non mi sono neanche mai posta il problema.. il primo "vero" contatto con lei l'ho avuto quando mi ha scritto il messaggio.. Le mie erano solo considerazioni a caldo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nessuno lo pretende neppure....ma l'importante è che i primio passi,ancne se piccoli...iniz a farli.

comincia a non cercarlo più.  nè al telefono nè su internet


----------



## lordie (9 Dicembre 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> :up:
> bravissima! E' solo l'inizio di un percorso che hai gia' intrapreso...
> 
> 
> come dice Sienne..." a piccoli passi"...


grazie!  giusto, a piccoli passi 



Principessa ha detto:


> Lui cosa ti dà?
> Parlo di tutto.
> 
> Quante volte vi sentite? Ti chiama lui o lo chiami tu?
> ...


ci sentiamo tutti i giorni, più volte al giorno.. chiama sempre lui appena è solo..
ci vediamo due o tre volte alla settimana, dipende..
all'inizio andavamo a mangiare la pizza, andavamo a correre ecc.. ultimamente diciamo che c'è più sesso di prima... però comunque dipende, a volte lo accompagno a fare un giro, a comprare qualcosina, a fare qualche camminata in montagna.. o ci vediamo per chiacchierare un po' faccia a faccia.. cose così.
no..non abbiamo mai dormito insieme..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> grazie!  giusto, a piccoli passi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E nessuno dovrebbe saper niente?


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E nessuno dovrebbe saper niente?


i paesi qui sono piccoli.. ma il territorio è vastissimo.. ovviamente non abbiamo fatto quelle cose in questi paesini ma lontano da qua..

Solo all'inizio della storia siamo andati insieme a fare spesa, cena, corsa ecc.. qua in paese.. però non ci ha mai visti nessuno in atteggiamenti "intimi"


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> i paesi qui sono piccoli.. ma il territorio è vastissimo.. ovviamente non abbiamo fatto quelle cose in questi paesini ma lontano da qua..
> 
> Solo all'inizio della storia siamo andati insieme a fare spesa, cena, corsa ecc.. qua in paese.. però non ci ha mai visti nessuno in atteggiamenti "intimi"




che non  vi abbia visti nessuno lo pensi tu ....
per il resto impara a tenere la bocca chiusa e ad essere più riservata ...

naturalmente oltre tagliare i ponti con lui


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> che non vi abbia visti nessuno lo pensi tu ....
> per il resto impara a tenere la bocca chiusa e ad essere più riservata ...
> 
> naturalmente oltre tagliare i ponti con lui


vedo che stamattina ti sei svegliata bene...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedo che stamattina ti sei svegliata bene...



si nota?
ma lo so è colpa mia ...
dopo qualche giorno di dieta disintossicante a base di sola verdura e frutta 
stavo bene ...
ieri mi è venuto un raptus 
ed in poco più di 15 minuti (per merenda eh)mi sono fatta fuori 
due etti di fontina  
una bella fetta di panettone 
una fiesta 
e due cioccolatini 
non ti dico che nottata


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> *si nota?
> *ma lo so è colpa mia ...
> dopo qualche giorno di dieta disintossicante a base di sola verdura e frutta
> stavo bene ...
> ...


beh... un pochino:mrgreen:
Bella merenda, complimenti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... un pochino:mrgreen:
> Bella merenda, complimenti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la fontina e' quella che puzza?


----------



## zanna (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> la fontina e' quella che puzza?


Quello è il gorgonzola


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Quello è il gorgonzola


anche il taleggio puzza.....


----------



## zanna (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> anche il taleggio puzza.....


Perchè non hai mai sentito lo scimudin della Valtellina .... è ottimo ma devasta l'olfatto


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè non hai mai sentito lo scimudin della Valtellina .... è ottimo ma devasta l'olfatto


no mai sentito ne odorato.....
OT: ho comprato un altro basil.....forse questo resiste.....gli ho messo il compost.....lo proteggo.....lo curo...vediamo


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè non hai mai sentito lo scimudin della Valtellina .... è ottimo ma devasta l'olfatto


poi c'è quello francese che io adoro che più puzza più è buono... ma non mi ricordo mai come si chiama.


----------



## disincantata (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> anche il taleggio puzza.....


Se ti piace profuma.

Scusa ma 'puzza' anche se stralavata la 'farfallina' eppure piace e molto.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ti piace profuma.
> 
> Scusa ma 'puzza' anche se stralavata la 'farfallina' eppure piace e molto.


ahahahahahahaha......be ma non e' la stessa cosa.....
la mia non puzza...parla per te ahahahhahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ti piace profuma.
> 
> Scusa ma 'puzza' anche se stralavata la 'farfallina' eppure piace e molto.


Dolce stilnovo.Questa l'annoto nell'angolo della poVesia sotto 'Tanto gentile e tanto onesta pare...'


----------



## disincantata (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahahahahahaha......be ma non e' la stessa cosa.....
> la mia non puzza...parla per te ahahahhahaha


prova a toccarti.....dubito. ma per certi e' profumo ahah


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ti piace profuma.
> 
> Scusa ma 'puzza' anche se stralavata la 'farfallina' eppure piace e molto.



e ci hai ragione:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dolce stilnovo.Questa l'annoto nell'angolo della poVesia sotto 'Tanto gentile e tanto onesta pare...'


Sbri, mi e' uscita spontanea.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> prova a toccarti.....dubito. ma per certi e' profumo ahah


sono in ufficio...non posso 
ma scusa....come hai detto tu...se ti piace non puzza


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sbri, mi e' uscita spontanea.


ma per carità... nessun problema. Cercherò di tenere lontano Feather che stavolta lo trovo steso:mrgreen:


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Ti prego Lunaiena non ti offendere 



lunaiena ha detto:


> per il resto impara a tenere la bocca chiusa
> i





lunaiena ha detto:


> ieri mi è venuto un raptus
> ed in poco più di 15 minuti (per merenda eh)mi sono fatta fuori
> due etti di fontina
> una bella fetta di panettone
> ...



non sono l'unica a doverlo imparare! 

PS: anche io ho questi raptus comunque


----------



## disincantata (10 Dicembre 2013)

una sera la scorsa estate ho riso con una mia amica per ore su un caso di una conoscente che conserva le 'mutandine ' per l'amico.......e il discorso e' proseguito su ben altra strada.....

forse per quello l'odore del gorgonzola mi ha ricordato la farfallina...sono in aeroporto devo stare seria e non riesco....


----------



## disincantata (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> sono in ufficio...non posso
> ma scusa....come hai detto tu...se ti piace non puzza


Infatti. Io adoro taleggio fpntina valdostana e gorgonzola quindi per me e' profumo.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Io adoro taleggio fpntina valdostana e gorgonzola quindi per me e' profumo.


io non posso mangiare formaggi ma di questi a parte la fontina li ho assaggiati tutti....
parti da presupposto che mi piacciono entrambi (il gorgonzola di piu) ma mentre il gorgonzola per me profuma, il taleggio no....se mi tappo il naso lo amngio che e' una meraviglia...mi piace il sapore ma non l odore...
come col cavolo....ho i conati se ne sento l odore, ma poi lo mangio...e mi piace


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Ti prego Lunaiena non ti offendere


ma ci mancherebbe si mi offendo ...
 il mio era solo un consiglio spassionato ...
 Conosco persone perloppiu donne a cui piace parlare di se 
 ma non lo fanno con malizia solo perché le piace parlare e condividere 
 con qualcuno una fetta felice  o infelice della loro vita e tra l'altro sono carinissime 
 ma alla fine non puoi mai essere sicuro che il tuo interlocutore 
 1) tenga la bocca chiusa 
 2) non aggiunga particolari


----------



## Principessa (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poi c'è quello francese che io adoro che più puzza più è buono... ma non mi ricordo mai come si chiama.


Camembert?
Domenica scorsa ne ho mangiato un pezzo a casa di mamma, il suo compagno è francese e queste cose non mancano mai.
 

Mi sto rimettendo da una gastrite e il mio stomaco è piccino, c'entra molto poco, ma per il formaggio c'è sempre un angolo.

La prima cosa che ho mangiato è stato un pezzo di fontina.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Camembert?
> Domenica scorsa ne ho mangiato un pezzo a casa di mamma, il suo compagno è francese e queste cose non mancano mai.
> 
> 
> ...


anche il brie.....oppure il roqueforte...
ciao amore <3


----------



## Principessa (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non posso mangiare formaggi ma di questi a parte la fontina li ho assaggiati tutti....
> parti da presupposto che mi piacciono entrambi (il gorgonzola di piu) ma mentre il gorgonzola per me profuma, il taleggio no....se mi tappo il naso lo amngio che e' una meraviglia...mi piace il sapore ma non l odore...
> come col cavolo....ho i conati se ne sento l odore, ma poi lo mangio...e mi piace


La fontina credo ti piacerebbe, tesoro!


----------



## Principessa (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> anche il brie.....oppure il roqueforte...
> ciao amore <3


Buongiorno cucciola bellissima <3


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Buongiorno cucciola bellissima <3


dimmi una cosa...poi ne dico una io a te...
che giochi a hay day? la fattoria...


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ma ci mancherebbe si mi offendo ...
> il mio era solo un consiglio spassionato ...
> Conosco persone perloppiu donne a cui piace parlare di se
> ma non lo fanno con malizia solo perché le piace parlare e condividere
> ...


sisi ma io scherzavo eh 

comunque si, forse con qualcuno ho parlato di lui.. però ti dico, non sono scesa nei dettagli.. e poi tra l'altro se ne ho parlato.. ne ho parlato almeno 2 anni fa.. negli ultimi anni ho imparato a tenermi tutto per me..


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Camembert?
> Domenica scorsa ne ho mangiato un pezzo a casa di mamma, il suo compagno è francese e queste cose non mancano mai.
> 
> 
> ...


no, un formaggio meno conosciuto in Italia, a pasta gialla.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, un formaggio meno conosciuto in Italia, a pasta gialla.


emmenthal? ceddar? no il ceddar e' inglese....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> emmenthal? ceddar? no il ceddar e' inglese....


Langres, ho googlato.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Langres, ho googlato.


non lo conosco.....
cioe' aiutatemi vi prego.....
ricevo una chiamata da quello tutto emozionato eccitato perche gli ahnno portato le salsicce secche fatto coi fegati de cinghiale...cioe.....io non voglio andare a casa
vado in albergo


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non lo conosco.....
> cioe' aiutatemi vi prego.....
> ricevo una chiamata da quello tutto emozionato eccitato perche gli ahnno portato le salsicce secche fatto coi fegati de cinghiale...cioe.....io non voglio andare a casa
> vado in albergo


vai a casa e spediscimele, ci penso io


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vai a casa e spediscimele, ci penso io


che ci fai? la macumba?
bruciale bruciale bruciale


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> che ci fai? la macumba?
> bruciale bruciale bruciale


non ti preoccupare, te le faccio sparire.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti preoccupare, te le faccio sparire.


questo e' l importante...
no perche poi puzzano quelle cose....io lo so....non mi fate fessa cosi....
il fegato puzza e' un dato di fatto....
indirizzo?


----------



## danielacala (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> questo e' l importante...
> no perche poi puzzano quelle cose....io lo so....non mi fate fessa cosi....
> il fegato puzza e' un dato di fatto....
> indirizzo?


mai come il PUZZONE DI MOENA...si chiama proprio cosi'..pensa


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

beh mi ci metto anche io, io amo il gorgonzola anche se puzza...

cmq per tornare in topic... ho risposto a @principessa a pagina 20... tipo.. venti tipi di formaggi fa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> beh mi ci metto anche io, io amo il gorgonzola anche se puzza...
> 
> cmq per tornare in topic... ho risposto a @principessa a pagina 20... tipo.. venti tipi di formaggi fa!


abituati cara, poteva andare peggio:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Lordie*



lordie ha detto:


> beh mi ci metto anche io, io amo il gorgonzola anche se puzza...
> 
> cmq per tornare in topic... ho risposto a @principessa a pagina 20... tipo.. venti tipi di formaggi fa!


perche rispondi proprio a principessa? 
che succede?
c'e' qualcosa che dovrei sapere?

forse tu non lo sai...ma io e toy (principessa) siamo amanti.....ci amiamo.....quindi se hai brutte intenzioni....
lordie avvisata.....mezza salvata.....


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche rispondi proprio a principessa?
> che succede?
> c'e' qualcosa che dovrei sapere?
> 
> ...



occacchio, no no, un amante mi basta e avanza  non lo sapevo..
Principessa è tutta tua


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> occacchio, no no, un amante mi basta e avanza  non lo sapevo..
> Principessa è tutta tua


aaaaaaaaambeee.....
no ma non ti preoccupare...lei civetta spesso....gongola....
appena ricompare mi sente....


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaambeee.....
> no ma non ti preoccupare...lei civetta spesso....gongola....
> appena ricompare mi sente....


NO NO NO NO non la sgridare per colpa mia 

cmq a parte gli scherzi.. ieri sera mi aveva fatto alcune domande


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> NO NO NO NO non la sgridare per colpa mia
> 
> cmq a parte gli scherzi.. ieri sera mi aveva fatto alcune domande


in privato?
guardala....la prima che arriva subito le scrive....
mo me sente....


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

ahahah no no, me le ha poste tipo a pagina 19  erano visibilissime


----------



## lolapal (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> grazie!  giusto, a piccoli passi
> 
> ci sentiamo tutti i giorni, più volte al giorno.. chiama sempre lui appena è solo..
> ci vediamo due o tre volte alla settimana, dipende..
> ...


Lordie, cara, tu queste cose le puoi e le devi poter fare anche con altri e anche da sola. So che sembra strano pensare di farle da sola, potresti pensare di non essere in grado di gestirti da sola, di non poter neanche pensare di esistere da sola, ma questo non è assolutamente vero! Se guardi con distacco chi sei veramente, sai che sei perfettamente in grado di gestire non solo te stessa, ma anche altre persone, perché già lo fai. Devi poter pensare che tu esisti a prescindere dagli altri, soprattutto a prescindere da un uomo che non ti dà nessun valore aggiunto.

Piccoli passi, sì. Lentamente all'inizio e poi acquisterai velocità...  



lunaiena ha detto:


> si nota?
> ma lo so è colpa mia ...
> dopo qualche giorno di dieta disintossicante a base di sola verdura e frutta
> stavo bene ...
> ...


OT: un raptus del genere mi è preso anche a me ieri sera...


----------



## Principessa (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, un formaggio meno conosciuto in Italia, a pasta gialla.


Il Mont D'Or?


----------



## Principessa (10 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aaaaaaaaambeee.....
> no ma non ti preoccupare...lei civetta spesso....gongola....
> appena ricompare mi sente....


Amore ma sei tu la mia toy girl :inlove:
non ho bisogno di civettare con nessuna!
Mi soddisfi pienamente...


----------



## Caciottina (10 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Il Mont D'Or?



scusa...fammi capire.....
sei sparita tutto il giorno per dire Mont D'Or?
alloraaaaaaaaaaa giochi a hay day?? edaaaaaaiiiii dimmelo...

poi...non pensare che non vi ho notate  avoi due.....tu e lordie.....
e' perche c ha il nick fico? 
sappi che io sono piu bella


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Lordie, cara, tu queste cose le puoi e le devi poter fare anche con altri e anche da sola. So che sembra strano pensare di farle da sola, potresti pensare di non essere in grado di gestirti da sola, di non poter neanche pensare di esistere da sola, ma questo non è assolutamente vero! Se guardi con distacco chi sei veramente, sai che sei perfettamente in grado di gestire non solo te stessa, ma anche altre persone, perché già lo fai. Devi poter pensare che tu esisti a prescindere dagli altri, soprattutto a prescindere da un uomo che non ti dà nessun valore aggiunto.
> 
> Piccoli passi, sì. Lentamente all'inizio e poi acquisterai velocità...


ecco il fatto di non pensare di esistere da sola (ed è proprio come mi sento).. me lo sono sentita dire tante volte.. anche quando andavo dallo psicologo.. 
Lui parlava di dipendenza affettiva..


----------



## lolapal (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> ecco il fatto di non pensare di esistere da sola (ed è proprio come mi sento).. me lo sono sentita dire tante volte.. anche quando andavo dallo psicologo..
> Lui parlava di dipendenza affettiva..


:smile:
Rendersi conto di questo a 25 anni è una cosa positiva: hai tutta l'energia e il tempo per superare questo scoglio.
Concentrarti su te stessa, su cosa vuoi, sui tuoi desideri, su quello che vuoi essere tu e non su come gli altri vorrebbero che fossi o come tu credi che loro ti vedano. Accettare i tuoi limiti, ma anche i tuoi pregi. Potresti anche accorgerti che quelli che tu pensi siano tuoi difetti (empatia? sensibilità? sensitività? fragilità?) potrebbero rivelarsi i tuoi migliori alleati...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2013)

*Lordie*

Nel mio posto di lavoro due sono stati amanti. Lo sanno tutti perché gli indizi raccolti da tizio, Caio e Sempronio sono girati fino a diventare prove lampati.
I due sono certi che nessuno lo sappia.


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ti piace profuma.
> 
> Scusa ma 'puzza' anche se stralavata la 'farfallina' eppure piace e molto.


:racchia:anatema


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :smile:
> Rendersi conto di questo a 25 anni è una cosa positiva: hai tutta l'energia e il tempo per superare questo scoglio.
> Concentrarti su te stessa, su cosa vuoi, sui tuoi desideri, su quello che vuoi essere tu e non su come gli altri vorrebbero che fossi o come tu credi che loro ti vedano. Accettare i tuoi limiti, ma anche i tuoi pregi. Potresti anche accorgerti che quelli che tu pensi siano tuoi difetti (empatia? sensibilità? sensitività? fragilità?) potrebbero rivelarsi i tuoi migliori alleati...


è che forse, al di la di lui ecc..
Non so nemmeno io cosa voglio dalla mia vita.. studio ma non so se il lavoro per cui studio sarà il mio lavoro ideale.. Tutti hanno sempre avuto mille aspettative su di me e quindi ho fatto di tutto per soddisfarle..
Però io non so cosa desidero, quello che desidero io è seppellito tra: 
-quello che desiderano gli altri
-come mi vedrebbero gli altri
-il fallimento nel cercare una strada diversa da quella che ho intrapreso
e tantissime altre cose...
in questo momento mi piacerebbe tanto essere una ragazza piena di amici, che fa gli aperitivi (non ho mai fatto un aperitivo con gli amici in vita mia), che esce la sera, che ha il tempo e la voglia per studiare e passare gli esami con ottimi voti e magari trovare il tempo per andare in palestra quasi tutti i giorni.. o comunque fare tanto sport (è sempre stato la mia passione.. gioco a tennis da anni.. avevo trovato una compagna di tennis, l'unica qui in montagna, più grande di me.. ma ora è incinta del terzo figlio ed abbiamo smesso di giocare)



Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel mio posto di lavoro due sono stati amanti. Lo sanno tutti perché gli indizi raccolti da tizio, Caio e Sempronio sono girati fino a diventare prove lampati.
> I due sono certi che nessuno lo sappia.


però l'ambiente di lavoro è più piccolino.. io vivo in un piccolo paese.. lui in un altro un po più grosso.. che comunque dista una ventina di km.. Li in pochi mi conoscono.. 
Posso capire che qualcuno ci abbia visti in giro e quindi abbia sparso la voce.. e magari la gente ci ha ricamato su..
però quello che mi è stato riferito da lei, quello che io avrei detto, è quello che effettivamente facciamo.. e la gente non potrebbe solo immaginarselo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> è che forse, al di la di lui ecc..
> Non so nemmeno io cosa voglio dalla mia vita.. studio ma non so se il lavoro per cui studio sarà il mio lavoro ideale.. Tutti hanno sempre avuto mille aspettative su di me e quindi ho fatto di tutto per soddisfarle..
> Però io non so cosa desidero, quello che desidero io è seppellito tra:
> -quello che desiderano gli altri
> ...


A venticinque anni si dovrebbe avere un'idea di cosa si vuol fare da grandi perché  si è giovani ma già grandi e qualunque lavoro si intenda svolgere deve avere alle spalle uno studio, anche se sceglierai di far la barista per sempre.
Devi riuscire a progettare la tua vita perché è una e solo questa hai.
E non dovresti farti condizionare da una relazione che limita le tue possibilità di scelta.

Il mio posto di lavoro è molto grande e certamente fuori si vedevano con molte cautele ma certi atteggiamenti non sono sfuggiti.

Nel sesso si fanno quelle due o tre cose lì e se le chiede a te le chiederà anche alla moglie. Sai che aquila ci vuole a bluffare e far credere di sapere con certezza cose che ha immaginato. Se è arrivata a te è perché: a)gliel'ha detto lui (un'amante è funzionale al matrimonio e può essere usata per ottenere quel che si vuole) b)altri hanno intuito e glielo hanno riferito e lei ha tratto le su deduzioni b) lei ha letto mail o sms.
In ogni caso lei ha da perdere meno di quel che hai da perdere tu, come reputazione.


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A venticinque anni si dovrebbe avere un'idea di cosa si vuol fare da grandi perché  si è giovani ma già grandi e qualunque lavoro si intenda svolgere deve avere alle spalle uno studio, anche se sceglierai di far la barista per sempre.
> Devi riuscire a progettare la tua vita perché è una e solo questa hai.
> E non dovresti farti condizionare da una relazione che limita le tue possibilità di scelta.
> 
> ...


si, io sto studiando.. anche se nel tempo ho perso un po' la motivazione.
Però non so se è effettivamente quello che voglio fare.. vedo conoscenti che dopo anni non riescono ancora a trovare un lavoro serio con la mia laurea.. anni ed anni di esami.. più esame di stato (magari ripetuto più volte) per poi guadagnare meno di un barista.
Di certo non ho intenzione di fare la barista a vita però sinceramente non saprei proprio cosa andrò a fare dopo la laurea.


mah non credo che quello che ha fatto con me l'abbia chiesto anche a lei.. non è una delle classiche 2 o 3 cose.. è un po particolare.. 
Da quello che ho capito lei ha letto delle conversazioni.. tra l'altro mi ricordo che qualche anno fa lui era arrabbiato perchè lei era andata a curiosare nel suo pc scoprendo alcune conversazioni..
Quindi lei dice di sapere questa cosa da sempre.. Lui non credo gliel'abbia mai detto..
Si di certo io perdo molto più di lei.. e lui perde molto più di me.
Faccio così schifo che mi dispiace più della sua reputazione che della mia sinceramente..


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> si, io sto studiando.. anche se nel tempo ho perso un po' la motivazione.
> Però non so se è effettivamente quello che voglio fare.. vedo conoscenti che dopo anni non riescono ancora a trovare un lavoro serio con la mia laurea.. anni ed anni di esami.. più esame di stato (magari ripetuto più volte) per poi guadagnare meno di un barista.
> Di certo non ho intenzione di fare la barista a vita però sinceramente non saprei proprio cosa andrò a fare dopo la laurea.
> 
> ...


Ti rendi conto della curiosità che stai suscitando su questa cosa???


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto della curiosità che stai suscitando su questa cosa???


eh lo so.. però è una cosa molto imbarazzante per me.. non so se trovo in coraggio di parlarne


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> eh lo so.. però è una cosa molto imbarazzante per me.. non so se trovo in coraggio di parlarne


Non sarà mai tanto umiliante quanto l'averlo fatto nonostante non ti piacesse per paura di perdere lui.


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non sarà mai tanto umiliante quanto l'averlo fatto nonostante non ti piacesse per paura di perdere lui.



vero.. ma se poi qualcuno si dovesse riconoscere in questa storia? ci manca solo questo


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> vero.. ma se poi qualcuno si dovesse riconoscere in questa storia? ci manca solo questo


Ma come si fa a riconoscere una da quello che fa a letto.
Mah


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che aquila ci vuole a bluffare e far credere di sapere con certezza cose che ha immaginato.


Vero, non ci vuole una mente eccelsa.. però ho cercato di mettermi nei suoi panni:

Che senso avrebbe scrivermi che ho detto in giro alcune cose, elencandomele, se poi anche lei sa che non le ho dette? 
tanto vale dirmi che sa tutto di questa storia.. 
Ma sembra che mi abbia contattata proprio per dirmi di non parlarne più in giro


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a riconoscere una da quello che fa a letto.
> Mah


credo sia una cosa abbastanza singolare.. se poi uno la unisce a tutta la storia già raccontata.. si riconosce eccome


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> credo sia una cosa abbastanza singolare.. se poi uno la unisce a tutta la storia già raccontata.. si riconosce eccome


Cosa ti preoccupa? Non fai nomi e cognomi, solo lui e la moglie potrebbero riconoscere la storia.


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Cosa ti preoccupa? Non fai nomi e cognomi, solo lui e la moglie potrebbero riconoscere la storia.


sono esattamente loro che mi rendono paranoica  delle altre persone che possono riconoscerla non mi interessa moltissimo


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> vero.. ma se poi qualcuno si dovesse riconoscere in questa storia? ci manca solo questo


Mi sembri una persona orientata alla sottomissione, quindi probabilmente è qualcosa che ci ha a che fare.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> credo sia una cosa abbastanza singolare.. se poi uno la unisce a tutta la storia già raccontata.. si riconosce eccome


L'avrà chiesta anche alla moglie.
O pensi che la moglie sia un oggetto misterioso?


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'avrà chiesta anche alla moglie.
> O pensi che la moglie sia un oggetto misterioso?


Non è così scontato, anzi tutt'altro che scontato.


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'avrà chiesta anche alla moglie.
> O pensi che la moglie sia un oggetto misterioso?


no.. ma ha a che fare con un aspetto di lui che la moglie non dovrebbe conoscere..
(mentre invece sembra aver scoperto e sembra accettare)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> no.. ma ha a che fare con un aspetto di lui che la moglie non dovrebbe conoscere..
> (mentre invece sembra aver scoperto e sembra accettare)


Ma figurati!


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> no.. ma ha a che fare con un aspetto di lui che la moglie non dovrebbe conoscere..
> (mentre invece sembra aver scoperto e sembra accettare)


Tadaaa...ora ho capito...


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> no.. ma ha a che fare con un aspetto di lui che la moglie non dovrebbe conoscere..
> (mentre invece sembra aver scoperto e sembra accettare)


È più imbarazzante per lui allora...


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> È più imbarazzante per lui allora...


direi per entrambi


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> direi per entrambi


Se ha a che fare con il suo di sedere è più imbarazzante per lui... Diversamente non ho capito..


----------



## tesla (10 Dicembre 2013)

ne conosco etero che amano quel tipo di pratiche nel loro lato B.
ne sono sempre rimasta abbastanza orripilata.
ma a meno che non ci si faccia  mettere del toblerone, credo che sia meno raro di quanto si pensi.


naturalmente ora arriverà lothar a urlare tutto il suo orrore


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ha a che fare con il suo di sedere è più imbarazzante per lui... Diversamente non ho capito..


non sei tanto lontano però con il suo didietro non ho mai avuto a che fare sotto quel punto di vista... cmq x ora ho detto troppo


----------



## lolapal (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> è che forse, al di la di lui ecc..
> Non so nemmeno io cosa voglio dalla mia vita.. studio ma non so se il lavoro per cui studio sarà il mio lavoro ideale.. Tutti hanno sempre avuto mille aspettative su di me e quindi ho fatto di tutto per soddisfarle..
> Però io non so cosa desidero, quello che desidero io è seppellito tra:
> -quello che desiderano gli altri
> ...


Ecco che già c'è un piccolo spiraglio: cercare un altro giocatore/giocatrice di tennis con cui fare pratica e fare pratica nelle ore che avrai libere perché non incontrerai più il tuo 46enne, così farai due cose positive per te in una. 
Per quanto riguarda i propri desideri: se si è passati la vita a cercare di soddisfare le aspettative degli altri e non le proprie, è sicuramente difficile capire cosa ci piace fare veramente, cosa ci appassiona. C'è qualcosa sicuramente, ma è nascosto nelle pieghe dell'insicurezza e tu non riesci a capire cos'è.
Anche per questo dovresti andare per gradi e intanto concentrarti su quello che hai avviato, perché l'università, anche se poi scopri che non è la facoltà giusta per te, in questo momento potrebbe essere uno strumento di emancipazione dai condizionamenti.
I ragazzi della tua età, se hanno un obiettivo serio nella vita, non la trascorrono certo a fare aperitivi, anche perché gli aperitivi costano! :carneval: Il tempo e la voglia di studiare li trovi dentro di te, ma devi liberarti di chi ti condiziona e ti convince di valere poco e di non meritarti di essere felice.

Tu meriti di essere felice, tutti lo meritiamo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> non sei tanto lontano però con il suo didietro non ho mai avuto a che fare sotto quel punto di vista... cmq x ora ho detto troppo


Insomma cosa abbiamo qui
un'altro che vuole farsi fare la cacca addosso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma cosa abbiamo qui
> un'altro che vuole farsi fare la cacca addosso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tutti che dicevano che è un uomo di merda... avevano già capito tutto.


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ecco che già c'è un piccolo spiraglio: cercare un altro giocatore/giocatrice di tennis con cui fare pratica e fare pratica nelle ore che avrai libere perché non incontrerai più il tuo 46enne, così farai due cose positive per te in una.
> Per quanto riguarda i propri desideri: se si è passati la vita a cercare di soddisfare le aspettative degli altri e non le proprie, è sicuramente difficile capire cosa ci piace fare veramente, cosa ci appassiona. C'è qualcosa sicuramente, ma è nascosto nelle pieghe dell'insicurezza e tu non riesci a capire cos'è.
> Anche per questo dovresti andare per gradi e intanto concentrarti su quello che hai avviato, perché l'università, anche se poi scopri che non è la facoltà giusta per te, in questo momento potrebbe essere uno strumento di emancipazione dai condizionamenti.
> I ragazzi della tua età, se hanno un obiettivo serio nella vita, non la trascorrono certo a fare aperitivi, anche perché gli aperitivi costano! :carneval: Il tempo e la voglia di studiare li trovi dentro di te, ma devi liberarti di chi ti condiziona e ti convince di valere poco e di non meritarti di essere felice.
> ...


eh, lo sto cercando ovunque.. ma a parte quella ragazza non c'è nessuno che giochi a tennis! ho provato a giocare con dei ragazzini davvero molto giovani, ma io gioco da quando ero una bambina quindi è quasi impossibile giocare allo stesso livello.
Poi la palestra + circolo tennis più vicini sono a 45km da casa  ..mi ero iscritta l'anno scorso ma erano 95 euro al mese.. più la benzina.. dopo un po' mi è risultato impossibile andare.. ora per tenermi in forma faccio movimento a casa ogni giorno.. anche per sfogare un po' di frustrazione.. ho moltissimi attrezzi..

Ecco, a me piacerebbe tantissimo insegnare.. alle scuole medie o alle superiori.
Il problema è che io studio giurisprudenza e con la mia laurea sembra impossibile insegnare, tra l'altro potrei insegnare solo diritto ed economia.. Sul diritto sono ferratissima.. per quanto riguarda l'economia invece, ne saprei meno dei miei alunni!
Vorrei insegnare storia magari! però non credo sia fattibile con la mia laurea.. dovrei prenderne una seconda in storia.. e mi sembra assurdo..


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> eh, lo sto cercando ovunque.. ma a parte quella ragazza non c'è nessuno che giochi a tennis! ho provato a giocare con dei ragazzini davvero molto giovani, ma io gioco da quando ero una bambina quindi è quasi impossibile giocare allo stesso livello.
> Poi la palestra + circolo tennis più vicini sono a 45km da casa  ..mi ero iscritta l'anno scorso ma erano 95 euro al mese.. più la benzina.. dopo un po' mi è risultato impossibile andare.. ora per tenermi in forma faccio movimento a casa ogni giorno.. anche per sfogare un po' di frustrazione.. ho moltissimi attrezzi..
> 
> Ecco, a me piacerebbe tantissimo insegnare.. alle scuole medie o alle superiori.
> ...


Potresti insegnare tennis


----------



## mary80 (10 Dicembre 2013)

*ciao*

e benvenuta.Ma nel frattempo ti vedi ancora con l'amante?Come procede con lui?


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Potresti insegnare tennis


Sai che ci avevo pensato? ma non credo di potermi costruire una famiglia insegnando tennis 
e poi bisognerebbe avere fatto e vinto molti tornei, essere entrato in classifica.. 
solo per partecipare al corso.. infine fare un esame (che è il meno)


----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Sai che ci avevo pensato? ma non credo di potermi costruire una famiglia insegnando tennis
> e poi bisognerebbe avere fatto e vinto molti tornei, essere entrato in classifica..
> solo per partecipare al corso.. infine fare un esame (che è il meno)


Secondo me tu stai cercando una pianificazione di troppo lungo periodo. Oggi nemmeno i figli si fanno all'interno di un piano di lungo periodo. Scomponi le questioni e affrontane una per volta. Se guardi la montagna è normale che ti sembra impossibile da scalare. Ma se guardi ai sentieri da percorrere, e cominci da uno e poi passi all'altro, piano piano arrivi alla vetta. 

Cerca di capire cosa vuoi, stabilisci una mèta, pianifica i risultati che ti possono permettere di raggiungerla, dopo di che preoccupati di superare un risultato per volta.


----------



## disincantata (10 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Zod (10 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> proviamo a indovinare?
> 
> si traveste da donna?
> 
> ...


Come sei categorica... Si traveste da scimmia femmina, mette un horango in gabbia a guardarlo, filma tutto in streaming e se lo guarda in diretta, poi paga la ragazza che lo sodomizza, non per il servizio, ma per la riservatezza.


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Sai che ci avevo pensato? ma non credo di potermi costruire una famiglia insegnando tennis
> e poi bisognerebbe avere fatto e vinto molti tornei, essere entrato in classifica..
> solo per partecipare al corso.. infine fare un esame (che è il meno)


può essere un'integrazione,abbinandolo magari ad un negozio di articoli sportivi

ce ne sono in zona?


----------



## lordie (10 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me tu stai cercando una pianificazione di troppo lungo periodo. Oggi nemmeno i figli si fanno all'interno di un piano di lungo periodo. Scomponi le questioni e affrontane una per volta. Se guardi la montagna è normale che ti sembra impossibile da scalare. Ma se guardi ai sentieri da percorrere, e cominci da uno e poi passi all'altro, piano piano arrivi alla vetta.
> 
> Cerca di capire cosa vuoi, stabilisci una mèta, pianifica i risultati che ti possono permettere di raggiungerla, dopo di che preoccupati di superare un risultato per volta.


è vero... io progettavo matrimonio, lavoro e figli già da quando ero all'asilo...


----------



## fruitbasket (10 Dicembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ne conosco etero che amano quel tipo di pratiche nel loro lato B.
> ne sono sempre rimasta abbastanza orripilata.
> ma a meno che non ci si faccia  mettere del toblerone, credo che sia meno raro di quanto si pensi.


dicesi "imburrata alla ultimo tango a Parigi"


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Non é che si incendia le scoregge? 
Qui qualcuno mi sembra lo facesse con il marito. Chi é che era?

fff:fff::carneval:


----------



## morfeo78 (11 Dicembre 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> dicesi "imburrata alla ultimo tango a Parigi"



Ed io che volevo imparare il tango.... mi sa che cambierò ballo :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non é che si incendia le scoregge?
> Qui qualcuno mi sembra lo facesse con il marito. Chi é che era?
> 
> fff:fff::carneval:


No va be' non è possibile sta cosa :sonar::sonar::rotfl:Ma fammi capire dovrebbe esser fatto a scopo eroticus?!?!:singleeye::rotfl:Il mondo è bello perché è vario ... Ma tanto tanto


----------



## Ecate (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Vero, non ci vuole una mente eccelsa.. però ho cercato di mettermi nei suoi panni:
> 
> Che senso avrebbe scrivermi che ho detto in giro alcune cose, elencandomele, se poi anche lei sa che non le ho dette?
> tanto vale dirmi che sa tutto di questa storia..
> Ma sembra che mi abbia contattata proprio per dirmi di non parlarne più in giro


Cara amica
Tu non ti rendi conto del potere che ti da su di loro questa miserabile paura che questa miserabile coppia ha di te.
Mi sembri una bella persona, quindi questo potere non lo userai. Ma renditi conto che ce l'hai. Ti servirà per capire quanto sono piccini questi due, per ridimensionare questo uomo e per uscire da questo legame senza disprezzo per te stessa. 
La signora ti parla di dignità e poi di diffamazione, per la paura che la verità corra di bocca in bocca.
Lui se ne sta zitto zitto. Sa? Non sa? 
Non permettere che questi due mentecatti ti coprano di sterco più di quanto abbiano già fatto.
La verità è nei tuoi post: magari rileggili se temi che lui o lei ti rigirino la frittata.
E scappa, respira, vivi.
Un abbraccio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma cosa abbiamo qui
> un'altro che vuole farsi fare la cacca addosso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quando lo fa un VIP, diventa subito una moda: da quando è uscita quella cosa su Gianni Morandi, è tutto un fiorire di coprofaghi.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non é che si incendia le scoregge?
> Qui qualcuno mi sembra lo facesse con il marito. Chi é che era?
> 
> fff:fff::carneval:


ossignur:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

no gliela posso fare:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no gliela posso fare:rotfl:


No no....non je la posso fare


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No no....non je la posso fare


in inglese, ok
comunque mi è fuggita una enne, non so se ha il passaporto .credo che giri qui per l'italia, la riconoscete perché ha un'aria aristocratica ...ditele che mi manca


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Cara amica
> Tu non ti rendi conto del potere che ti da su di loro questa miserabile paura che questa miserabile coppia ha di te.
> Mi sembri una bella persona, quindi questo potere non lo userai. Ma renditi conto che ce l'hai. Ti servirà per capire quanto sono piccini questi due, per ridimensionare questo uomo e per uscire da questo legame senza disprezzo per te stessa.
> La signora ti parla di dignità e poi di diffamazione, per la paura che la verità corra di bocca in bocca.
> ...


Difatti. Lei sa benissimo delle sue fantasie particolari, secondo me. E probabilmente, se è venuta a conoscenza della vostra storia anni fa e non ha detto nulla, era ben contenta che spettasse ad altri soddisfarle. Altrettanto probabilmente ha saputo che la vostra storia è a conoscenza di qualcuno, ultimamente... ed ha paura che tu riveli i... retroscena.
Perchè poi sarebbero, loro, lui, sulla bocca di tutti. Quindi sta cercando di intimorirti. Questo è quello che mi pare più probabile da quello che hai raccontato: se fosse così, tiratene fuori perchè tra uno e l'altro...


----------



## morfeo78 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Difatti. Lei sa benissimo delle sue fantasie particolari, secondo me. E probabilmente, se è venuta a conoscenza della vostra storia anni fa e non ha detto nulla, era ben contenta che spettasse ad altri soddisfarle. Altrettanto probabilmente ha saputo che la vostra storia è a conoscenza di qualcuno, ultimamente... ed ha paura che tu riveli i... retroscena.
> Perchè poi sarebbero, loro, lui, sulla bocca di tutti. Quindi sta cercando di intimorirti. Questo è quello che mi pare più probabile da quello che hai raccontato: se fosse così, tiratene fuori perchè tra uno e l'altro...


Non avevo pensato a questa ipotesi ma i conti tornano alla perfezione.
Un consiglio: non mostrare mai sopratutto con la moglie, vergogna o imbarazzo per quello che hai fatto con suo marito perché sarebbe dar loro un arma psicologica che possono usare su di te. 
Se così fosse io non risponderei alla moglie, lasciandola nel dubbio e senza bisogno di mentire.
Anche solo dire che non ti ha mai obbligata a fare niente è uno spunto per rigirare la frittata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Non avevo pensato a questa ipotesi ma i conti tornano alla perfezione.
> Un consiglio: non mostrare mai sopratutto con la moglie, vergogna o imbarazzo per quello che hai fatto con suo marito perché sarebbe dar loro un arma psicologica che possono usare su di te.
> *Se così fosse io non risponderei alla moglie, lasciandola nel dubbio e senza bisogno di mentire.
> *Anche solo dire che non ti ha mai obbligata a fare niente è uno spunto per rigirare la frittata.


assolutamente... fare finta di non avere ricevuto nulla. 
In ogni caso, soprattutto qualora la mia ipotesi fosse sbagliata, con tutta la comprensione per lo stato in cui questa donna si trova... lei avrebbe dovuto parlarne con il marito. Perlomeno ANCHE con il marito. Lui ha rotto il loro patto.
(Invece pare che lei cerchi di proteggerlo... è questo che non mi torna)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> assolutamente... fare finta di non avere ricevuto nulla.
> In ogni caso, soprattutto qualora la mia ipotesi fosse sbagliata, con tutta la comprensione per lo stato in cui questa donna si trova... lei avrebbe dovuto parlarne con il marito. Perlomeno ANCHE con il marito. Lui ha rotto il loro patto.
> (Invece pare che lei cerchi di proteggerlo... è questo che non mi torna)


Nel paesino vivono pure loro.


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no gliela posso fare:rotfl:



figurati io.
Avevo le lacrime mentre lo scrivevo...


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2013)

comunque sta coppia mi fa abbastanza raccapriccio.
A sentimento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel paesino vivono pure loro.


ssssì. Ma pare che lui, della scoperta della moglie e relativa lettera minatoria, non sappia nulla. Questo mi fa pensare che la preoccupazione della moglie non sia quella di porre fine alla storia... ma di tenerla segreta.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Dicembre 2013)

Non ho granchè da aggiungere a tutte le cose sensate, intelligenti, che hanno scritto tanti e tante altre.

Una unica aggiunta -che magari ha pure scritto qualcun altro, ho saltato diverse pagine.

Ma chi te lo ha detto che se tu non fai qualcosa, lui non ti considera più?
Ciccia, cos'è, ha altre 10 25enni fresche e innamorate che non vedono l'ora di sprecare la loro vita a farlo contento?

Tzè.

Idem con la lettera. Sua moglie ti scrive, e lui non dovrebbe più volerti? Vabbè.
Il problema è che non te ne accorgi, ma sei tu ad avere il potere. 

Questo senza togliere nulla al fatto che non ti sta facendo bene e che ti stai seppellendo.

PS toto perversione

1-ama farsi sculacciare/ama sculacciare
2-ama farsi fare la pipì addosso/ama fare la pipì addosso
3-ama farsi mettere un pannolone e far finta di essere un bebè, e tu lo devi allattare
4-hai detto che non c'entra col suo buchino di dietro, altrimenti era al primo posto
5-ama fare giochi di ruolo e lui è cappuccetto rosso
6-ama farlo guardando porno
7-vuole vederti mentre ti masturbi

solo le prime che mi sono venute in mente, e parecchie non le considero neppure poco comuni. O strane.

mica ti chiedo di rispondere. Ma qualunque cosa sia, sono tutte cose già viste e riviste. Solo per dirti che NON te ne devi vergognare. Se non ti piacciono, dacci un taglio, nessuno dovrebbe fare cose che non vuole.
Ma non te ne devi vergognare, non ce n'è motivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho granchè da aggiungere a tutte le cose sensate, intelligenti, che hanno scritto tanti e tante altre.
> 
> Una unica aggiunta -che magari ha pure scritto qualcun altro, ho saltato diverse pagine.
> 
> ...


quoto, in particolare il neretto.


----------



## tesla (11 Dicembre 2013)

va beh, ma un qualcosa che funziona l'avrai trovato no?
a tennis non trovi partner all'altezza, la palestra è a 300 km e costa troppo, amici non ce ne sono perchè sei in un paese sperduto, vorresti insegnare non-so-cosa ma hai studiato tutt'altro, vorresti un uomo tuo ma te ne sei trovato uno sposato che peraltro si spalma di cacca, vorresti andartene ma non puoi perchè non hai i soldi


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quando lo fa un VIP, diventa subito una moda: da quando è uscita quella cosa su Gianni Morandi, è tutto un fiorire di coprofaghi.
> View attachment 7914


ma che storia è mai questa?
ignoro totalmente...


----------



## Tebe (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che storia è mai questa?
> ignoro totalmente...



pure io la ignoro e vorrei continuare ad ignorarla.
Già lui mi inquieta se poi...


sempre meglio incendiarsi le scoregge.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che storia è mai questa?
> ignoro totalmente...


chettefrega?


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> pure io la ignoro e vorrei continuare ad ignorarla.
> Già lui mi inquieta se poi...
> 
> 
> sempre meglio incendiarsi le scoregge.



ma un piccolo indizio? mangia la pupù? (temine che mi ha sempre fatto sbellicare:rotfl


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chettefrega?



perchè mi sei ostile? sob!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma un piccolo indizio? mangia la pupù? (temine che mi ha sempre fatto sbellicare:rotfl


mannò, leggenda metropolitana...


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, leggenda metropolitana...


allora si diceva ma non è vero? ma chi dice 'ste cose?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora si diceva ma non è vero? ma chi dice 'ste cose?


musiccafe.forumfree.it/?t=56604960


----------



## lothar57 (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma un piccolo indizio? mangia la pupù? (temine che mi ha sempre fatto sbellicare:rotfl


e'un'ignobile cavolata,nata qua'...durante un'eco fatta al ps di Bo.avrebbero scoperto la presenza della m.....dove non avrebbe dovuto essere.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè mi sei ostile? sob!


e stata ostile anche con me ...
non capisco stì modi...
mi sono anche un po' offesa...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto, in particolare il neretto.


Quoto.
Vedo che ci si riesce a vergognare di pratiche sessuali, di non avere il titolo di studio, di essere poveri, di qualunque cosa ma si essere amanti o di tradire mai (o quasi).


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'un'ignobile cavolata,nata qua'...durante un'eco fatta al ps di Bo.avrebbero scoperto la presenza della m.....dove non avrebbe dovuto essere.


E secondo te con un'ecografia si distingue il contenuto dello stomaco da gastrico a fecale?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E secondo te con un'ecografia si distingue il contenuto dello stomaco da gastrico a fecale?


tranquilla... non è un medico


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Vedo che ci si riesce a vergognare di pratiche sessuali, di non avere il titolo di studio, di essere poveri, di qualunque cosa ma si essere amanti o di tradire mai (o quasi).


Donne così acide che non possono avere solo il ciclo. Come minimo hanno un triciclo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Donne così acide che non possono avere solo il ciclo. Come minimo hanno un triciclo.


:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Donne così acide che non possono avere solo il ciclo. Come minimo hanno un triciclo.


Io sono sulla riva del fiume (con il malox:carneval e aspetto che ti becchino:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquilla... non è un medico


Speravo mi proponesse una visita :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Donne così acide che non possono avere solo il ciclo. Come minimo hanno un triciclo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma fidati il ciclo è un lontano ricordo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Possono avere solo la tinta scaduta in testa no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono sulla riva del fiume (con il malox:carneval e aspetto che ti becchino:carneval:


:rotfl: Ma guarda che io ho appeso il glande al chiodo. Non le faccio più ste cose... ormai sono una vecchia gloria. C'è un tempo per tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl: *Ma guarda che io ho appeso il glande al chiodo*. Non le faccio più ste cose... ormai sono una vecchia gloria. C'è un tempo per tutto.


hai un'idea tutta tua dell'arredo. Chissà cos'hai messo per fare pendant.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ma guarda che io ho appeso il glande al chiodo. Non le faccio più ste cose... ormai sono una vecchia gloria. C'è un tempo per tutto.


L'importante è aver scritto la nostra ampia pagina...
E ogni tanto apro la valigetta e paffete ecco i miei trofei...

E sul mio epitaffio scrivernno

Ei ciulò!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> *Ma fidati il ciclo è un lontano ricordo.*...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Possono avere solo la tinta scaduta in testa no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ma guarda che io ho appeso il glande al chiodo. Non le faccio più ste cose... ormai sono una vecchia gloria. C'è un tempo per tutto.


Ora capisco la tua serenità zen :mexican:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora capisco la tua serenità zen :mexican:


Hai notato come sono poco suscettibile? :rotfl:
E pensa che ho ancora la prostata.ld:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai notato come sono poco suscettibile? :rotfl:
> E pensa che ho ancora la prostata.ld:


Viene tolta in caso di tumore. Non fa ridere.


----------



## disincantata (11 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Speravo mi proponesse una visita :carneval:


:up::up::up:


----------



## lordie (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Cara amica
> Tu non ti rendi conto del potere che ti da su di loro questa miserabile paura che questa miserabile coppia ha di te.
> Mi sembri una bella persona, quindi questo potere non lo userai. Ma renditi conto che ce l'hai. Ti servirà per capire quanto sono piccini questi due, per ridimensionare questo uomo e per uscire da questo legame senza disprezzo per te stessa.
> La signora ti parla di dignità e poi di diffamazione, per la paura che la verità corra di bocca in bocca.
> ...


All'inizio lo pensavo anche io, pensavo: "ok, lui ha paura che io possa dire in giro queste cose quindi il rischio che mi lasci lui è minimo" però mi sono un po' ricreduta.. soprattutto se la voce è già in giro.. credo di non avere più alcun potere su di loro..

mi piace l'ultima frase *
scappa, respira, vivi.
*è quello che ho intenzione di fare.. piano, a modo mio.. però è quello che voglio!




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Difatti. Lei sa benissimo delle sue fantasie particolari, secondo me. E probabilmente, se è venuta a conoscenza della vostra storia anni fa e non ha detto nulla, era ben contenta che spettasse ad altri soddisfarle. *Altrettanto probabilmente ha saputo che la vostra storia è a conoscenza di qualcuno, ultimamente... ed ha paura che tu riveli i... retroscena.*
> Perchè poi sarebbero, loro, lui, sulla bocca di tutti. Quindi sta cercando di intimorirti. Questo è quello che mi pare più probabile da quello che hai raccontato: se fosse così, tiratene fuori perchè tra uno e l'altro...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In ogni caso, soprattutto qualora la mia ipotesi fosse sbagliata, con tutta la comprensione per lo stato in cui questa donna si trova... *lei avrebbe dovuto parlarne con il marito*. Perlomeno ANCHE con il marito.
> (*Invece pare che lei cerchi di proteggerlo... è questo che non mi torna*)


Anche io ho pensato che lei sapesse e che quindi da un certo punto di vista fosse tranquilla ci fosse qualcun'altro a soddisfarle.. 
Però pare che io abbia già rivelato i retroscena, secondo ciò che dice lei.
Anche a me non torna tanto..
A meno che, anche lei come me, non sia succube di quest'uomo e quindi per non rischiare magari di divorziare o litigare ecc.. ha fatto finta di nulla 



morfeo78 ha detto:


> Se così fosse io *non risponderei alla moglie, lasciandola nel dubbio e senza bisogno di mentire*.
> Anche solo dire che non ti ha mai obbligata a fare niente è uno spunto per rigirare la frittata.


tra l'altro, in tutta onestà, sono spaventatissima e non saprei cosa rispondere.
Quel maledetto facebook però mostra che ho visualizzato il messaggio.. non posso neanche, eventualmente, dire di non averlo ricevuto o non averlo letto.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ssssì. Ma pare che lui, della scoperta della moglie e relativa lettera minatoria, non sappia nulla. *Questo mi fa pensare che la preoccupazione della moglie non sia quella di porre fine alla storia... ma di tenerla segreta*.


esatto.. anche a me, dal messaggio, è sembrato così.. 
Oppure crede che la storia sia conclusa.. perchè tra le cose (che avrei detto) che mi ha elencato c'è anche: "con lui la storia è finita perchè non vale niente e non conviene starci insieme"



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma chi te lo ha detto che se tu non fai qualcosa, lui non ti considera più?
> Ciccia, cos'è, ha altre 10 25enni fresche e innamorate che non vedono l'ora di sprecare la loro vita a farlo contento?
> 
> Idem con la lettera. Sua moglie ti scrive, e lui non dovrebbe più volerti? Vabbè.
> ...


non so se ha già da parte qualche 20enne che sia pronta a soddisfarlo.. però ho pensato che, magari, per fare certe cose potrebbe anche fare a meno di me... 
Mah, non è detto che non mi voglia più.. ma se lei l'ha già beccato e scrive a me lui cosa fa? rimane con me? mi sembra un po' improbabile.. almeno, io non lo farei, cercherei di riparare un po' i danni.
Infatti, sono cose che non mi piacciono.. mi ricordo che le prime volte per me era un incubo.. e comunque capitavano raramente.. poi pian piano sempre più spesso..



tesla ha detto:


> *va beh, ma un qualcosa che funziona l'avrai trovato no?*
> a tennis non trovi partner all'altezza, la palestra è a 300 km e costa troppo, amici non ce ne sono perchè sei in un paese sperduto, vorresti insegnare non-so-cosa ma hai studiato tutt'altro, vorresti un uomo tuo ma te ne sei trovato uno sposato che peraltro si spalma di cacca, vorresti andartene ma non puoi perchè non hai i soldi


-Ho una casa immensa
-dal mio giardino ho una vista "della madonna" e ci sono posti spettacolari da visitare
-aria buona
-la piscina che frequento in estate è a soli 3km da casa e per i primi due mesi è sempre vuota.. ci siamo io ed il --bagnino (peccato che l'ho conosciuto quando era il suo ultimo giorno di lavoro -.-" sarebbe tornato a napoli il giorno -dopo.. con il suo bel fisicone mediterraneo  ..al suo posto è arrivata una ragazza culturista :unhappy 
-d'estate c'è una festa al giorno 
-i componenti della mia famiglia mi amano  ed io amo loro

per quanto riguarda il toto perversione..
niente coprofagia, la lasciamo al vecchio Gianni (anche se non credo a questa leggenda)
niente porno
niente toblerone nel sedere
niente urinamenti vari..

in pratica ha a che fare con più componenti e con il suo orientamento sessuale (attivo)


----------



## free (11 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> musiccafe.forumfree.it/?t=56604960



grazie, ho letto:singleeye:
temo di non aver capito la storia della voracità e delle ferite alle mani...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ok.

Io non volevo insistere, ma tu stuzzichi.

Più componenti? Oggettistica varia? Vibratori, dildi, butt plug, mollettine, gag, collari... frustini, legacci, latex, maschere... strap on no, visto che dici che è attivo.
Doppia penetrazione con oggetti, che so.

Se NON vuoi che si sappia, IGNORA questo messaggio e non dare altri indizi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito la storia della voracità e delle ferite alle mani...


Nemmeno io, temo. 

Però azzardo un'ingenua interpretazione: hai presente quando ti svegli nel cuore della notte e ti strafoghi di Nutella? Il clichè vuole che la prendi con il cucchiaio o con il coltello e te ne cibi avidamente, leccando e succhiando la posata come in preda ad un attacco bulimico. Evidentemente qualcuno va controcorrente e preferisce prelevare e assaporare direttamente dalle dita. 

Quello che invece mi toglie il sonno è che "molte specie animali si sono evolute proprio per praticare la coprofagia" e che "Sarebbe questa la spiegazione per la sua vivacità, atleticità, giovinezza".


----------



## Zod (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> All'inizio lo pensavo anche io, pensavo: "ok, lui ha paura che io possa dire in giro queste cose quindi il rischio che mi lasci lui è minimo" però mi sono un po' ricreduta.. soprattutto se la voce è già in giro.. credo di non avere più alcun potere su di loro..
> 
> mi piace l'ultima frase *
> scappa, respira, vivi.
> ...


Perché non fai un po' di MTB? Se vivi in un posto del genere sarà pieno di amanti di MTB, entri in un gruppo e ....te fai tanti nuovi amici.....senza contare che andare in MTB è bellissimo. In che regione vivi?


----------



## Zod (11 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Io non volevo insistere, ma tu stuzzichi.
> 
> ...


Una viene qui a chiedere consigli e tu la bombardi con queste domande maliziose pruriginose.... Mahhhhh


----------



## lordie (11 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Perché non fai un po' di MTB? Se vivi in un posto del genere sarà pieno di amanti di MTB, entri in un gruppo e ....te fai tanti nuovi amici.....senza contare che andare in MTB è bellissimo. In che regione vivi?


Mi piace molto la MTB però purtroppo non posso farla.. ho un problema alle ginocchia e se voglio continuare a giocare a tennis devo sforzarle il meno possibile infatti ho dovuto vendere la bici e la cyclette.. 
In compenso però mi faccio delle grandi camminate quando viene la bella stagione! 
Mi sono appassionata anche alle scalate..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, mi rivolgo a voi poichè non saprei proprio con chi parlare di questa cosa.
> Ho 25 anni e da 5 anni frequento un uomo sposato.
> Si, lo so, non è giusto, non è una bella cosa, faccio schifo, sono una rovina famiglie ecc.. mi sento già abbastanza male da sola.
> 
> ...


Io penso che lei si è inventata un po' tutto. Per modo di dire. Secondo me hanno attinto a un'esperienza che lei ha vissuto in prima persona (da traditrice) e ora cambia solo ruolo.

Me lo fa pensare il tono in cui si rivolge a te. Mi meraviglia che non si è incazzata per niente. Quindi c'è qualcosa che non torna.

Se avesse sgamato suo marito allora si rivolgerebbe a te in modo diverso. Invece mi sembra che sia proprio rilassata. E perciò penso che ti stia raccontando una storia.


----------



## disincantata (11 Dicembre 2013)

Visto le dimensioni della casa e la località turistica, la vista magnifica, potresti proporre a tuo padre di aprire un B&B. Dovrebbero essere tre le stanze consentite e  con determinate caratteristiche.

Sarebbe un modo per guadagnare e conoscere molta gente.


----------



## lordie (11 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io penso che lei si è inventata un po' tutto. Per modo di dire. Secondo me hanno attinto a un'esperienza che lei ha vissuto in prima persona (da traditrice) e ora cambia solo ruolo.
> 
> Me lo fa pensare il tono in cui si rivolge a te. Mi meraviglia che non si è incazzata per niente. Quindi c'è qualcosa che non torna.
> 
> Se avesse sgamato suo marito allora si rivolgerebbe a te in modo diverso. Invece mi sembra che sia proprio rilassata. E perciò penso che ti stia raccontando una storia.


Noo io non credo che lei l'abbia mai mai mai mai tradito.. non penso proprio..
diciamo che nella prima parte del messaggio sembra un bel po' arrabbiata, però sembra più arrabbiata del fatto che io potrei averne parlato in giro.. piuttosto che del fatto che io frequenti il marito..
Nella seconda parte si perde in consigli.. dicendomi che la gente a cui ho fatto confidenze mi ha tradita.. che mi consiglia di non spifferare tutto ai 4 venti.. mi parla di dignità.. mi ricorda che la donna viene sempre considerata la poco di buono mentre l'uomo no..


altra cosa che mi fa un po' innervosire è che lei tra i suoi amici di FB ha ben due ex amanti del marito!! con una delle due tra l'altro si lascia messaggi dolci in bacheca!! immagino che di loro non sappia nulla!



disincantata ha detto:


> Visto le dimensioni della casa e la località turistica, la vista magnifica, potresti proporre a tuo padre di aprire un B&B. Dovrebbero essere tre le stanze consentite e con determinate caratteristiche.
> 
> Sarebbe un modo per guadagnare e conoscere molta gente.


Nel mio paesino ce ne sono due.. ma stanno chiudendo, non viene nessuno qua.. vengono solo in estate quelli che hanno la casa.. il posto è bello però c'è di meglio.. qua non c'è niente da fare! 
Anche le piste da sci valgono poco, impianti vecchissimi e mezzi rotti! 
Questo posto potrebbe valere molto ma non sappiamo valorizzarlo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Noo io non credo che lei l'abbia mai mai mai mai tradito.. non penso proprio..
> diciamo che nella prima parte del messaggio sembra un bel po' arrabbiata, però sembra più arrabbiata del fatto che io potrei averne parlato in giro.. piuttosto che del fatto che io frequenti il marito..
> Nella seconda parte si perde in consigli.. dicendomi che la gente a cui ho fatto confidenze mi ha tradita.. che mi consiglia di non spifferare tutto ai 4 venti.. mi parla di dignità.. mi ricorda che la donna viene sempre considerata la poco di buono mentre l'uomo no..
> 
> ...


Allora unica altra spiegazione è che non è realmente dispiaciuta e le piace essere tradita. In tal modo lei accetterebbe di essere tradita ma non vuole che si parli in giro. Io penso che una persona incazzata per via del tradimento si comporterebbe in modo diverso. Invece sembra che sia solo incazzata perché crede che vi siano delle voci in giro.


----------



## Zod (11 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora unica altra spiegazione è che non è realmente dispiaciuta e le piace essere tradita. In tal modo lei accetterebbe di essere tradita ma non vuole che si parli in giro. Io penso che una persona incazzata per via del tradimento si comporterebbe in modo diverso. Invece sembra che sia solo incazzata perché crede che vi siano delle voci in giro.


 Probabilmente appartiene a quella cultura dove viene accettato che il marito possa tradire, me non che possa essere una checca. In pratica si sente danneggiata più nel veder danneggiata l'immagine del marito e indirettamente la sua, piuttosto che essere cornuta.


----------



## Zod (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Mi piace molto la MTB però purtroppo non posso farla.. ho un problema alle ginocchia e se voglio continuare a giocare a tennis devo sforzarle il meno possibile infatti ho dovuto vendere la bici e la cyclette..
> In compenso però mi faccio delle grandi camminate quando viene la bella stagione!
> Mi sono appassionata anche alle scalate..


Alla fine, gira che ti rigira, stai meglio di tutti quanti qui dentro. In effetti sei giovane, hai la salute, hai delle passioni, hai una famiglia che ti ama, studi, lavori.... stona solo il feticista....come un ragno su un abito da sposa. Impallinalo.


----------



## disincantata (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Noo io non credo che lei l'abbia mai mai mai mai tradito.. non penso proprio..
> diciamo che nella prima parte del messaggio sembra un bel po' arrabbiata, però sembra più arrabbiata del fatto che io potrei averne parlato in giro.. piuttosto che del fatto che io frequenti il marito..
> Nella seconda parte si perde in consigli.. dicendomi che la gente a cui ho fatto confidenze mi ha tradita.. che mi consiglia di non spifferare tutto ai 4 venti.. mi parla di dignità.. mi ricorda che la donna viene sempre considerata la poco di buono mentre l'uomo no..
> 
> ...



Mi ricorda la Val Gerola. Però la gente va ovunque, , i posti vanno pubblicizzati. 

Ho dormito  in un paio di  B&B in mezzo al nulla in centro-Sardegna difficilissimi persino  da trovare  e sono  frequentati.  Non c'era attrazione di alcun genere se non, in uno dei due,  aria fresca di notte in piena estate.  Villanovatulo e Lunamatrona.  Trovano cliente soprattutto stranieri tramite internet.


----------



## lordie (11 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi ricorda la Val Gerola. Però la gente va ovunque, , i posti vanno pubblicizzati.
> 
> Ho dormito  in un paio di  B&B in mezzo al nulla in centro-Sardegna difficilissimi persino  da trovare  e sono  frequentati.  Non c'era attrazione di alcun genere se non, in uno dei due,  aria fresca di notte in piena estate.  Villanovatulo e Lunamatrona.  Trovano cliente soprattutto stranieri tramite internet.


mah sai, qua per raggiungere una pizzeria ti devi fare 30km.. i due B&B nel mio paese sono stati abbondantemente pubblicizzati, me ne ero occupata io! però pochissime prenotazioni! e la gente lamentava proprio il fatto che qua non ci sono servizi purtroppo!



Zod ha detto:


> Alla fine, gira che ti rigira, stai meglio di tutti quanti qui dentro. In effetti sei giovane, hai la salute, hai delle passioni, hai una famiglia che ti ama, studi, lavori.... stona solo il feticista....come un ragno su un abito da sposa. Impallinalo.


se vedi gli aspetti positivi si, sto bene! però al di la di lui ci son tante cose che non vanno.. però quelle non si possono cambiare.. primo tra tutte.. mi manca mia mamma!



Zod ha detto:


> Probabilmente appartiene a quella cultura dove viene accettato che il marito possa tradire, me non che possa essere una checca. In pratica si sente danneggiata più nel veder danneggiata l'immagine del marito e indirettamente la sua, piuttosto che essere cornuta.


può essere.. però se fosse rimasta così schifata l'avrebbe lasciato..


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Una viene qui a chiedere consigli e tu la bombardi con queste domande maliziose pruriginose.... Mahhhhh



Guarda, il primo post era per dirle che magari le cose che immaginava così vergognose, non lo erano per nulla.
Quando ha risposto, la mia curiosità ovviamente ha preso il sopravvento. Non mi aspettavo che circoscrivesse l'ambito.
Per questo motivo, le ho detto di NON rispondermi a meno che in realtà non volesse dirlo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Noo io non credo che lei l'abbia mai mai mai mai tradito.. non penso proprio..
> diciamo che nella prima parte del messaggio sembra un bel po' arrabbiata, però sembra più arrabbiata del fatto che io potrei averne parlato in giro.. piuttosto che del fatto che io frequenti il marito..
> Nella seconda parte si perde in consigli.. dicendomi che la gente a cui ho fatto confidenze mi ha tradita.. che mi consiglia di non spifferare tutto ai 4 venti.. mi parla di dignità.. mi ricorda che la donna viene sempre considerata la poco di buono mentre l'uomo no..
> 
> ...


Certo che lui è proprio un principe!!


----------



## Zod (11 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, il primo post era per dirle che magari le cose che immaginava così vergognose, non lo erano per nulla.
> Quando ha risposto, la mia curiosità ovviamente ha preso il sopravvento. Non mi aspettavo che circoscrivesse l'ambito.
> Per questo motivo, le ho detto di NON rispondermi a meno che in realtà non volesse dirlo.


Sono stato io per primo a "sondare" le circostanze, quindi nel rispondere al tuo post facevo il falso moralista per scherzare... 

La curiosità è l'anima dell'intelligenza.


----------



## lordie (11 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che lui è proprio un principe!!


Una di loro so per certo che era una sua amante.. l'altra lo do per scontato..

tra l'altro le voci che negli anni sono arrivate a me.. riguardano tre sue colleghe... quindi comunque di lui si parlava anche prima..


----------



## Zod (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> mah sai, qua per raggiungere una pizzeria ti devi fare 30km.. i due B&B nel mio paese sono stati abbondantemente pubblicizzati, me ne ero occupata io! però pochissime prenotazioni! e la gente lamentava proprio il fatto che qua non ci sono servizi purtroppo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace molto, per te, e in quanto padre anche per tuo padre, che ha dovuto svolgere un difficilissimo doppio ruolo, sapendo che nonostante tutti gli sforzi, non sarebbe mai stato in grado di non farti soffrire la mancanza di tua madre. La consapevolezza di non poter fare nulla per togliere un dolore ai figli è un momento molto critico per un genitore, talvolta è vissuto come un incolpevole fallimento personale.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono stato io per primo a "sondare" le circostanze, quindi nel rispondere al tuo post facevo il falso moralista per scherzare...
> 
> La curiosità è l'anima dell'intelligenza.



Ups.

Ok.

E' che dai, io rispetto il suo pudore, ma c'è poco da fare, non può non venire la curiosità.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Una di loro so per certo che era una sua amante.. l'altra lo do per scontato..
> 
> tra l'altro le voci che negli anni sono arrivate a me.. riguardano tre sue colleghe... quindi comunque di lui si parlava anche prima..


Ti affascina far parte della squadra?


----------



## lordie (11 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto, per te, e in quanto padre anche per tuo padre, che ha dovuto svolgere un difficilissimo doppio ruolo, sapendo che nonostante tutti gli sforzi, non sarebbe mai stato in grado di non farti soffrire la mancanza di tua madre. La consapevolezza di non poter fare nulla per togliere un dolore ai figli è un momento molto critico per un genitore, talvolta è vissuto come un incolpevole fallimento personale.


Grazie!! In più qualche giorno fa ho avuto un altro lutto in famiglia.. è un periodaccio..
Comunque il babbo se la cava  gli vogliamo molto bene!


----------



## lordie (11 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti affascina far parte della squadra?


Ovviamente no.. 
Ma se perdi la testa per qualcuno non pensi più di tanto alle persone con cui è stato.. per te non è così?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Ovviamente no..
> Ma se perdi la testa per qualcuno non pensi più di tanto alle persone con cui è stato.. per te non è così?


Dipende. Se è sposato ed entro a far parte della squadra sì. Mi do un valore e sto con chi rispetta il mio valore.


----------



## lordie (11 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende. Se è sposato ed entro a far parte della squadra sì. Mi do un valore e sto con chi rispetta il mio valore.


evidentemente sei migliore di me.. che ti devo dire..


----------



## Zod (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> evidentemente sei migliore di me.. che ti devo dire..


Tieni presente che Siri inizialmente lo hanno sviluppato sul modello di Brunetta, poi ci hanno lavorato tre anni per umanizzarlo il più possibile.


----------



## Sole (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Ovviamente no..
> Ma *se perdi la testa per qualcuno *non pensi più di tanto alle persone con cui è stato.. per te non è così?


Mai perdere la testa per qualcuno, se perdere la testa vuol dire non riuscire a percepire la sua povertà umana. La testa deve sempre stare ben attaccata al collo.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> evidentemente sei migliore di me.. che ti devo dire..


Diversa non migliore...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> evidentemente sei migliore di me.. che ti devo dire..


Io mi do un valore che tu ancora non ti dai


----------



## danielacala (12 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io penso sia questione di indole, ho una figlia che pur di stare in compagnia uscire divertirsi non guarda niente o quasi, salvo mollarli appena trova di meglio, una di una serietà assoluta, una innamorata persa di uno stronzo che la sfrutta in vari modi da vent'anni o quasi.
> 
> 
> Lordie ha vissuto in città, in estate il paese si rianima, non l'ha ordinato il medico di trovarlo per forza in paese.  Inoltre l'ha addocchiato lei per prima ed a 15anni....
> ...





lordie ha detto:


> Noo io non credo che lei l'abbia mai mai mai mai tradito.. non penso proprio..
> diciamo che nella prima parte del messaggio sembra un bel po' arrabbiata, però sembra più arrabbiata del fatto che io potrei averne parlato in giro.. piuttosto che del fatto che io frequenti il marito..
> Nella seconda parte si perde in consigli.. dicendomi che la gente a cui ho fatto confidenze mi ha tradita.. che mi consiglia di non spifferare tutto ai 4 venti.. mi parla di dignità.. mi ricorda che la donna viene sempre considerata la poco di buono mentre l'uomo no..
> 
> ...


Forse NON TI HA SCRITTO LA MOGLIE 
MA IL TUO AMANTE! 

SVEGLIA..MOLLALO BIMBA!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tieni presente che Siri inizialmente lo hanno sviluppato sul modello di Brunetta, poi ci hanno lavorato tre anni per umanizzarlo il più possibile.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Forse NON TI HA SCRITTO LA MOGLIE
> MA IL TUO AMANTE!
> 
> SVEGLIA..MOLLALO BIMBA!




Tu si che la sai lunga eh?

Ma sei una moglie danielosa no?


----------



## oceansize (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Mai perdere la testa per qualcuno, se perdere la testa vuol dire non riuscire a percepire la sua povertà umana. La testa deve sempre stare ben attaccata al collo.


:up::up::up:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi do un valore che tu ancora non ti dai


questa è l'unica cosa che deve interessarti d'ora in poi



danielacala ha detto:


> Forse NON TI HA SCRITTO LA MOGLIE
> MA IL TUO AMANTE!
> 
> *SVEGLIA..MOLLALO BIMBA!*


----------



## Principessa (12 Dicembre 2013)

Eh si.
Ma sai quanti ne trovi che ti danno molto di più di quello che ti dà lui?

E' inutile ragionare con il cuore quando si vive un amore "malato" o che ci fa male.

Ragiona con la testa, ti farà solo bene, con il tempo anche tutto il resto di te si allineerà sulla strada giusta.


----------



## Principessa (12 Dicembre 2013)

A parte che, secondo me, come la mia amica che ha mollato il tizio sposato dopo 10 anni, pure a te ci vorrà poco per uscirne... 

Una persona che in tanto tempo ha avuto solo le briciole, apprezza di più e anche meglio degli altri le storie normali.


----------



## lordie (12 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Forse NON TI HA SCRITTO LA MOGLIE
> MA IL TUO AMANTE!
> 
> SVEGLIA..MOLLALO BIMBA!


è impossibie, lei.. guarda caso, mi ha scritto proprio quando lui era all'estero per lavoro.. sembra quasi che abbia aspettato che lui uscisse di casa.





Principessa ha detto:


> A parte che, secondo me, come la mia amica che ha mollato il tizio sposato dopo 10 anni, pure a te ci vorrà poco per uscirne...





Principessa ha detto:


> Una persona che in tanto tempo ha avuto solo le briciole, apprezza di più e anche meglio degli altri le storie normali.




dovrei trovare qualcun'altro.. forse sarebbe la cosa migliore.. trovare un ragazzo diverso e che mi voglia bene.. allora il distacco sarebbe meno difficile.. credo.


----------



## lordie (12 Dicembre 2013)

scusate mi ero persa questi messaggi :unhappy:



Zod ha detto:


> Tieni presente che Siri inizialmente lo hanno sviluppato sul modello di Brunetta, poi ci hanno lavorato tre anni per umanizzarlo il più possibile.


:rotfl:



Sole ha detto:


> Mai perdere la testa per qualcuno, se perdere la testa vuol dire non riuscire a percepire la sua povertà umana. La testa deve sempre stare ben attaccata al collo.


ne farò tesoro per il futuro.. anche se ora come ora sento che non avrò mai un legame del genere con nessuno, non proverò mai gli stessi sentimenti..



farfalla ha detto:


> Diversa non migliore...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi do un valore che tu ancora non ti dai



Io Brunetta ti invidio perchè mi sembra tua abbia un carattere molto forte..


----------



## tesla (12 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Ovviamente no..
> Ma se perdi la testa per qualcuno non pensi più di tanto alle persone con cui è stato.. per te non è così?




certo che si, non solo considero "con chi è stato" una discriminante ben precisa ma anche un dato essenziale.
non mi metterei MAI con qualcuno che è stato/a con persone discutibili o che hanno qualcosa che per me non va'.
è comunque una discriminante, se ti sei accompagnato a qualcuno di "dubbia qualità" qualcosa di dubbio lo hai anche tu, sicuramente.
ne faccio una questione etica, di igiene e profilassi, di mia moralità.
o quantomeno di sopravvivenza! perchè uno stronzo è uno stronzo sempre, se si è adattato/a a stare con degli stronzi una percentuale di questa caratteristica ce l'avrà sicuro.
ma vedi lordie, tu dai per scontato che a questo tizio non si possa dire di no.
che sia il tuo karma/destino/imperativo categorico.
ma vogliamo dire basta a questo rapporto malato? cioè, ma 10 anni a correre dietro a questo tizio non ti sembra abbastanza?
ha una moglie (che ti ha anche scritto) ma farti una vita tua no?! comincia a eliminare questa ossessione per questo tizio di dubbio spessore.
è sposato, è uno sporcaccione, è più grande di te, in paese prima o poi ti rideranno dietro, la moglie ti prenderà a schioppettate...ma cosa aspetti?


----------



## lolapal (12 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> è impossibie, lei.. guarda caso, mi ha scritto proprio quando lui era all'estero per lavoro.. sembra quasi che abbia aspettato che lui uscisse di casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara Lordie, non è assolutamente così! Tu lo puoi, anzi lo dovresti, lasciare per te stessa e non perché hai un altro. Puoi stare sola e ricostruirti,anzi dovresti, prima di trovare un ragazzo diverso: essere serena co te stessa, così saprai cosa e, soprattutto, chi vuoi...


:smile:


----------



## disincantata (12 Dicembre 2013)

:up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi do un valore che tu ancora non ti dai


:up::up::up:

Però lei è giovane ma il suo errore, perchè lo è sicuramente, perchè non gli ha lasciato niente di bello da ricordare, ci può stare, solo che sta durando troppo e soprattutto ha perso molti anni in cui poteva fare di meglio.


----------



## disincantata (12 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Ovviamente no..
> Ma se perdi la testa per qualcuno non pensi più di tanto alle persone con cui è stato.. per te non è così?



Sai che con loro il rischio è che non si tratti solo del passato ma del presente, uno cosi non se ne lascia scappare una. Non penserei di essere l'unico diversivo.


----------



## danielacala (12 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> è impossibie, lei.. guarda caso, mi ha scritto proprio quando lui era all'estero per lavoro.. sembra quasi che abbia aspettato che lui uscisse di casa.
> 
> PERCHE' DALL ESTERO NON SI PUO' SCRIVERE?
> 
> ...


----------



## danielacala (12 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai che con loro il rischio è che non si tratti solo del passato ma del presente, uno cosi non se ne lascia scappare una. Non penserei di essere l'unico diversivo.



QUOTO:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> scusate mi ero persa questi messaggi :unhappy:
> 
> 
> :rotfl:
> ...


Io ti invidio i 25 anni!:mrgreen:
La forza e la stima la troverai presto :up:


----------



## lordie (12 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai che con loro il rischio è che non si tratti solo del passato ma del presente, uno cosi non se ne lascia scappare una. Non penserei di essere l'unico diversivo.


Si, l'ho sempre pensato.. però non saprei dove possa trovare il tempo per altre.. visto che quando non lavora si sente con  me.. o sta con me.. cmq il dubbio mi è sempre venuto.. 



danielacala ha detto:


> *PERCHE' DALL ESTERO NON SI PUO' SCRIVERE?
> *
> Fai come mia figlia...MAMMA sai che avevi ragione:up:
> 
> ...


No, è andato via qualche giorno ma non si è portato computer o cellulare x navigare in internet.. spiegarlo sarebbe troppo complesso.. cmq so per certo che non aveva modo di collegarsi ad internet..
Quindi è stata lei che, approfittando del fatto che il marito non fosse a casa, mi ha scritto..
che poi non ho capito se sia stato un caso il fatto che mi abbia scritto proprio quando lui non c'era oppure se l'ha fatto per un motivo

Sarei orgogliosa di una figlia come me? NO, certo che no!
Però non la condannerei, cercherei di capire come mai è arrivata a quel punto..



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti invidio i 25 anni!:mrgreen:
> La forza e la stima la troverai presto :up:


lo spero proprio!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Si, l'ho sempre pensato.. però non saprei dove possa trovare il tempo per altre.. visto che quando non lavora si sente con  me.. o sta con me.. cmq il dubbio mi è sempre venuto..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;JJpwy9pAnXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJpwy9pAnXs[/video]


----------



## danielacala (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sarei orgogliosa di una figlia come me? NO, certo che no!
Però non la condannerei, cercherei di capire come mai è arrivata a quel punto..

Parti da li... cerca di capire come mai sei arrivata a quel punto

Nessuno in questo Forum condanna...ma fuori quella che deve 
azzittire la gente SEI TU...perche' quel cretino non ti PROTEGGE
e tu sei giovane , i suoi gusti EROTICI non sono nulla,
Quello che che conta e' la tua DIGNITA'


----------



## danielacala (12 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;JJpwy9pAnXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJpwy9pAnXs[/video]


BRAVA BRUNETTA:up:


----------



## Zod (12 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> lordie ha detto:
> 
> 
> > è impossibie, lei.. guarda caso, mi ha scritto proprio quando lui era all'estero per lavoro.. sembra quasi che abbia aspettato che lui uscisse di casa.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non vedo perché un padre e una madre non debbano essere orgogliosi di una figlia come lei. È una vittima. Non c'è un solo messaggio in cui si scaglia con odio contro qualcuno. È una brava ragazza con dei valori che tradisce per amore, non per guadagno.
> ...


----------



## lordie (12 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video=youtube;JJpwy9pAnXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJpwy9pAnXs[/video]


Bellissima, quando l'ascoltavo pensavo sempre a questa mia situazione 
"Resta speciale non ti buttare via"  bella bella.. 
Sono scoppiata in un pianto lunghissimo, sto un po' sfogando..




danielacala ha detto:


> *Parti da li... cerca di capire come mai sei arrivata a quel punto
> *
> Nessuno in questo Forum condanna...ma fuori quella che deve
> azzittire la gente SEI TU...perche' quel cretino non ti PROTEGGE
> ...


Un genere di introspezione come questa non riesco a farla, se ci provo non ci salto fuori.. mi sento come quando a scuola cercavo di risolvere la funzioni algebriche.. e mi ci perdevo.. alla fine lasciavo perdere.. o come si dice dalle mie parti "ci davo a mucchio" 
Dovrei davvero tornare indietro di anni per capire come sono finita così.. e quando provavo a farlo dallo psicologo eravamo in due a perderci nei miei pensieri..
Di dignità mi parla anche la moglie di lui nel messaggio..



Zod ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non vedo perché un padre e una madre non debbano essere orgogliosi di una figlia come lei. È una vittima. Non c'è un solo messaggio in cui si scaglia con odio contro qualcuno. È una brava ragazza con dei valori che tradisce per amore, non per guadagno.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non vedo perché un padre e una madre non debbano essere orgogliosi di una figlia come lei. È una vittima. Non c'è un solo messaggio in cui si scaglia con odio contro qualcuno. È una brava ragazza con dei valori che tradisce per amore, non per guadagno.





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Non è che una che si fa trattare male per amore faccia contento un genitore.
In ogni caso io l'ho letto non come un giudizio negativo su di lei ma come un'esortazione di essere all'altezza di sé stessa e di quello che è e vuole essere.


----------



## tesla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che una che si fa trattare male per amore faccia contento un genitore.
> In ogni caso io l'ho letto non come un giudizio negativo su di lei ma come un'esortazione di essere all'altezza di sé stessa e di quello che è e vuole essere.



:up:


----------



## danielacala (12 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che una che si fa trattare male per amore faccia contento un genitore.
> In ogni caso io l'ho letto non come un giudizio negativo su di lei ma come un'esortazione di essere all'altezza di sé stessa e di quello che è e vuole essere.


Ma chi si permette di dare giudizi

Ogni discorso cara PICCINA 
ti porta alla MOGLIE, 
perché mi ha scritto questo
e perché qui..e perché la'..
BASTA ..E VIVITI QUESTA BELLA E SANA STORIA D'AMORE

Io vi saluto


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che una che si fa trattare male per amore faccia contento un genitore.
> In ogni caso io l'ho letto non come un giudizio negativo su di lei ma come un'esortazione di essere all'altezza di sé stessa e di quello che è e vuole essere.


Nemmeno io ho letto un giudizio.
Se fossi sua madre sarei preoccupata per lei ma non cambierebbe il mio essere orgogliosa di mia figlia.
É una brava ragazza con tante qualità. È solo cresciuta in una realtà troppo piccola e quell'uomo sembra l'unica via di fuga da qyesta realtà.
Se solo potesse andarsene nel giro di poco dimenticherebbe questa brutta storia. Ora si attacca a l'unico uomo che le da attenzioni


----------



## lordie (13 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ma chi si permette di dare giudizi
> 
> Ogni discorso cara PICCINA
> ti porta alla MOGLIE,
> ...


Si ma daniela io non ho scritto in questo forum convinta di avere "una bella e sana storia d'amore" ho scritto per tutt'altro motivo.. e di certo non ho scritto per trovare il coraggio di continuare "questa bella e sana storia d'amore" bensì il contrario.
è ovvio che in questo momento ho tantissime domande..credo sia fisiologico.
I vari perchè, non riesco ad eliminarli così, forse per te è facile.. forse nella tua vita hai vissuto esperienze diverse e comunque sei riuscita a darti tutte le risposte che cercavi ed hai trovato la forza per cambiare ciò che non andava.. se è così ti ammiro molto.. 
Io non riesco in due giorni ad eliminare 10 anni della mia vita.. 
Se sono qui è perchè voglio intraprendere questo cammino.. e di certo non per pretendere la compassione della gente..




farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho letto un giudizio.
> Se fossi sua madre sarei preoccupata per lei ma non cambierebbe il mio essere orgogliosa di mia figlia.
> É una brava ragazza con tante qualità. È solo cresciuta in una realtà troppo piccola e quell'uomo sembra l'unica via di fuga da qyesta realtà.
> Se solo potesse andarsene nel giro di poco dimenticherebbe questa brutta storia. Ora si attacca a l'unico uomo che le da attenzioni


Il fatto è che comunque mia madre non c'è, se ci fosse non so cosa penserebbe di me.. mio padre (che è un ottimo padre) lavora lontano da casa quindi sin da quando ero piccola è stato sempre poco presente fisicamente ed ogni tanto, a causa del suo carattere molto chiuso, è stato anche poco affettuoso. So che mi vuole bene ma non me l'ha mai dimostrato con un abbraccio o con una carezza.
Grazie per le belle cose che hai detto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ho letto un giudizio.
> Se fossi sua madre sarei preoccupata per lei ma non cambierebbe il mio essere orgogliosa di mia figlia.
> É una brava ragazza con tante qualità. È solo cresciuta in una realtà troppo piccola e quell'uomo sembra l'unica via di fuga da qyesta realtà.
> Se solo potesse andarsene nel giro di poco dimenticherebbe questa brutta storia. Ora si attacca a l'unico uomo che le da attenzioni


:up:
Dovremmo trovarle casa in città.


----------



## lordie (13 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Dovremmo trovarle casa in città.


 se mi trovi anche i soldi per viverci un annetto ti faccio la statua


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> danielacala ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non vedo perché un padre e una madre non debbano essere orgogliosi di una figlia come lei.* È una vittima*. Non c'è un solo messaggio in cui si scaglia con odio contro qualcuno. È una brava ragazza con dei valori che tradisce per amore, non per guadagno.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> abbassiamo i toni...
> Anche io credo che ci sia una componente di plagio, in questa storia... ma vittima mi pare esagerato.
> Ha 25 anni, non è rinchiusa in una cantina da un aguzzino.
> Non ha avuto probabilmente neppure la possibilità di confrontare questa storia con altre... ma 2-3 parametri per darne un giudizio li aveva anche lei.
> ...


E lui ne aveva già 40 :unhappy:


----------



## lordie (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ho parlato con mio padre, della possibilità magari più avanti di spostarmi..
Purtroppo sembra essere una possibilità molto remota.. dice che se non guadagnassi qualcosina anche io al bar non saremmo in grado neanche di pagarmi l'università.. e poi come farebbe senza di me in casa, lui non c'è mai per lavoro..
Tra l'altro lo sento molto giù, si sente il peso di tutta la famiglia sulle spalle.. Non so se avrò il coraggio di parlargliene nuovamente un domani.
mi sento come se, dopo anni di cammino (indubbiamente scegliendo tutte le strade sbagliate), mi trovassi ad un punto morto, una strada chiusa.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Ho parlato con mio padre, della possibilità magari più avanti di spostarmi..
> Purtroppo sembra essere una possibilità molto remota.. dice che se non guadagnassi qualcosina anche io al bar non saremmo in grado neanche di pagarmi l'università.. e poi come farebbe senza di me in casa, lui non c'è mai per lavoro..
> Tra l'altro lo sento molto giù, si sente il peso di tutta la famiglia sulle spalle.. Non so se avrò il coraggio di parlargliene nuovamente un domani.
> mi sento come se, dopo anni di cammino (indubbiamente scegliendo tutte le strade sbagliate), mi trovassi ad un punto morto, una strada chiusa.


Non hai letto il cartello a destra il km prima....
Lavori in corso...finiranno presto, poi aprono la niova strada. .dritto pe drittto. Non ti puoi sbagliare
Coraggio


----------



## lordie (13 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Non hai letto il cartello a destra il km prima....
> Lavori in corso...finiranno presto, poi aprono la niova strada. .dritto pe drittto. Non ti puoi sbagliare
> Coraggio


Lo spero.. però boh, guardando in faccia la realtà.. non vedo tante possibilità..
Non mi viene neanche voglia di alzarmi al mattino


----------



## disincantata (13 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Lo spero.. però boh, guardando in faccia la realtà.. non vedo tante possibilità..
> Non mi viene neanche voglia di alzarmi al mattino



Qui sbagli cara. Come priorità metti lo studio, devi recuperare gli esami, laurearti, sei giovane, hai pure un piccolo lavoro, devi aiutare la tua famiglia e  tutto questo non è  poco. 

Forza. Non devi lasciarti andare.

Non c'è un uomo al mondo che meriti di farci perdere  la salute. Se proprio ci deve essere deve servire per farci stare meglio. Deve lasciarci qualcosa di bello. Deve farci stare bene anche quando è lontano.
Non essendo un marito.


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Ho parlato con mio padre, della possibilità magari più avanti di spostarmi..
> Purtroppo sembra essere una possibilità molto remota.. dice che se non guadagnassi qualcosina anche io al bar non saremmo in grado neanche di pagarmi l'università.. e poi come farebbe senza di me in casa, lui non c'è mai per lavoro..
> Tra l'altro lo sento molto giù, si sente il peso di tutta la famiglia sulle spalle.. Non so se avrò il coraggio di parlargliene nuovamente un domani.
> mi sento come se, dopo anni di cammino (indubbiamente scegliendo tutte le strade sbagliate), mi trovassi ad un punto morto, una strada chiusa.


un passo per volta,s'era detto o sbaglio?

ora pensa al prossimo esame.  poi a quello dopo.  poi a quello dopo ancora.  poi verrà il momento della tesi.

nel frattempo il tuo fratellino magari non sarà più tanto ino e comincerà ad aiutarti.     tuo padre da come lo descrivi mi pare un uomo buono,magari ruvido come la gente di montagna spesso è.

sa bene che non potrà tenerti attaccata al nido in eterno e provvederà diversamente alle esigenze della casa.

quindi niente disperazione o pensieri cupi....prenditi il tempo necessario a farti uscire dalla mente e dal cuore il 46enne,ma assolutamente non fermarti.

lo devi a te stessa,in primis.


----------



## lordie (13 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qui sbagli cara. Come priorità metti lo studio, devi recuperare gli esami, laurearti, sei giovane, hai pure un piccolo lavoro, devi aiutare la tua famiglia e  tutto questo non è  poco.
> 
> Forza. Non devi lasciarti andare.
> 
> ...


sto studiando, ho un esame la settimana prossima.. passo la giornata sui libri ma riesco a fare pochissima roba.. in 6 ore ho fatto 3 pagine! la mente vaga.. non riesco a stare tranquilla adesso...
Non so nemmeno con che faccia andrò a dare l'esame..


----------



## lordie (13 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> un passo per volta,s'era detto o sbaglio?
> 
> ora pensa al prossimo esame.  poi a quello dopo.  poi a quello dopo ancora.  poi verrà il momento della tesi.
> 
> ...


mio padre è una persona splendida... però è un po' troppo ruvido.. esageratamente!

farmelo uscire dalla mente e non fermarmi sono le due cose più difficili.. confido nel fatto che ci riuscirò.. intanto però fa male..


----------



## Principessa (13 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> mio padre è una persona splendida... però è un po' troppo ruvido.. esageratamente!
> 
> farmelo uscire dalla mente e non fermarmi sono le due cose più difficili.. confido nel fatto che ci riuscirò.. intanto però fa male..


La città più vicina a te qual è?
Prova a conoscere ragazzi di lì!
Vedi che appena conosci un altro ti passa prima che immagini!


----------



## lordie (13 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> La città più vicina a te qual è?
> Prova a conoscere ragazzi di lì!
> Vedi che appena conosci un altro ti passa prima che immagini!


La città più vicina a me è a 64km...


----------



## Principessa (13 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> La città più vicina a me è a 64km...


Capirai  pensavo peggio!
E secondo te non lo trovi un bravo ragazzo di lì che nel weekend ti porta in giro e ti fa divertire, con cui avere una bella storia?
Prova!


----------



## lordie (13 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Capirai  pensavo peggio!
> E secondo te non lo trovi un bravo ragazzo di lì che nel weekend ti porta in giro e ti fa divertire, con cui avere una bella storia?
> Prova!


come si rimorchia?  sai che non l'ho mai fatto? 
come lo trovo un ragazzo che vive a 64 km da me? a ballare non ci posso andare proprio per una questione economica...amici non ne ho :S perchè deve essere sempre tutto difficile?

cmq mi dispiace di rompervi così tanto...devo sembrare proprio lagnosa.
grazie però per la vostra vicinanza "virtuale"  significa molto per me poter parlare con qualcuno delle mie sensazioni ora come ora..


----------



## Principessa (13 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> come si rimorchia?  sai che non l'ho mai fatto?
> come lo trovo un ragazzo che vive a 64 km da me? a ballare non ci posso andare proprio per una questione economica...amici non ne ho :S perchè deve essere sempre tutto difficile?
> 
> cmq mi dispiace di rompervi così tanto...devo sembrare proprio lagnosa.
> grazie però per la vostra vicinanza "virtuale"  significa molto per me poter parlare con qualcuno delle mie sensazioni ora come ora..


Ti iscrivi a qualche chat - i siti per incontri no, ci sono troppi zozzi - metti qualche tua foto carina e naturale, vai nella stanza dedicata alla città a te più vicina, e cominci a chiacchierare con chi ti scrive.
Basta quello. Nelle chat i maschi sono la maggioranza e saranno loro a scriverti, talmente in tanti che dovrai fare una selezione.
Scarta subito la gente impegnata, quelli analfabeti totali, quelli che parlano solo di sesso e quelli che dopo qualche tempo non ti mandano la foto e il numero di telefono.


----------



## Zod (14 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti iscrivi a qualche chat - i siti per incontri no, ci sono troppi zozzi - metti qualche tua foto carina e naturale, vai nella stanza dedicata alla città a te più vicina, e cominci a chiacchierare con chi ti scrive.
> Basta quello. Nelle chat i maschi sono la maggioranza e saranno loro a scriverti, talmente in tanti che dovrai fare una selezione.
> Scarta subito la gente impegnata, quelli analfabeti totali, quelli che parlano solo di sesso e quelli che dopo qualche tempo non ti mandano la foto e il numero di telefono.


Caspita! Abbiamo una intenditrice qua. Hai qualche consiglio anche riguardo al primo incontro?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Caspita! Abbiamo una intenditrice qua. Hai qualche consiglio anche riguardo al primo incontro?


Fidati ne sa una più del diavolo credimi...
Con sta qua neanche i coperchi servono...


----------



## Principessa (14 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati ne sa una più del diavolo credimi...
> Con sta qua neanche i coperchi servono...


Esagerato  ho solo una discreta esperienza in merito!
Ho visto troppe volte il film "c'è post@ per te" e penso che il grande amore si possa trovare anche su internet.
Prima forse era più semplice, c'erano tante perle rare oltre ai maniaci e agli sfigati.
Ora purtroppo sono tutti su internet.


----------



## Principessa (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Caspita! Abbiamo una intenditrice qua. Hai qualche consiglio anche riguardo al primo incontro?


Certo!
Il consiglio più ovvio è di accettare appuntamenti solo di mattina o pomeriggio, scegliendo un bar o un locale frequentato.
Dire alle amiche più strette con chi, quando e dove si esce, lasciando anche a loro nome e recapito del tizio.

Vestirsi carina ma non troppo. Trucco leggero.

Lasciarsi desiderare sempre, niente baci e altro.


----------



## lordie (14 Dicembre 2013)

è che io sarei un po' contraria agli incontri su internet  boh, ho amiche che hanno trovato persone orrende... 
Sono una fan degli incontri "dal vivo" solo che le cose non procedono mai bene 
ad un concerto avevo conosciuto un ragazzo, mi aveva subito lasciato il cell... poi però mi diceva di non scrivergli perchè era fidanzato  
credo di avere la calamita -.-"


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> è che io sarei un po' contraria agli incontri su internet  boh, ho amiche che hanno trovato persone orrende...
> Sono una fan degli incontri "dal vivo" solo che le cose non procedono mai bene
> ad un concerto avevo conosciuto un ragazzo, mi aveva subito lasciato il cell... poi però mi diceva di non scrivergli perchè era fidanzato
> credo di avere la calamita -.-"


Pensa a chi hai conosciuto dal vivo.


----------



## lordie (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa a chi hai conosciuto dal vivo.


vabbè però è stato un caso dai  non saranno tutti così!
Vorrei conoscere qualcuno come si sono conosciuti i miei genitori 

Che poi in università ho conosciuto della gente.. però, anche se mi trovo meglio con amici maschi, faccio meno fatica a conoscere ragazze.. Mi interessa meno quello che la persona che ho davanti pensa di me se si tratta di una donna..


----------



## Zod (14 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo!
> Il consiglio più ovvio è di accettare appuntamenti solo di mattina o pomeriggio, scegliendo un bar o un locale frequentato.
> Dire alle amiche più strette con chi, quando e dove si esce, lasciando anche a loro nome e recapito del tizio.
> 
> ...


Però, tipa sveglia tu, quanti anni hai? Potremmo vederci...mi piacciono le tattiche ingenue, fanno molto gita scolastica anni 80. Se una ragazza accetta un incontro le possibilità sono due:

- vuole scopare, ed è il caso più improbabile
- si è invaghita, e in quel caso il tizio se è abile può farci ciò che vuole

Io al posto della nostra comune amica starei lontana dalle chat e cercherei piuttosto più occasioni per conoscere gente nel metodo classico. E lo dico con l'esperienza di chi chattava ai tempi delle BBS e del Videotel/Itapac (roba di 25 anni fa).


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Però, tipa sveglia tu, quanti anni hai? Potremmo vederci...mi piacciono le tattiche ingenue, fanno molto gita scolastica anni 80. Se una ragazza accetta un incontro le possibilità sono due:
> 
> - vuole scopare, ed è il caso più improbabile
> - si è invaghita, e in quel caso il tizio se è abile può farci ciò che vuole
> ...


Hai pregiudizi.
Una persona conosciuta attraverso amici o al supermercato perché dovrebbe essere più affidabile?


----------



## Zod (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai pregiudizi.
> Una persona conosciuta attraverso amici o al supermercato perché dovrebbe essere più affidabile?


Perchè non la idealizzi.


----------



## perplesso (14 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> vabbè però è stato un caso dai  non saranno tutti così!
> Vorrei conoscere qualcuno come si sono conosciuti i miei genitori
> 
> Che poi in università ho conosciuto della gente.. però, anche se mi trovo meglio con amici maschi, faccio meno fatica a conoscere ragazze.. Mi interessa meno quello che la persona che ho davanti pensa di me se si tratta di una donna..


ovvero?

io eviterei di pensare a come si sono conosciuti i tuoi,direi che tempi e situazioni sono troppo diverse oggi


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Perchè non la idealizzi.


Più che altro la vedi in faccia
e non può darti da intendere ciò che non è no?


----------



## lordie (14 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvero?
> 
> io eviterei di pensare a come si sono conosciuti i tuoi,direi che tempi e situazioni sono troppo diverse oggi


cosa ovvero? come si sono conosciuti i miei?

si beh son tempi diversi però la gente ha ancora dei contatti umani.. e non virtuali..


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Perchè non la idealizzi.


Perché mai si dovrebbe idealizzare una persona conosciuta in altro modo?
Oppure tu conosci una chat che dà la possibilità di organizzare con George?:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> cosa ovvero? come si sono conosciuti i miei?
> 
> si beh son tempi diversi però la gente ha ancora dei contatti umani.. e non virtuali..


Magari 25 anni fa ci si conosceva così [video=youtube;X0MIu9-sRnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0MIu9-sRnA[/video]


----------



## Zod (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai si dovrebbe idealizzare una persona conosciuta in altro modo?
> Oppure tu conosci una chat che dà la possibilità di organizzare con George?:mexican:


George?

Giá è facile vedere in una persona ciò che si vuole vedere, e non ciò che è, figuriamoci se si tratta di pensarla invece che vederla. Tutto ciò che è materia contiene dei difetti, tutto ciò che è pensiero tende alla perfezione. Se inizi una conoscenza immateriale e vissuta mentalmente, è facile che la idealizzi, per poi scontrarti con la realtà della materia imperfetta. Prima si impara a camminare, poi a fare le moltiplicazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> George?
> 
> Giá è facile vedere in una persona ciò che si vuole vedere, e non ciò che è, figuriamoci se si tratta di pensarla invece che vederla. Tutto ciò che è materia contiene dei difetti, tutto ciò che è pensiero tende alla perfezione. Se inizi una conoscenza immateriale e vissuta mentalmente, è facile che la idealizzi, per poi scontrarti con la realtà della materia imperfetta. Prima si impara a camminare, poi a fare le moltiplicazioni.


Per me immagini modalità di conoscenza che sono solo una parte di quel che si verifica in realtà.
Conosco molte coppie felici che si sono conosciute on line.


----------



## Zod (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me immagini modalità di conoscenza che sono solo una parte di quel che si verifica in realtà.
> Conosco molte coppie felici che si sono conosciute on line.


Non ho detto che sia una modalità comunque fallimentare ma bensì che resta preferibile la modalità classica.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sia una modalità comunque fallimentare ma bensì che resta preferibile la modalità classica.


:up:


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché mai si dovrebbe idealizzare una persona conosciuta in altro modo?
> Oppure tu conosci una chat che dà la possibilità di organizzare* con George*?:mexican:



Se si iscrivetemi immediatamente!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se si iscrivetemi immediatamente!:up:


Ah bella, mettiti in fila! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah bella, mettiti in fila! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Appena George ha preso casa sul lago di Como, ha pensato bene di tamponare una mia amica, peccato lei non lo conoscesse, il figlio la tirava per la giacca dicendole 'mamma è quello della tv', piccololino, a lei interessava solo la macchina tamponata....abbiamo riso per mesi su quel fatidico infruttifero incontro. Essere risarcite da George non è da tutti.

Peccato non venire tamponate da lui adesso, magari in piena notte.....come potrebbe benissimo essere deludente, uno che si tiene in camera un maiale......


----------



## Zod (14 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se si iscrivetemi immediatamente!:up:


Io lavoro come introducing girl-friend per George. Se siete interessate vi faccio un provino dove metterò...a nudo....e dove....saggerò....le vostre qualità rispetto a quanto desidera George. Se superate l'esame (hahahahaha), potreste diventare la sua nuova fidanzata.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Appena George ha preso casa sul lago di Como, ha pensato bene di tamponare una mia amica, peccato lei non lo conoscesse, il figlio la tirava per la giacca dicendole 'mamma è quello della tv', piccololino, a lei interessava solo la macchina tamponata....abbiamo riso per mesi su quel fatidico infruttifero incontro. Essere risarcite da George non è da tutti.
> 
> Peccato non venire tamponate da lui adesso, magari in piena notte.....come potrebbe benissimo essere deludente, uno che si tiene in camera un maiale......


Amica da depennare. 
Meglio chi si tiene in casa un maiale di chi è un maiale.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Io lavoro come introducing girl-friend per George. Se siete interessate vi faccio un provino dove metterò...a nudo....e dove....saggerò....le vostre qualità rispetto a quanto desidera George. Se superate l'esame (hahahahaha), potreste diventare la sua nuova fidanzata.


Sono sputata la Canalis :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: nel senso che se la Canalis mi sputa me profuma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Io lavoro come introducing girl-friend per George. Se siete interessate vi faccio un provino dove metterò...a nudo....e dove....saggerò....le vostre qualità rispetto a quanto desidera George. Se superate l'esame (hahahahaha), potreste diventare la sua nuova fidanzata.



Ciao

Zod, dimentichi, che l'ultima volta ho dovuto venire a prenderti,
che già dopo la prima sei cascato ... ma cosa faccio con te?
La paga la vuoi? Bene ... allora a dieta da zabaglione!

Dobbiamo fare sempre tutto noi ... 

sienne


----------



## Principessa (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> George?
> 
> Giá è facile vedere in una persona ciò che si vuole vedere, e non ciò che è, figuriamoci se si tratta di pensarla invece che vederla. Tutto ciò che è materia contiene dei difetti, tutto ciò che è pensiero tende alla perfezione. Se inizi una conoscenza immateriale e vissuta mentalmente, è facile che la idealizzi, per poi scontrarti con la realtà della materia imperfetta. Prima si impara a camminare, poi a fare le moltiplicazioni.


Oggi non siamo a 25 anni fa e TUTTI o quasi sono in rete. 
Ormai la gente si incontra subito e non c'è nemmeno tempo di idealizzarsi.
Cosa che lordie ha già fatto con una persona poco perbene per anni - scusa se mi permetto, ma non ti sta rispettando come dovrebbe - uomo conosciuto dal vivo.
Internet aumenta di parecchio le conoscenze che potrebbe fare dal vivo e di conseguenza ha molte più possibilità di trovare una persona a lei affine.
Ha detto bene Brunetta, sono solo pregiudizi.


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa, se decido mi farai da consulente!:up:


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Io lavoro come introducing girl-friend per George. Se siete interessate vi faccio un provino dove metterò...a nudo....e dove....saggerò....le vostre qualità rispetto a quanto desidera George. Se superate l'esame (hahahahaha), potreste diventare la sua nuova fidanzata.



Troppo vecchio per me George. ahahahah


----------



## Principessa (14 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Principessa, se decido mi farai da consulente!:up:


Ma figurati  Te te li magni tutti a colazione - e fai bene!


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma figurati  Te te li magni tutti a colazione - e fai bene!


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## lordie (14 Dicembre 2013)

George ve lo lascio tutto.. a me non piace neanche un po' :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> George ve lo lascio tutto.. a me non piace neanche un po' :unhappy:


Noi scherzavamo.
Tu sul serio sei invischiata con un George de noi artri che ha venti anni più di te e non si fa scrupoli di sorta.
Appena cerchi di tirar fuori la testa, te la ritiri sotto.
Hai paura di respirare?


----------



## lordie (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noi scherzavamo.
> Tu sul serio sei invischiata con un George de noi artri che ha venti anni più di te e non si fa scrupoli di sorta.
> *Appena cerchi di tirar fuori la testa, te la ritiri sotto.
> Hai paura di respirare?*


Brad Pitt però mi potrebbe andare bene!
io sono invischiata con un DiCaprio de no'artri.. con colori un po' diversi e qualche anno in più.. per il resto è pressochè identico.. George non mi piace proprio fisicamente.. 

cmq Bru, rispiegami il concetto in neretto, sarà il troppo studio ma non ho capito cosa intendevi :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Brad Pitt però mi potrebbe andare bene!
> io sono invischiata con un DiCaprio de no'artri.. con colori un po' diversi e qualche anno in più.. per il resto è pressochè identico.. George non mi piace proprio fisicamente..
> 
> cmq Bru, rispiegami il concetto in neretto, sarà il troppo studio ma non ho capito cosa intendevi :singleeye:


Sei ondivaga. Appena riconosci che sei in una situazione dalla quale dover scappare, immediatamente dici che è impossibile. E' impossibile lasciare il paesino, impossibile abbandonare il fratellino, impossibile rinunciare al lavoro al bar, inutile la tua laurea. Allora resta come stai, se non hai alternative.
Le alternative ci sono sempre, se si vuole.


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> George ve lo lascio tutto.. a me non piace neanche un po' :unhappy:



Grazie. Questione di età. A me non piace chi piace a te. Meglio cosi. Poi vanno sempre visti all'opera, sai quanti belli deludono?


----------



## lordie (15 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ondivaga. Appena riconosci che sei in una situazione dalla quale dover scappare, immediatamente dici che è impossibile. E' impossibile lasciare il paesino, impossibile abbandonare il fratellino, impossibile rinunciare al lavoro al bar, inutile la tua laurea. Allora resta come stai, se non hai alternative.
> Le alternative ci sono sempre, se si vuole.


Non ho detto che è impossibile, ho detto che è impossibile in questo momento.. ed è vero!
Obiettivamente, te saresti in grado di andartene via sapendo che in casa tua vivono la nonna di 88 anni ed il fratellino di 8?
Il papà si vede solo nel weekend perchè lavora lontano... 
Non posso andarmene, non significa che non voglio andarmene e voglio stare a crogiolarmi nella mia situazione.. significa che in questo momento tutti dipendono molto da me..
Certo, le alternative ci sono sempre se si vuole, se fossi una vera s**onza lascerei nonna e fratello a mio padre e gli direi di arrangiarsi perchè io voglio una vita diversa... il fatto è che non lo sono, e sento il peso della responsabilità.. quindi si, *NON VOGLIO* abbandonarli.


----------



## lordie (15 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Grazie. Questione di età. A me non piace chi piace a te. Meglio cosi. Poi vanno sempre visti all'opera, sai quanti belli deludono?


mah io ho sempre avuto una passione per Harrison Ford  eppure è più vecchio di George! 
comunque non impazzisco per i belloni tutti muscoli.. preferisco l'uomo più normale...


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è impossibile, ho detto che è impossibile in questo momento.. ed è vero!
> Obiettivamente, te saresti in grado di andartene via sapendo che in casa tua vivono la nonna di 88 anni ed il fratellino di 8?
> Il papà si vede solo nel weekend perchè lavora lontano...
> Non posso andarmene, non significa che non voglio andarmene e voglio stare a crogiolarmi nella mia situazione.. significa che in questo momento tutti dipendono molto da me..
> Certo, le alternative ci sono sempre se si vuole, se fossi una vera s**onza lascerei nonna e fratello a mio padre e gli direi di arrangiarsi perchè io voglio una vita diversa... il fatto è che non lo sono, e sento il peso della responsabilità.. quindi si, *NON VOGLIO* abbandonarli.


beh...nessuno pretende neppure che tu lo faccia 

ma non sei la figlia di tua nonna nè la madre di tuo fratello.....quindi tuo padre deve venirti incontro cercando soluzioni che aiutino te a non rimanere vincolata a vita senza venire meno alle cure doverose per nonna e fratellino.

Vivi in un paese di montagna,siamo in piena crisi economica,dici che non ci sarebbe nessuna donna in paese disposta a fare da badante a tua nonna?

tanto per fare un'ipotesi.     quello che ti si vuole dire è di non rassegnarti a fare la cenerentola a vita.

altrimenti continueranno a metterti i piedi in testa e a ritenerti solo un utile ingranaggio per un meccanismo funzionale alle esigenze altrui.

chè assistere bambini e anziani è un dovere morale,ma non può essere una condanna all'ergastolo


----------



## lordie (15 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...nessuno pretende neppure che tu lo faccia
> 
> ma non sei la figlia di tua nonna nè la madre di tuo fratello.....quindi tuo padre deve venirti incontro cercando soluzioni che aiutino te a non rimanere *vincolata a vita* senza venire meno alle cure doverose per nonna e fratellino.
> 
> ...


non è che sarò vincolata a vita, sebbene volessi al mio fianco la nonna per altri 100 anni, dubito che sia una cosa probabile. 
Siamo in piena crisi economica, dici bene, non arriviamo a fine mese.. non possiamo permetterci una badante! 
Le badanti costano.. e costano tanto!
Io non credo che mio padre mi stia mettendo i piedi in testa sinceramente.. lavora sodo per farci vivere dignitosamente.. sono così fortunata che in tutto questo escono anche i soldi per andare all'università.. e io cosa faccio? lo lascio da solo?


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> non è che sarò vincolata a vita, sebbene volessi al mio fianco la nonna per altri 100 anni, dubito che sia una cosa probabile.
> Siamo in piena crisi economica, dici bene, non arriviamo a fine mese.. non possiamo permetterci una badante!
> Le badanti costano.. e costano tanto!
> Io non credo che mio padre mi stia mettendo i piedi in testa sinceramente.. lavora sodo per farci vivere dignitosamente.. sono così fortunata che in tutto questo escono anche i soldi per andare all'università.. e io cosa faccio? lo lascio da solo?



No, non adesso, comincia solo ad impegnarti di più con gli studi, quando avrai la soddisfazione dei risultati seguirà tutto il resto.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> non è che sarò vincolata a vita, sebbene volessi al mio fianco la nonna per altri 100 anni, dubito che sia una cosa probabile.
> Siamo in piena crisi economica, dici bene, non arriviamo a fine mese.. non possiamo permetterci una badante!
> Le badanti costano.. e costano tanto!
> Io non credo che mio padre mi stia mettendo i piedi in testa sinceramente.. lavora sodo per farci vivere dignitosamente.. sono così fortunata che in tutto questo escono anche i soldi per andare all'università.. e io cosa faccio? lo lascio da solo?


beh...io ho citato una donna del paese proprio per quello....cioè una persona che non dovresti assumere a tempo pieno,ma che ti permetta che so....di tenerti completamente libera una settimana a ridosso degli esami.

piccole cose,piccoli aiuti,ma tanto da permetterti di seguire anche te stessa,oltre che la famiglia.

Mi spiego?  nessuno dice che devi fare la figlia snaturata  ma anche se non dubito che tuo padre sia un ottimo padre, anche se inconsapevolmente si sta appoggiando a te oltre il dovuto


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è impossibile, ho detto che è impossibile in questo momento.. ed è vero!
> Obiettivamente, te saresti in grado di andartene via sapendo che in casa tua vivono la nonna di 88 anni ed il fratellino di 8?
> Il papà si vede solo nel weekend perchè lavora lontano...
> Non posso andarmene, non significa che non voglio andarmene e voglio stare a crogiolarmi nella mia situazione.. significa che in questo momento tutti dipendono molto da me..
> Certo, le alternative ci sono sempre se si vuole, se fossi una vera s**onza lascerei nonna e fratello a mio padre e gli direi di arrangiarsi perchè io voglio una vita diversa... il fatto è che non lo sono, e sento il peso della responsabilità.. quindi si, *NON VOGLIO* abbandonarli.


Nobile.
Lasciare lui invece è doveroso, salutare e fonte di salvezza.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora si diceva ma non è vero? ma chi dice 'ste cose?


La torta dev'essere buonissima.  :cincin: :spaghetti:
http://laboratoriopoliticabologna.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/buon-compleanno-gianni-morandi-noi-te-li-facciamo-volentieri/


----------



## lordie (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gente  nonostante tutto il disastro e la testa piena di pensieri.. sono riuscita a prendere 27 all'esame 

cmq buon natale a tutti


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Gente  nonostante tutto il disastro e la testa piena di pensieri.. sono riuscita a prendere 27 all'esame
> 
> cmq buon natale a tutti



Brava!!! Continua così


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Gente  nonostante tutto il disastro e la testa piena di pensieri.. sono riuscita a prendere 27 all'esame
> 
> cmq buon natale a tutti





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Brava!!! Continua così


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Gente  nonostante tutto il disastro e la testa piena di pensieri.. sono riuscita a prendere 27 all'esame
> 
> cmq buon natale a tutti


Bravissima!!!!
Auguri cara


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

lordie ha detto:


> Gente  nonostante tutto il disastro e la testa piena di pensieri.. sono riuscita a prendere 27 all'esame
> 
> cmq buon natale a tutti


Che bello!  Buon Natale cara. A te ed a tutti i tuoi cari.

Continua a studiare.


----------



## lordie (4 Gennaio 2014)

Perchè è così difficile lasciare andare qualcuno? anche se magari è una persona orribile anche se magari ha fatto del male a lungo? ci sto provando ed in alcuni casi ci sto riuscendo... ma ogni volta che ho una piccola difficoltà mi vien voglia di stringerlo forte..

Questa sera ha pubblicato una decina di foto su facebook.. tra cui alcune della moglie con didascalia dolcissima.. una di lui e lei abbracciati.. lei che mette mi piace.. 
Quando poi lui la cornifica in tutti i modi?? e lei sa tutto?? perchè recitare la parte della coppia felice?

e poi ci sono io, la mega pirla che vede le foto e ci sta male.. e ci sto male anche perchè una ragazza che conosco io gli mette mi piace.. 
E non lo sa quanto l'ho amato.. e non la conosce tutta la mia storia con lui.. è bruttissimo mantenere per me una cosa così lunga ed importante (importante per me eh..)


----------



## Ecate (4 Gennaio 2014)

lordie ha detto:


> Perchè è così difficile lasciare andare qualcuno? anche se magari è una persona orribile anche se magari ha fatto del male a lungo? ci sto provando ed in alcuni casi ci sto riuscendo... ma ogni volta che ho una piccola difficoltà mi vien voglia di stringerlo forte..
> 
> Questa sera ha pubblicato una decina di foto su facebook.. tra cui alcune della moglie con didascalia dolcissima.. una di lui e lei abbracciati.. lei che mette mi piace..
> Quando poi lui la cornifica in tutti i modi?? e lei sa tutto?? perchè recitare la parte della coppia felice?
> ...


Gente di quell'età che mette foto e didascalie dolcissime su FB lo fa solo perché ha bisogno che gli altri leggano. Brachilogicamente: patetici.
Forza lordie


----------



## Ecate (4 Gennaio 2014)

Lordie, ascolta me 
queste cose a te sono mancate, non le hai avute; il tuo amore è stato nascosto e subordinato e questo come a sottolineare che era sempre subordinato ad un altro amore, quello buono e giusto per la moglie.
Invece no!
Non è così. 
Il fatto che un amore sia pubblico e che riceva il consenso di chi vi assiste non sempre è più libero. In questo caso poi... Io vedo un simulacro di coppia che -fuori tempo massimo- si esibisce dove è lecito esporre i propri entusiasmi sentimentali solo a chi è molto giovane o molto ingenuo. E se chi mette foto e frasette lo fa perché ha bisogno che gli altri vedano, chi "mette like" lo fa perché vuole essere gentile 
;-)


----------



## Bender (4 Gennaio 2014)

lordie ha detto:


> Perchè è così difficile lasciare andare qualcuno? anche se magari è una persona orribile anche se magari ha fatto del male a lungo? ci sto provando ed in alcuni casi ci sto riuscendo... ma ogni volta che ho una piccola difficoltà mi vien voglia di stringerlo forte..
> 
> Questa sera ha pubblicato una decina di foto su facebook.. tra cui alcune della moglie con didascalia dolcissima.. una di lui e lei abbracciati.. lei che mette mi piace..
> Quando poi lui la cornifica in tutti i modi?? e lei sa tutto?? perchè recitare la parte della coppia felice?
> ...


è difficile perché quella persona è stata tutto per te, perché pensi che non potrai più essere felice come prima, o se per caso accadesse potrebbe comunque svanire da un momento all'altro, perché per quanto ti impegni, non c'è certezza in niente.
un momento sei arrabbiato e ti convinci che andrai avanti, che troverai qualcuno che non si stancherà di te, che  ti vorrà così come sei, poche ore dopo qualcosa fa scattare la tristezza, e pensi di aver perso tutto, l'unica occasione di essere felice, poi dopo però ti dici che non è giusto che solo tu stai così tanto male, e riparte l'altalena degli stati d'animo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2014)

Si sbaglia ogni volta che si pensa che quello che ha significato per noi una persona e un rapporto sia lo stesso che ha significato  per noi.
Lordie come puoi pensare che la tua relazione potesse essere paritaria a quella matrimoniale? Neppure quella matrimoniale era paritaria alla tua.
Per lui siete entrambe funzionali a lui.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2014)

lordie ha detto:


> Perchè è così difficile lasciare andare qualcuno? anche se magari è una persona orribile anche se magari ha fatto del male a lungo? ci sto provando ed in alcuni casi ci sto riuscendo... ma ogni volta che ho una piccola difficoltà mi vien voglia di stringerlo forte..
> 
> Questa sera ha pubblicato una decina di foto su facebook.. tra cui alcune della moglie con didascalia dolcissima.. una di lui e lei abbracciati.. lei che mette mi piace..
> Quando poi lui la cornifica in tutti i modi?? e lei sa tutto?? perchè recitare la parte della coppia felice?
> ...


Me lo sono chiesto tante volte pure io...
Ha ragione Ecate più giù...
Ma guarda scema
che non siamo noi quello che non lo lasciamo andare via
Lui è già lontano

Sei tu la scema 
che non riesce a staccarsi da lui...

Ti deve scoppiare dentro quella libertà
di non ruzzolare più giù ad ogni suo minimo cenno
che tu interpreti come invito...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Gennaio 2014)

lordie ha detto:


> Perchè è così difficile lasciare andare qualcuno? anche se magari è una persona orribile anche se magari ha fatto del male a lungo? ci sto provando ed in alcuni casi ci sto riuscendo... ma ogni volta che ho una piccola difficoltà mi vien voglia di stringerlo forte..
> 
> Questa sera ha pubblicato una decina di foto su facebook.. tra cui alcune della moglie con didascalia dolcissima.. una di lui e lei abbracciati.. lei che mette mi piace..
> Quando poi lui la cornifica in tutti i modi?? e lei sa tutto?? perchè recitare la parte della coppia felice?
> ...


Eh sì, la ricerca della propria felicità non conosce limiti, non si fermano nemmeno di fronte a *Fess*buk. Chi ci mette lo zampino, lo fa per tenersi saldo qualcuno che in realtà ha già perso. Ipocrita!


----------

